# Sticky  The Affordables Forum Strap Exchange! Part 2



## zippofan

Link to part one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affo...mited-time-origami-turtles-inside-824219.html


----------



## Fullers1845

Subscribed!


----------



## colgex

I have 2 straps available (all are 20mm):










One is the left has been traded.
The one on the right is a regular Hirsch 20mm black. It is a little on the thin side. Bought it and never used it. If you are interested, let me know.

I also have this:










It is a Rios 1931 Moscow Cognac color 20mm. I've only used it a couple of times. I would like something similar but slightly darker. I would like a regular tone of brown, please not dark brown. If you are interested or have something that I may like, please PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Slant

zippofan said:


> Link to part one:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affo...mited-time-origami-turtles-inside-824219.html


Good move. Everyone let's resubscribe.


----------



## ChiefJr

Subscribed


----------



## Aitch

I have a brand new 22mm rubber Seiko dive strap that I'll never wear. Interested in anything 20/22mm.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## Jax

I have a Panatime Rios 1931 20mm brown leather strap on a Breitling style deployant clasp. I got it when Panatime had a sale on deployant clasps / straps because I always wanted one but this one is designed for people with bigger wrists and the curvature is not right for mine. The strap also digs into my wrist a little bit and makes my favorite watches uncomfortable. I'm sure if you have wrists bigger than my 6 1/2s you would enjoy this strap.

Anybody want to trade with me for something nice in 20mm leather, preferably with black and / or white stitching or details? I'd like something that looks as good with my Fortis PVD pilot but that doesn't hurt my wrists.

















EDIT: this strap has been traded.


----------



## taramji

Hello,

I'm looking for 18mm, 20mm, or 22mm straps. Nothing specific. What I have to offer isn't worth much, just looking to clear my strap drawer of the straps I don't use.

Here's what I've got:

18mm straps, all of them from eBay in some way, so quality really varies.









20mm straps. #1 and 4 are from Cheapest Nato Straps. #2 is from eBay, and #4 is a Bioconfort strap.


----------



## mikekol

Looking to trade this 22mm Hadley Roma that is inspired by Hirsch Rivetta for a 22mm Di-Modell Rallye or something very similar, not the one with big holes. Strap is almost brand new. Took it out of box, but the color is very close to one of my current one.

*TRADED*


----------



## saturnine

22mm medium grey 4 ring zulu. It has been trimmed but is unworn. Nice & thick. Would like a 22mm NATO Black Red Green Bond or blue/red color schemes in NATO.


----------



## zachste

These are all 22mm, super nice, thick and soft fossil natos. I'm looking for equally as nice natos/zulus. I'm looking for a gray or khaki nato in 22mm.
Here's the detail. The navy blue and orange are this nice thick material. The royal blue and green are a little thinner, but roughly equal to the quality of c&b's premium natos














NAVY BLUE and ORANGE have been traded, thanks guys!


----------



## dvhulten

UPDATE: The straps will be off to a new owner. Thanks for the quick reactions!

I have got a couple of straps i don't use anymore:









22mm Black/Grey NATO
20mm Black NATO
20mm Hirsch Jumper with red stitching
22mm Green NATO (Not in pic)

Don't want anything in return, just trying to make someone happy. Only rule is I will send them out together in one envelope.
Let me know if you want them.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Ok, I have these to offer. Sizes from left to right.

18mm red notched leather -----------GONE
18mm black blue rubber
20mm short tropic 
20mm green nato
22mm black nylon ----------GONE
24mm brown leather

I'm not looking for anything directly in return, and already gave a few away in the last thread.

Just hoping that when something that catches my eye comes up I might be able to gratefully take it without having to directly trade.


----------



## colgex

I have a black Rodina strap, basically new. Yes the one that comes with the watch. If you have the rodina and are interested, I can send it.


----------



## 93EXCivic

20mm black stingray pattern strap (from Luch)
22mm Pilot strap (from Parnis) no buckle
18mm leather with gold buckle
20mm J Grants natural leather button stud (long)
20mm J Grants tan leather button stud (short)
20mm NATO Strap Co Bond style bronze hardware strap
18mm Strap Code mesh 
24mm black leather (no buckle from Jackson Panerai homage)
24mm black leather with white stitching (from Jackson Panerai)
24mm tan leather with white stitching (high grade Jackson Panerai homage)

Looking to trade for 20mm Stingray, Ostrich or Python strap or 18mm sailcloth strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm S

22mm staib bracelet. 
My wrist turns out is only 6 3/4 and this is just a tad too big. Comes with full links. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Siwash

To trade: 22mm NATO strap, in navy with white center "skunk" stripe. Used about 8 times. . . I just, despite my effort, can't see it fitting in with my blue faced watch; it's better for a black or white face, to get necessary contrast and visual interest.

Good midweight NATO, clean and sharp.


----------



## Jax

I have a 26mm blue and black Zulu strap from Panatime and I don't have a watch big enough to wear with t anymore. Anyone want it?


----------



## Norm S

All 22's and all three ring natos except for the one black five ring Zulu

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan

What is the maximum sizing on the Staib mesh?


----------



## Fullers1845

OK, Boys and Girls. Here's what I have to trade...










22mm grey/red/black Bond NATO (hardly worn).
22mm Fossil leather with quick release spring bars (also hardly worn).
Casio Marine Gear parts watch on bracelet (non-working)
Timex Submariner day/date parts watch on bracelet (non working)
And...



















A *working* CVS heart rate monitor digital watch.
And...




























A *working* ;-) orange Pelican 1200 case with foam plucked to hold 9 watches.

What I want:

A 20mm MkII or Marathon rubber strap.
1 or 2 solid dark color 18mm NATOs (black, grey, navy, etc.)
Some solid 20mm *Maratac* NATO's (any color, but orange)
Any 20mm vintage or custom style leather. 
Or... What else you got?


----------



## MP83

Ladies and gents, here is what has seen no use for a while in my strap box:










22mm NATO straps: The bond pvd has seen a little more use but not much and is still in great shape, the black/cyan and the cream multi stripe ones had been worn once or twice and are in like new condition, the Fossil navy/yellow/green one is new (MSRP $20).

The black with red stitching is 18mm and in very good shape.

The 18mm black with white stitching is new.

The 20mm 2piece Zulu is new. 
The 22mm black with no buckle is new & actually quite nice but I have no use for it.

I'm looking mostly for black or brown leather in 20mm and NATO straps in 20 or 22mm but open to anything really. Also willing to trade multiple straps for one strap I like.

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## MP83

MP83 said:


> Ladies and gents, here is what has seen no use for a while in my strap box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22mm NATO straps: The bond pvd has seen a little more use but not much and is still in great shape, the black/cyan and the cream multi stripe ones had been worn once or twice and are in like new condition, the Fossil navy/yellow/green one is new (MSRP $20).
> 
> The black with red stitching is 18mm and in very good shape.
> 
> The 18mm black with white stitching is new.
> 
> The 20mm 2piece Zulu is new.
> The 22mm black with no buckle is new & actually quite nice but I have no use for it.
> 
> I'm looking mostly for black or brown leather in 20mm and NATO straps in 20 or 22mm but open to anything really. Also willing to trade multiple straps for one strap I like.
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Wife just mentioned that she could also use some new 18mm NATOs for her new watch, any trade offers are welcome

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## romeo-1

I have these for trade. They are all 22mm. Two Bonetto Cinturinis', a leather NATO and a Momentum ZULU. All are excellent quality with very little wear with the exception of the leather. The leather has been worn but is certainly not worn out!

I am specifically looking for a GasGasBones or similar Velcro strap in black, green, grey or striped but am open to any offers in the 22mm range. Thanks!


----------



## Pj.....o5

I received this strap today that I brought from eBay, but far to big for me and my fault for not reading the listing. 
It is really well made.. to the degree I went and brought another one at the right size. 

























Its hand made and out of a bomber jacket. 4-5 mm thick and quite long at 162/105 mm. 22mm lug size . Best suited for large wrist with heavy diver watch or oversize pilot type watch .
I'm looking for a 18mm black leather strap that would suit a tudor oyster....


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


> OK, Boys and Girls. Here's what I have to trade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22mm grey/red/black Bond NATO (hardly worn).
> 22mm Fossil leather with quick release spring bars (also hardly worn).
> Casio Marine Gear parts watch on bracelet (non-working)
> Timex Submariner day/date parts watch on bracelet (non working)
> And...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A *working* CVS heart rate monitor digital watch.
> And...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A *working* ;-) orange Pelican 1200 case with foam plucked to hold 9 watches.
> 
> What I want:
> 
> A 20mm MkII or Marathon rubber strap.
> 1 or 2 solid dark color 18mm NATOs (black, grey, navy, etc.)
> Some solid 20mm *Maratac* NATO's (any color, but orange)
> Any 20mm vintage or custom style leather.
> Or... What else you got?


The Timex Sub is on its way to jelliottz. Everything else is still up for grabs!


----------



## Bugra

I have this

20mm Bella Air Con Antiallergic Black Leather with Suede Lining - Worn once.

Looking for 22mm Tan Color Leather anything

Edit: this strap is super comfortable.

I'm just more into 22's nowadays...


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


> OK, Boys and Girls. Here's what I have to trade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22mm grey/red/black Bond NATO (hardly worn).
> 22mm Fossil leather with quick release spring bars (also hardly worn).
> Casio Marine Gear parts watch on bracelet (non-working)


Pelican case traded to Zundfolge! 22mm straps still available. I'll trade both straps for 1 20mm Maratac NATO.


----------



## ChiefJr

**GONE**StrapCode Super Oyster II 22mm. For SKX 007/009/011 models.

Never used. Still has protective tape on it. Shows the tape as a little tattered but its fine.

Only has 1 end link. (long story). Looking for other 22mm trades. Would like something in leather (Zulu/Nato) or 2 piece. Will consider all unless I have it already.


----------



## Bugra

Another to trade

20mm Stylecraft Rubber - these are rubber and NOT silicone.

I'm looking for 22mm Tan Leather. It could be Calf, Ostrich, Croco...


----------



## 93EXCivic

93EXCivic said:


> 20mm black stingray pattern strap (from Luch)
> 22mm Pilot strap (from Parnis) no buckle
> 18mm leather with gold buckle
> 20mm J Grants natural leather button stud (long)
> 20mm J Grants tan leather button stud (short)
> 20mm NATO Strap Co Bond style bronze hardware strap
> 18mm Strap Code mesh
> 24mm black leather (no buckle from Jackson Panerai homage)
> 24mm black leather with white stitching (from Jackson Panerai)
> 24mm tan leather with white stitching (high grade Jackson Panerai homage)
> 
> Looking to trade for 20mm Stingray, Ostrich or Python strap or 18mm sailcloth strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All except the J Grant's are gone. I would like an 22mm NATO for the long .

Edit: Short J Grants gone.


----------



## MP83

MP83 said:


> Ladies and gents, here is what has seen no use for a while in my strap box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22mm NATO straps: The bond pvd has seen a little more use but not much and is still in great shape, the black/cyan and the cream multi stripe ones had been worn once or twice and are in like new condition, the Fossil navy/yellow/green one is new (MSRP $20).
> 
> The black with red stitching is 18mm and in very good shape.
> 
> The 18mm black with white stitching is new.
> 
> The 20mm 2piece Zulu is new.
> The 22mm black with no buckle is new & actually quite nice but I have no use for it.
> 
> I'm looking mostly for black or brown leather in 20mm and NATO straps in 20 or 22mm but open to anything really. Also willing to trade multiple straps for one strap I like.
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Update:
22mm NATO multi strap and Fossil still available

2 piece Zulu and 22mm black leather are gone, the rest are still available

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Bradjhomes

Bradjhomes said:


> Ok, I have these to offer. Sizes from left to right.
> 
> 18mm red notched leather -----------GONE
> 18mm black blue rubber
> 20mm short tropic
> 20mm green nato
> 22mm black nylon ----------GONE
> 24mm brown leather
> 
> I'm not looking for anything directly in return, and already gave a few away in the last thread.
> 
> Just hoping that when something that catches my eye comes up I might be able to gratefully take it without having to directly trade.


4 straps still available


----------



## Fullers1845

Everything else has been traded! Thanks WUS and friends.

Still have these 2 straps. 22mm Fossil Pilot Leather with quick release spring bars and 22mm Bond NATO.

I'd love to trade *both* of these for your black or grey Maratac 20mm NATO.


----------



## spuds288

Have these I don't want/use. Looking for anything 20mm, or 22mm NATOs. Don't really need anything else.

Left to right:
GONE 18mm Crown and Buckle Habitue Anthracite Color - measures 75/115mm. Very good condition
GONE 20mm Horween Dublin Tan Leather. Looks Brown with minimal black stitch - Measures about 3mm thick, 90/135mm. I punched three extra holes. Otherwise in very good condition
GONE 20mm Panatime Natural Vintage Leather with Rough Edges/Hand Stitched (BLUE) - Measures 130/75mm Pre V Buckle, 4mm thick. Brand New
21mm SteveO Straps Trax Antique - measures 4mm thick, 80/130mm. This tapers to 20mm at the buckle. Like new.

GONE 20mm Rios Lambskin Smooth Leather - 12mm scratch in back of strap, but otherwise like new condition. Measures 3mm thick and 80/115mm 
GONE 22mm Wave Vent Strap - I believe its Hadley Roma. Softer and more pliable than OEM Seiko - Very Good.
22mm Camo Zulu hardware - very soft, nice pattern, rounded hardware. Prefer a stiffer strap.
GONE 22mm Green Nato - Like New


----------



## dave

Looking to trade this 18mm leather croc print. The strap is NOT padded, and looking to trade for an 18mm leather padded strap:


----------



## ChiefJr

22mm Black with orange stripe for something in 20, 22, or 24mm. Apologies for the dark photo.


----------



## Jax

I have a 22mm Hirsch carbon fiber strap I could trade with someone for something 20mm or 22mm.


----------



## AngusM

I've got this 20mm Pulsar leather strap with a generic buckle. It's quite thick and nice; pics are below. Looking for something rugged and 22mm, but no NATOs or Zulus.


----------



## ManualGearbox

I have 2 ZULU bands for trade. The grey strap is a Maratac and the red stripey one is unbranded. I'm looking to trade for 20mm anything, but I would really love a black rubber strap!








Edit: changed what I'm looking for in exchange.


----------



## Rex915

I'm looking to trade my 22mm notched brown leather strap for a 20mm leather (black or brown). As well as, a 22mm brushed buckle for a 22mm buckle made for round holes.


----------



## onek00lj4y

subscribed


----------



## Bradjhomes

Green nato taken by Siwash. Everything else updated as per below.



Bradjhomes said:


> Ok, I have these to offer. Sizes from left to right.
> 
> 18mm red notched leather -----------GONE
> 18mm black blue rubber
> 20mm short tropic
> 20mm green nato ---------GONE
> 22mm black nylon ----------GONE
> 24mm brown leather
> 
> I'm not looking for anything directly in return, and already gave a few away in the last thread.
> 
> Just hoping that when something that catches my eye comes up I might be able to gratefully take it without having to directly trade.


----------



## Rex915

I have a couple more 22mm for trade. Looking for 20mm leathers.

navy blue with pvd hardware

red and black reversable


----------



## AngusM

AngusM said:


> I've got this 20mm Pulsar leather strap with a generic buckle. It's quite thick and nice; pics are below. Looking for something rugged and 22mm, but no NATOs or Zulus.


I wore this one last time yesterday and noticed that one of the floating keeper is about to give out (must've dried out). Guess I'll just keep it and wear it until it dies. Glad I noticed before swapping.


----------



## goody2141

I have pretty much brand new 18mm Orange and 18mm Gray Natos. Wore the gray once to see if I liked one of my watches with a gray strap, even though its lug width is 20mm. 

looking for pretty much anything in 20mm


24mm Black Android Rubber as well


----------



## OmarShablotnik

I'm looking for 24mm orange rubber. Undecided on style; if you've got one floating in your box of goodies and want to swap or sell send me a PM.


----------



## ShaggyDog

OmarShablotnik said:


> I'm looking for 24mm orange rubber. Undecided on style; if you've got one floating in your box of goodies and want to swap or sell send me a PM.


Damn, I just got rid of a nice Bonetto Cinturini last week when I sold my EcoZilla. If I'd have known you were after one I'd have kept it for you.


----------



## tominabox1

I've got the following still looking for trades in 20mm

20mm black zulu with pvd hardware - very heavy duty strap
18mm navy and white NATO (the Gentleman) from Nato Strap Co. 
18mm navy stock Seiko SNK809 2 piece (no springbars)


----------



## Smaug

Up for trade we have several straps:



Counting from the left:
1) 18mm leather-lined cheapy. It's kind of stiff, but it's one of those that will be comfortable once it takes a curve to the wrist. Maybe a good one to sell a Vostok on, when you don't want to lose a NATO with it. 

2) A decent 20mm all leather strap. However, the previous owner (I got it with an ebay watch) trimmed it with a knife to 18mm. A very comfortable strap for a beater

3) A vinyl/nylon one that came with a Casio. 20mm. Again, a good beater strap.

4) Black w/orange stripe. 20mm, two-piece nylon. I had it on an orange-dialed Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor. When I gave that watch to my brother, he was pretty keen on the bracelet, so now this one's on the block. It seems to be a double layer one, stitched together around the edge. Pretty stiff and rugged.

5) Black 20mm wide zulu, but with the extra layer cut off. (the layer that keeps the watch head from migrating down the strap) I trimmed and melted the edges so it wears comfortably. It's a thick strap, and I felt like having two layers under an already thick watch (my Seiko SKX007, at the time) was too much.

6) Polyurethane Resin (PUR) dive strap from my Casio Marine Gear AMW-320. For 22mm lugs, stepped out to 24mm, then tapering down to about 20mm. Stainless hardware. Maybe the best rubber dive strap I've ever had, as it's not as stiff as a Seiko dive strap, but not as tacky (dust-prone) as silicone.

7) 22mm RAF strap. Bond stripes in pale green. Still has the factory seal on the hardware. It was sent to me by mistake when I ordered a 20mm one, and the seller said to keep it. It's not as long as a NATO/zulu, and probably won't wear on top of a jacket or something. Has a single floating nylon keeper instead of a bunch of rings. Fits under cuffs much better. Retains the nylon comfort and one-piece strap security, but without any tactical pretensions.

In trade, I'm looking for 20mm nylon straps: two-piece, NATO, or MoD. No zulus. I do have a few watches with 18mm lugs too, but I'm primarily looking for 20.


----------



## germslopz

Ive got 3 22mm nylon Zulu straps (HD straps). The black with grey is a Maratac strap, the other two are C&B straps so these are nice quality straps and that's exactly what i am looking for as well please. Im looking for 20mm, 21mm, 22mm NATO's/ZULU's for my new pepsi diver. Looking for dark blue, red blue and white, red and blue, maroon, anything that would look good on a pepsi. Show me what you got. Thanks!


----------



## Bradjhomes

I'll trade you this 20mm nato for the suigeneric. I've been asking after them in this thread for a while and given away three straps without anything in return yet


----------



## germslopz

germslopz said:


> Ive got 3 22mm nylon Zulu straps (HD straps) and 1 20mm Suigeneric Nato. The black with grey is a Maratac strap, the other two are C&B straps so these are thick quality straps and that's exactly what i am looking for as well please. The Suigeneric is a waxed cotton strap and measures about 10.5 inches. Im looking for 20mm NATO's/ZULU's for my new pepsi diver. Looking for dark blue, red blue and white, red and blue, anything that would look good on a pepsi. Show me what you got. Thanks!


Suigeneric is gone. Still have the 3 22mm NATO/ZULU.


----------



## Sixracer

Back after a few successful trades.

I have up for trade(left to right):

GONE - 20mm I.W.Suisse black leather strap with red stitches and red perforations. It is calling for a sporty chrono!
GONE -20mm black NATO with gold hardware.
GONE -22mm vintage brown leather NATO. Originally polished but I gave it a brushed treatment, showing some wear as it is, well, vintage looking. 
GONE - 22mm green/forest 5-ring Zulu. Nice thick strap with brushed steel hardware.
GONE - 24mm tan/sand colored 5-ring Zulu. Similar thick strap with PVD hardware. Trimmed end but in like new condition. 
















Adding in these 20m NATOs:
GONE -20mm black with polished hardware (Note shorter 250mm length. Other NATOs are 275mm, Zulus 290mm)
GONE - 20mm Black and sand with polished hardware









I am primarilly looking for:
- 24mm bronze hardware Zulu straps
- 22mm sand/olive/green/camo (military-ish)
- 22mm red black or something with red
- 20mm black or blue NATO
- 20mm NATO with orange in it


----------



## goody2141

Stock MDV106 bracelet
18mm orange nato, polished hardware
18mm gray nato, polished hardware
20mm white/black bond nato
24mm android rubber


----------



## Jax

I've got a 22mm green canvas strap from crown and buckle that I'm ready to get rid of. I grew tired of the color and replaced it recently with a cloth nato, so I'm willing to trade if anyone is interested.

I'm looking for 20mm and 22mm straps.









EDIT: I gave my green strap away for watch karma.


----------



## Streetboss

Alright gang I have some straps that did not sell so I will post them here and let you guys have at them.I can always use some good karma. I could use a Navy Blue Zulu in 22MM or an Isofrane type strap, any color, in 22 MM.PM me if interested in trading or just need a strap.
1. Panatime 24 MM leather strap with alligator embossing. Strap has blue contrast stitching. Length is 120/85. This strap has never been on a watch.
2. Fossil 24 MM leather with pebble finish. Strap is 120/85 and in excellent condition.
3. 22 MM Black bracelet with straight ends and a push button clasp. new and never on a watch.(GONE)
4. IW Suisse 24 MM carbon fiber with white stiching. Length is 120/85.(GONE)
5. Invicta 26 MM fabric strap. Strap is 120/80 with quick release spring bars. this came on a watch new and came right off.


----------



## EngProf

WITHDRAWN. I bought an unused chocolate brown Nomos strap, 20mm, from someone on the forum. I mounted it, and tried it on, and it's too small for my 6.7" wrist. I'd be delighted to trade for a nice short strap, either 18mm or 20mm. And I'd be happy to take pictures of mine.


----------



## Bugra

I still have some of those Stylecraft Rubbers.

They are 20mm, Unworn and real vintage from 70's.

Looking for 20mm something interesting.

I can ship worldwide.


----------



## tincob

20mm black padded leather strap with white contrast stitching
20mm rubber dive strap (this cheapie is a long one at about 210mm)
















I'm looking for any (brown or black) 20mm or 22mm leather strap in a croc pattern. Not interested in nato/zulu straps. I'm fine with sending both straps for one deal.


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


> Still have these 2 straps. 22mm Fossil Pilot Leather with quick release spring bars and 22mm Bond NATO.


NATO traded!


----------



## azsuprasm

I've put together my take on a Tudor Black Bay Red (BBR) homage using the Android DiveMaster 200 as a base (see the other thread in F71 about switching bezels).

The Stainless bracelet is TOP rate, but I'd like to get me something in a thick, black distressed or weathered-looking strap. 
Sorta has the black-crinkle on the top layer and you can see the tanned leather through the cracks.

Need 22mm and would prefer something in the 75mm / 115 or 120mm range. *Gotta be a 2-pc*: no real room for a 1-pc Nato or Zulu.

I have a TON of other 22mm straps to swap, and I'll gladly send 2 or 3 for one, if needed.

Thanks, bros! -=S=-


----------



## JBowen

Hey guys,

I have a pair of Maratac "Mil-Series" nato straps, 22mm, in gray and a sand brown, the gray has been worn twice and the brown is new. The link to Maratac's page of them is below

CountyComm - Maratac? "Mil Series" Bands

I am looking for nato straps, either leather or nylon, in 20mm. Preferably solid colors, but I would also be interested in a "Bond" nato.
I would also consider two piece straps, just PM me to talk

Thanks!


----------



## Streetboss

Alright guys back again. I had an earlier post and the photo disappeared so lets try this. I gave away some straps from the first post. I would love to actually do a trade this time. I am looking for a navy blue 22mm zulu or any blue rubber strap in 22MM.

1. Panatime 24 MM leather strap with alligator embossing. Strap has blue contrast stitching. Length is 120/85 and unworn. GONE

3. Fossil 24 MM leather with pebble grain finish. Strap is 120/85 and in excellent condition.

5. Invicta 26 MM cordura strap. Length is 120/80 and it has quick release spring bars.


----------



## Zundfolge

Got some to clear out.

Timex Weekender on burgundy/grey nylon GONE - Thanks Norm S









G.Gerlach 22mm black/red - love it, but a little long for me. I'd prefer to keep the GG buckle and can supply another one for you. 









Hadley Roma 22mm oil tanned chestnut. GONE - Thanks Norm S 









Panatime Avocado/yellow - 22mm barely used. 









Crown & Buckle bronze tan Zulu, 22mm. Used for photos and polish/patina experiment only.









Looking for 2-pc leather in just about any size. No nylon NATO or Zulu please.

The Time Bum - Exploring the world of wristwatches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter, and /thetimebum on FaceBook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lusitanv

Hello fellow members of this great thread, I have these straps that I would like to trade.

I am looking for 22mm natos and 20/22mm brown/chocolate/honey/walnut leather straps.










From 1 to 15:

1 - 20mm solid links bracelet with curved ends, from a "steel bagelsport". new - free with one trade
2/3 - 22mm barely used genuine leather buffalo pattern strap
4 - *GONE* 22mm PORTUGUESE CORK custom made strap, white contrast stitch, never used
5 - 22mm silicone strap new - free with one trade
6 - 22mm blue canvas strap new 
7 - 24mm nato, used but in great shape
8 - *GONE* 22mm black with white contrast stitch leather new
9 - 18mm faux leather strap never used croc pattern
10 - 20mm carbon strap used - free in one trade
11 - 22mm genuine leather strap with chrome clasp, used but in great condition
12 - 18mm seiko orignal blue canvas used - free in one trade
13 - 20mm black canvas strap new never used
14 - 20mm genuine leather double padded used but ok condition
15 - *GONE* 22mm brown croc pattern strap, genuine leather (came from a Parnis)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## robcrotty

Subscribed...have a few straps I'll post later on


----------



## goody2141

Black/white nato gone
18mm gray nato
18mm orange nato
24mm android rubber
24mm Infantry B&R style rubber
3 hole rally gone
mdv106 bracelet, comes with endlinks
22mm tan perforated rally

Looking for 20mm leather


----------



## goody2141

20mm blue rally

Looking for 20mm leather


----------



## goody2141

20mm straight end bracelet

Looking for 20mm leather


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


>


The Fossil leather strap has been sent to Lusitanv. Thanks, Luis!


----------



## robcrotty

I have a 24mm I.w.suisse distressed brown leather band.looking for a 22mm strap, preferably a rally strap














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik

Dang. I need to keep a closer eye on this thread.


----------



## plainsman

I have 3 20mm NATOs that I'd like to trade for 18s. The striped one is off the bay (maybe NATO International, I can't remember) tan is NATO StrapCo Desert Dweller, and olive green is C&B HD NATO with brushed hardware. They are all show wear, but are clean and in fairly good condition.


----------



## AngusM

**ALL SOLD**









L --> R

24mm IW Suisse carbon fiber

20mm Timex oiled leather

22mm RIOS1931 burgundy leather

20mm Pulsar leather (I posted this one before on here, and thought the keeper was giving out. Turns out it was just the lining of the keeper, so it's got plenty of life left.)

navy strap was sold

Looking for a dressy 22mm brown leather or maybe a 22mm milanese mesh bracelet.


----------



## kapeee

Hi guys! I have a 20mm orange nato (5 "HD" rings) never used, except once fitted on a vostok just to notice that I need a 22mm  so, Im up to trade it for anything 22mm. Pics later if someone is interested (Im not @home right now)


----------



## tincob

*Traded with Lusitanv*



tincob said:


> 20mm black padded leather strap with white contrast stitching
> 20mm rubber dive strap (this cheapie is a long one at about 210mm)
> 
> View attachment 2839978
> 
> View attachment 2840098
> 
> 
> I'm looking for any (brown or black) 20mm or 22mm leather strap in a croc pattern. Not interested in nato/zulu straps. I'm fine with sending both straps for one deal.


----------



## bobo1972

I have the below available. 
2 22mm natos one unknown ad one from UNIQ
2 dive straps from my seko 007,ne is the Seiko and one is deep blue.

I am looking for 2, 22mm straps, not natos.
Thx


----------



## kapeee

kapeee said:


> Hi guys! I have a 20mm orange nato (5 "HD" rings) never used, except once fitted on a vostok just to notice that I need a 22mm  so, Im up to trade it for anything 22mm. Pics later if someone is interested (Im not @home right now)


Picture attached


----------



## Lusitanv

Hello everyone, I have some straps to trade:










22mm genuine leather shiny black with metal clasp, used but in great condition
22mm genuine leather buffalo matte black, used but in great condition
22mm blue canvas strap with leather on the inside, new
22mm genuine leather graphite nato, new
18mm two piece nato, used
24mm nato, used but in good condition

I also would like to trade this *new never used* watch:









Photo from the internet:









I am looking for 22mm natos and 20mm leather.

Oh and check some other straps I have available here: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordables-forum-strap-exchange-part-2-a-1253698-7.html#post12892546

Cheers and thanks in advanced!


----------



## lildrgn

HI,

I have the following straps available for trade. From left to right:

20mm Seiko black canvas
22mm Seiko black canvas
22mm Casio black rubber
22mm Pulsar dark brown leather
24mm Casio black rubber

I'm looking for 20mm or 22mm NATO straps.


----------



## jdelcue

I've got a couple of 20mm leather NATOs up for trade. They're shortened to ~9.75" each, one in tan and the other in oxblood. They're quite nice, I like them a lot, but as you can see from the pics they're too narrow for my pilot watch (I need 22mm straps).

I've ordered a tan 22mm nylon Zulu strap for it already, but I want something else to switch in and out of it. I'm looking for a black leather or the same oxblood leather NATO (or Zulu) strap in 22mm. Might be interested in or a black or dark green nylon NATO or Zulu too...

Thanks,
jdel


----------



## ManualGearbox

From top to bottom:
1. 20mm Rios Leather Padded Strap
2. 20mm Maratac NATO
3. 20mm Waterborne ZULU

I'm after a 20mm rubber strap (Hirsch pure) or a 20mm Hirsch liberty.


----------



## ydfuxyud

I have a black Rodina strap, basically new. Yes the one that comes with the watch. If you have the rodina and are interested, I can send it.


----------



## Djk949

GONE TO A GOOD HOME! Got this 20mm like new nato with bead blasted hardware to give away. Who wants it?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

I'll send any or all of these 20mm NATO's to the first person who PM's me. If offered, a donation for shipping will be accepted.


----------



## Gazza74

If anyone has a spare 22mm PVD tang buckle that I can trade or purchase, please PM me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


> I'll send any or all of these 20mm NATO's to the first person who PM's me. If offered, a donation for shipping will be accepted.


Right. The 2 Bond striped NATOS, the Blue/Grey, and the Red/White/Black have been claimed.

The Camo, Leather, and White/Blue are on hold. Waiting on the second claimant's address...

Thanks to everyone who showed interest!


----------



## Lusitanv

OK so... if anyone is interested and no straps available to trade I will ship all/any of these straps and watch.

Outside EU a small shipping contribution will be very appreciated 



Lusitanv said:


> Hello everyone, I have some straps to trade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22mm genuine leather shiny black with metal clasp, used but in great condition
> 22mm genuine leather buffalo matte black, used but in great condition
> 22mm blue canvas strap with leather on the inside, new
> 22mm genuine leather graphite nato, new
> 18mm two piece nato, used
> 24mm nato, used but in good condition
> 
> I also would like to trade this *new never used* watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from the internet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for 22mm natos and 20mm leather.
> 
> Oh and check some other straps I have available here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordables-forum-strap-exchange-part-2-a-1253698-7.html#post12892546
> 
> Cheers and thanks in advanced!


----------



## Lusitanv

bagelsport bracelet (1) was traded



Lusitanv said:


> Hello fellow members of this great thread, I have these straps that I would like to trade.
> 
> I am looking for 22mm natos and 20/22mm brown/chocolate/honey/walnut leather straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 1 to 15:
> 
> 1 - *GONE* 20mm solid links bracelet with curved ends, from a "steel bagelsport". new - free with one trade
> 2/3 - 22mm barely used genuine leather buffalo pattern strap
> 4 - *GONE* 22mm PORTUGUESE CORK custom made strap, white contrast stitch, never used
> 5 - 22mm silicone strap new - free with one trade
> 6 - 22mm blue canvas strap new
> 7 - 24mm nato, used but in great shape
> 8 - *GONE* 22mm black with white contrast stitch leather new
> 9 - 18mm faux leather strap never used croc pattern
> 10 - 20mm carbon strap used - free in one trade
> 11 - 22mm genuine leather strap with chrome clasp, used but in great condition
> 12 - 18mm seiko orignal blue canvas used - free in one trade
> 13 - 20mm black canvas strap new never used
> 14 - 20mm genuine leather double padded used but ok condition
> 15 - *GONE* 22mm brown croc pattern strap, genuine leather (came from a Parnis)
> 
> Thanks for looking!


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


> I'll send any or all of these 20mm NATO's to the first person who PM's me. If offered, a donation for shipping will be accepted.


OK, so I haven't heard back with addresses for the final 3 straps, so they're up for grabs again: Camo, Leather, and White/Blue stripe. PM me if you want them!


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


> OK, so I haven't heard back with addresses for the final 3 straps, so they're up for grabs again: Camo, Leather, and White/Blue stripe. PM me if you want them!


All gone. Thanks, friends!


----------



## Zundfolge

Updates



Zundfolge said:


> Got some to clear out.
> 
> GONE: Timex Weekender on burgundy/grey nylon - Thanks Norm S
> 
> GONE: G.Gerlach 22mm black/red - love it, but a little long for me. I'd prefer to keep the GG buckle and can supply another one for you. - Thanks DocVail
> 
> GONE: Hadley Roma 22mm oil tanned chestnut. GONE - Thanks Norm S
> 
> GONE: Panatime Avocado/yellow - 22mm barely used. - Thanks Mark C
> *
> Still Available:* Crown & Buckle bronze tan Zulu, 22mm. Used for photos and polish/patina experiment only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for 2-pc leather in just about any size. No NATO or Zulu please.
> 
> The Time Bum - Exploring the world of wristwatches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter, and /thetimebum on FaceBook
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Clarkie_415

Lightly used Hadley Roma 22mm strap up for grabs,
looking for black, red, grey, or blue striped nato's 20-22mm
or 18-20mm locking delpoyants, (I'll add)


----------



## zcfgfg




----------



## davidpg

Okay, I have these 5 straps/bracelets up for grabs. Some are also for sale on another site so I'll keep you informed.

Looking only for 20mm items, be it bracelets, straps or natos. Let me know what you'd have in mind to trade.










Top is a crazy, weird hand made 24mm...ultimate tropic? 

Second is a worn once C&B leather snakeskin print in 24mm. Awesome strap.

Third is a new, cheapie straight end link stainless bracelet, 20mm.

Fourth is a high quality, solid 24mm stainless butterfly clasped Panerai homage bracelet, 24mm

Bottombis a new 22mm black NATO

PM me questions and offers!


----------



## Sixracer

Hello All,

Going to post these here until I get around to selling them:

Left: Martec 20mm "composite" (essentially a rubber reinforced with nylon thread) white stitched strap

GONE - Center: 20mm genuine ostrich strap

GONE - Right: 22mm Piero Magli Black Carbon Fiber Style Strap with Red Stitching and Double Tang Buckle

Looking for a nice 24mm vintage looking strap. Usually open to 22mm stuff too.


----------



## Lusitanv

Ops...


----------



## Stattman

For trade, a Citizen 18mm Olive Canvas Front, Leather Back band. Excellent almost new condition, worn only about 5 times before swapping out. Looking to trade for a 20mm Hirsch light or dark brown leather band, new or used. Or will trade for two 20mm 1 piece, 3 ring NATO bands in solid black or black with any variation of white accent stripes. Also willing to sell, link to sale thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fso...t-leather-back-band-1716842.html#post14246618

Only trading within CONUS. Please PM if interested. Thanks for looking!


----------



## svorkoetter

TRADED (pending receipt of an address from the other party)

This RIOS1931 strap was one of the three that originally came with my Strela, and the only one that wasn't too long for me (I have 6.25" wrists). I sold off the other two right away since they were too big, but used this one for a little while. As you can see, it has very little wear, and all the stitching is clean and tight.

It is 20mm at the lugs, tapering to 18mm at the buckle, and is 4mm thick. The parts are 112mm and 78mm (not including buckle) respectively, and with a typical sized watch (45mm lug-to-lug), will fit 6.25" to 7.75" wrists. It's a very dark brown in colour (the pen in the photo, for reference, is black):

























I'm looking to trade for an Invicta 8926/8926OB/8926C bracelet. If there are a few links missing, that's okay, as I have extras and don't need all of them anyway. Please PM me if you're interested.


----------



## dr_thyme

18mm Timewheel mesh band (purchased on Amazon)

*SOLD on Sales Forum* 18mm Worn&Wound Horween Model 2, Olive, only worn 2-3x, punched two extra holes with leather punch

*TRADED with Zundfolge for two Timefactors NATOs and a Helgray Buffalo strap* 18mm Fluco Horween Shell Cordovan (either gold or silver hardware), only been worn 2x

*Looking for*: high quality straps (18/20mm NATOs, brown leathers 18/20mm)


----------



## zdfhzgh

I have these for trade. They are all 22mm. Two Bonetto Cinturinis', a leather NATO and a Momentum ZULU. All are excellent quality with very little wear with the exception of the leather. The leather has been worn but is certainly not worn out!


----------



## Lusitanv

After a long series of trading [thanks to this thread] I am now updating my available straps:










Except the 18mm blue canvas (SEIKO) all the others are new/like new.

Cheers and thanks!

Luis


----------



## BRad704

18mm padded leather strap. Don't remember which watch came with this, but it's basically a take-off. Still in great shape.

20mm orange silicone. Not an expensive strap but have served me well.

Interested in 22mm zulu. Preferably not plain black


----------



## some guy

22mm leather Band from a Casio EF-527L. Never worn, but chucked in drawer for years so the hardware has some very light surface scuffing. No deep scratches or anything. Apparently the floating keeper is gone.










Interested in a metal band for a EF-527, or other 22mm metal band with straight end-links


----------



## DC guy

[TRADED, NO LONGER AVAILABLE] NewLife black shrunken buffalo leather with nubuck lining and medium padding. 24mm/20mm, 115x75mm. SS buckle.

Seeking a 24mm NATO or rubber strap that would work with the pictured watch so I can wear it to the swimming pool. Somehow I have a picture in my head of a NATO with orange and black diving stripes.


----------



## fizzbin1701

20mm Crown & Buckle, tan w/ red stitching (high quality)

20mm white and burgundy (great for spring/summer)

Looking for: 18mm NATO's or canvas (possibly 20mm as well)


----------



## Melsh223

I have a brand new 20mm F71 nato I am looking to trade. I am looking for a 20mm RAF or Mil style strap (or maybe a 3 ring zulu) preferably something striped in a couple different colors or a solid one in tan (or brown). If you really want it though I am sure I could trade for something interesting.


----------



## Lusitanv

Hello everyone,

I am looking for a "special" 18mm strap.

It either could be suede, rally, tropic with shark or stingray pattern, ???, something out of the plain "leather, rubber or natos". No black or brown or blue 

I have posted HERE my available straps...

Hope you can help me!


----------



## zachste

These are all 22mm. All are fossil straps like new, except for left two. All the way to the left is the bluish gray from NatoStrapco, not sure where the Zulu is from, but is nice and soft for a zulu. I'm looking for mostly 20mm natos, let me know what you have!


----------



## tincob

*TRADED* - 22mm black/orange striped nato
*TRADED* - 20mm olive zulu


----------



## ManualGearbox

Update as to what I have available for trade:













From left to right, all 20mm.

1. Chris. Ward clasp from the C60 - missing a pusher button. Minimal scratches.
2. New Rios padded black leather strap.
3. New blue white striped SUIGENERIC ZULU.
4. New black red striped SUIGENERIC ZULU.
5. Maratac OD NATO - trimmed.
6. Waterborne ZULU - free with other trade. Low quality strap.

What I'm looking for:
19mm, 20mm only.
Send me offers! I'd love some rubber straps, but am open to all offers.

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## BillBliss

1) Pulsar watch and strap 16769353, 24mm strap
2) Fossil 22mm grey
3) Time Factors 18mm rally
4) Bonetto Cinturini 284 22mm blue, never worn.
5) Stowa 20mm, never worn
6) Hirsch 24mm Modena

I'm looking for leather straps in 20mm or 22mm. Hirsch, Panatime, Hadley Roma, Di-Modell. ..black, brown, grey.....willing to add money on either side. Maybe trade for some 20/22mm natos.....


----------



## fizzbin1701

In addition to the 20mm Crown & Buckle leather and 20mm NATO, I also have this one.

22mm New HR rubber dive strap.


----------



## kapeee

Heads up! Updates.

20mm Orange Zulu 5 ring HD
View attachment 3193050


24/22mm Brown Leather 115/75mm








Looking something 22mm


----------



## Lusitanv

lkphrc said:


> Ok, I have these to offer. Sizes from left to right.


Hi, is it only me or the images can't be seen? I think this forum does not handle well GIF format.


----------



## Clarkie_415

I get double the notifications than actual posts... either a spam filter or something. Idk.


----------



## idvsego

20mm straps from left to right... Unworn red/white /blue eBay nato, moderately worn timex navy/yellow, fairly worn timex leather strap. Last one is beater quality really.










22mm straps from left to right... Unworn green/orange/black "parnis" eBay nato, unworn brown/tan eBay nato, moderately worn black/white/light blue/red from cheapestnatostraps.com, moderate worn dark grey canvas 2 piece, light wear generic brown leather, meduim wear casio rubber.

I am looking for anything in 20 or 22mm but would really like a half decent reddish brown 22mm leather. Two price or nato.


----------



## vgnrdv




----------



## Norm S

Anyone got anything 22/18 or 21/18? Let me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincob

22mm straps







From left to right:
Black I.W. Suisse rally strap (brand new, never worn)
Black grained leather strap (no brand name)
TRADED - Tan I.W. Suisse strap

Maybe a nice leather nato? I'm okay with trading both the black straps for something interesting.


----------



## AngusM

I have an unworn black Seiko croc grain strap with white stitching that I'd trade for 20mm brown leather or maybe 20mm nylon in navy or gray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kapeee

kapeee said:


> Heads up! Updates.
> 
> 20mm Orange Zulu 5 ring HD
> View attachment 3193050
> 
> 
> 24/22mm Brown Leather 115/75mm
> View attachment 3667938


SS gone...


----------



## p10der

I have this 22mm panatime pebble I wore once and it didnt match the watch well. It comes with the other buckle in the picture. Looking for dive style straps preferably rubber Bonetto would be great in 22mm only.


----------



## Lusitanv

Looking for 18mm (not nato nor brown/black; something like denim, suede, etc...) and 24mm (basically any, surprise me please!) straps.

I have these available:









Left from top to bottom:
22mm like new genuine leather nato black colour
22mm new genuine leather nato anthracite colour 
24mm like new genuine leather black
22mm like new genuine leather with clasp

Bottom:
18mm new genuine leather, can be used without the bund

Right: any of these free, used but still usable
20mm new mesh "chinese" strap
18mm geunuine seiko strap very used
22mm canvas strap with leather lining
18mm genuine seiko strap used

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## AngusM

**gone!**



AngusM said:


> I have an unworn black Seiko croc grain strap with white stitching that I'd trade for 20mm brown leather or maybe 20mm nylon in navy or gray.


Strap will ship with Seiko buckle.

Pics:



















**gone!**


----------



## ManualGearbox

All 20mm and not top quality. Good for a work watch or beater. Free to first taker. Postage donations welcome. 

All claimed!! Thanks for the interest!


----------



## WatchPig

22mm 5 ring Zulus

Both brand new, only a week old, both have been tried on a watch for 5 minutes total.









*Traded to *_*Gazza74! Thanks!*_


----------



## dmb359

I'm open to getting any 20mm, 22mm, or 24mm straps. Nothing in particular I'm currently looking for.

Here is what I have to offer. four 24mm straps and two 20 mm straps:

24mm







1- Blue Hirsch calf leather - *TRADED*
2- Black Hirsch calf leather (26mm strap trimmed to fit 24mm for a little wider look)
3- Lt Brown leather w/white stitching - *TRADED*
4- Reddish Brown alligator strap

20mm







1- Brown ribbed strap - *SOLD*
2- Dark chocolate croc pattern strap

:-!


----------



## CoffeeCat2112

I have one of those universal two-piece mesh straps in 18mm in excellent shape that I'd like to trade for an 18mm perlon or NATO in solid red in similar condition:


----------



## dmb359

dmb359 said:


> I'm open to getting any 20mm or 24mm straps. Nothing in particular I'm currently looking for.
> 
> Here is what I have to offer. four 24mm straps and two 20 mm straps:
> 
> 24mm
> View attachment 4139577
> 
> 1- Blue Hirsch calf leather
> 2- Black Hirsch calf leather (26mm strap trimmed to fit 24mm for a little wider look)
> 3- Lt Brown leather w/white stitching - *TRADED*
> 4- Reddish Brown alligator strap
> 
> 20mm
> View attachment 4139585
> 
> 1- Brown ribbed strap
> 2- Dark chocolate croc pattern strap
> 
> :-!


I just traded the tan 24mm one along with a NATO to JBowen for a couple straps. Smooth transaction, straps shipped out by both parties today.


----------



## Lusitanv

An update to my straps:










Left to right:
18mm new genuine leather, can be used without the bund
20mm new genuine leather, white contrast stitch
22mm new canvas strap with leather lining
24mm new genuine leather strap
22mm new genuine leather nato anthracite colour 
22mm like new genuine casio leather strap
22mm barely used hardley roma walnut strap
22mm like new genuine leather with clasp
24mm like new genuine leather

Looking for 18, 20, 22, 24mm bracelets and straps, please write me a line if you need any of my straps.

Cheers!


----------



## AngusM

Looking to trade an unworn 20mm Di-Modell Jumbo (tan waterproof leather) for a few fun 20mm NATOs (fyi, not a fan of the rounded, "heavy duty" hardware on Zulus). Borrowed pic of the strap:


----------



## dmb359

dmb359 said:


> I'm open to getting any 20mm, 22mm, or 24mm straps. Nothing in particular I'm currently looking for.
> 
> Here is what I have to offer. four 24mm straps and two 20 mm straps:
> 
> 24mm
> View attachment 4139577
> 
> 1- Blue Hirsch calf leather - *TRADED*
> 2- Black Hirsch calf leather (26mm strap trimmed to fit 24mm for a little wider look)
> 3- Lt Brown leather w/white stitching - *TRADED*
> 4- Reddish Brown alligator strap
> 
> 20mm
> View attachment 4139585
> 
> 1- Brown ribbed strap
> 2- Dark chocolate croc pattern strap


Just traded the blue 24mm Hirsch to tincob


----------



## tincob

So I guess it's pretty obvious what dmb359 and I traded. 

Just the middle 22mm black strap left.

I'm interested in 20mm or 22mm nato/zulu straps. Something bright for the summer.



tincob said:


> 22mm straps
> View attachment 4028098
> 
> From left to right:
> TRADED - Black I.W. Suisse rally strap (brand new, never worn)
> Black grained leather strap (no brand name)
> TRADED - Tan I.W. Suisse strap
> 
> Maybe a nice leather nato? I'm okay with trading both the black straps for something interesting.


----------



## WatchPig

edited my post to add that I'm looking for a deployant clasp.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affo...xchange-part-2-a-1253698-13.html#post16501961

Also have a 24mm Banda that was squished down to fit on a 23mm watch, still fits a 24mm, hardly worn at all. Waterproof leather 2 piece, I'll get some pictures of it up soon.


----------



## Sixracer

Back for more!

From left: 
20mm bond NATO, 
22mm PVD bond NATO, 
VERY nice grey Martac NATO, 
A rubber deployment clasp strap (cut to 150mm max, about 7.25" wrist max)










Looking:
Leather 22mm NATO with PVD hardware
22mm canvas 2-piece straps
Maybe a 22mm camouflage NATO


----------



## Mattface

I've got: 

A bunch of *20mm Natos* pictured below. ****blue/white/green is gone****
A *NOS Orient flight 22mm leather strap* fairly used
A *24mm Seiko SNKN37* strap only worn a few times.


I want:


*22mm Nato straps* see those ones above? Similar colors would be good, or what have you got
*22mm Mesh*


----------



## doc4520

What is most common lug size 20mm or 22mm?


----------



## goody2141

Both are quite common. A lot of modern watches are using the 22mm, because of the 42+mm case designs.


----------



## doc4520

Thanks I walked into a little watch repair place and was looking for a 22mm strap. I was told that they only carry up to 20mm and that 22mm was huge. I replied that it seemed fairly standard these days and then the guy literally told me I was an idiot. Well I know I won't spend money there but was just wondering how foolish I really am! lol


----------



## HerrNano

doc4520 said:


> Thanks I walked into a little watch repair place and was looking for a 22mm strap. I was told that they only carry up to 20mm and that 22mm was huge. I replied that it seemed fairly standard these days and then the guy literally told me I was an idiot. Well I know I won't spend money there but was just wondering how foolish I really am! lol


Wow, I just bought a watch with 24mm lugs. I'm a double idiot. Kinda proud, actually.


----------



## OvrSteer

doc4520 said:


> Thanks I walked into a little watch repair place and was looking for a 22mm strap. I was told that they only carry up to 20mm and that 22mm was huge. I replied that it seemed fairly standard these days and then the guy literally told me I was an idiot. Well I know I won't spend money there but was just wondering how foolish I really am! lol


Places like that are so stuck in the past-- it's frustrating. It's hard enough to find a place that sells straps as you say, a lot of those top out at 20mm. For a men's watch today 18mm is rare (findable but rare), 20mm is fairly common but I'd say 22mm is probably the plurality. 24 and 26mm certainly exist.

And non of this is new. 22mm lug width has been pretty common on sport watches for well over a decade.

--

Mattface:

I owe you some strap trade options, but I got sucked into a strap organization project when my new storage boxes showed up. I'll try to put up a trade post here soon.


----------



## idvsego

OvrSteer said:


> ...but I got sucked into a strap organization project when my new storage boxes showed up.


I want to see that when you get done. I use a small tackle tray with movable inserts but I dont love it.


----------



## OvrSteer

Yeah I found some craft organizer trays on Amazon that are just about ideal... and dirt cheap. I'll try to get some pics soonish.


----------



## AlexCristiano

OvrSteer said:


> Yeah I found some craft organizer trays on Amazon that are just about ideal... and dirt cheap. I'll try to get some pics soonish.


Want to check your solution.. I tried making something to organize mine, but I tend to overcomplicate things. Worst of all, didn't like the result..

The 22mm : (made one for each size) 









The bracelets : (mixed sizes)


----------



## azsuprasm

Amateurs.


----------



## AlexCristiano

azsuprasm said:


> Amateurs.
> 
> View attachment 4415146


That's amazing! Great idea, will try and find a box like that, thanks!

On a side note, I can only imagine the watch collection


----------



## Lusitanv

Quick update: the 22mm blue canvas was traded thanks to this thread!



Lusitanv said:


> An update to my straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> 18mm new genuine leather, can be used without the bund
> 20mm new genuine leather, white contrast stitch
> 22mm new canvas strap with leather lining
> 24mm new genuine leather strap
> 22mm new genuine leather nato anthracite colour
> 22mm like new genuine casio leather strap
> 22mm barely used hardley roma walnut strap
> 22mm like new genuine leather with clasp
> 24mm like new genuine leather
> 
> Looking for 18, 20, 22, 24mm bracelets and straps, please write me a line if you need any of my straps.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## dmb359

azsuprasm said:


> Amateurs.
> 
> View attachment 4415146


Where did you get this? This is kind of what I'm looking for


----------



## DC guy

doc4520 said:


> Thanks I walked into a little watch repair place and was looking for a 22mm strap. I was told that they only carry up to 20mm and that 22mm was huge. I replied that it seemed fairly standard these days and then the guy literally told me I was an idiot. Well I know I won't spend money there but was just wondering how foolish I really am! lol


Yeah I went to a small watch repair shop and got a similar reaction when seeking a 23-24mm band. Wtf.

This will seem odd, but if you are still looking for 22mm straps, try Best Buy. I just exited one and saw a whole aisle of smart watch accessories, including a variety of 22mm (and only 22mm) bands. These ranged from $6.99 NATOs to $9.99 stitched leather to slightly higher priced bracelets.

Sorry for OT post.


----------



## unwatched

This is what I've got. The two straps on the top are leather fabric. New. Not the greatest quality.

Going from left to right:

1. Mesh bracelet, 22mm. Unworn, but one of the links near the lugs is imperfect, the last two photos are my attempt to show the imperfection. Not terribly noticeable, but there. [GONE]

2. Rubber strap from a Laco watch, new and unworn. 20mm

3. Hirsch leather strap, gold buckle, new and unworn. 18mm

4. Maratac ballistic strap, black with orange stitch, very lightly worn, 3-4 times. 22mm

5. Leather NATO, 18mm.

6. Black NATO, 18mm.

7. Black leather strap, gold buckle, 18mm.

8. Black leather strap, gold buckle, new and unworn, 18mm. Second keeper not in the photo, but I have it.

9. Bottom one - looks crappy, I didn't realize how worn it was until I saw the shot with the flash. 18mm, gold buckle.

Looking for:

22mm (or 21mm) Rally Strap. Buckle needs to be removable.

20mm bracelet, polished, preferably mesh.


----------



## xzcghxg

Looking to trade this 22mm Hadley Roma that is inspired by Hirsch Rivetta for a 22mm Di-Modell Rallye or something very similar, not the one with big holes. Strap is almost brand new. Took it out of box, but the color is very close to one of my current one.


----------



## idvsego

anybody have a perlon they want to trade? 20 or 22mm preferred but 18 would work too. I just want to wear one for a bit before placing a largish order. Also looking for sailcloth or a rally.


----------



## goody2141

Looking for brown leather in 20mm

Strap is 20mm, Diloy, I added the rally holes


----------



## AlexCristiano

goody2141 said:


> Looking for brown leather in 20mm
> 
> Strap is 20mm, Diloy, I added the rally holes


Nicely done!


----------



## azsuprasm

dmb359 said:


> Where did you get this? This is kind of what I'm looking for


It's an old 3-tray fishing/tackle box. I bought it at a thrift store (Goodwill or Savers or Salvation Army or...) and paid $4 or $5 for it, cleaned it up (scoured it!) and now all of my other 22mm straps live there. The top tray has tools and the bottom has ziplocs of other sizes.


----------



## footie

I have this 24mm Kain Heritage dark brown leather with white or off white stitch in fine condition. Looking for basically the same strap lighter brown. Doesn't to have to be Kain Heritage but comparably quality. Different kind of stitching, ammo strap, something else unique would work too. Thanks.


----------



## dmb359

Updating what I'm looking for. Would like to find 22mm straps - orange/grey NATO (ok with other NATO's too) or orange rubber or mesh bracelet. As well as 24mm straps, preferrably NATO.



dmb359 said:


> Here is what I have to offer. four 24mm straps and two 20 mm straps:
> 
> 24mm
> View attachment 4139577
> 
> 1- Blue Hirsch calf leather - *TRADED*
> 2- Black Hirsch calf leather (26mm strap trimmed to fit 24mm for a little wider look)
> 3- Lt Brown leather w/white stitching - *TRADED*
> 4- Reddish Brown alligator strap
> 
> 20mm
> View attachment 4139585
> 
> 1- Brown ribbed strap - *SOLD*
> 2- Dark chocolate croc pattern strap


----------



## unwatched

unwatched said:


> This is what I've got. The two straps on the top are leather fabric. New. Not the greatest quality.
> 
> Going from left to right:
> 
> 1. Mesh bracelet, 22mm. Unworn, but one of the links near the lugs is imperfect, the last two photos are my attempt to show the imperfection. Not terribly noticeable, but there. *[GONE]*
> 
> 2. Rubber strap from a Laco watch, new and unworn. 20mm
> 
> 3. Hirsch leather strap, gold buckle, new and unworn. 18mm
> 
> 4. Maratac ballistic strap, black with orange stitch, very lightly worn, 3-4 times. 22mm
> 
> 5. Leather NATO, 18mm.
> 
> 6. Black NATO, 18mm.
> 
> 7. Black leather strap, gold buckle, 18mm.
> 
> 8. Black leather strap, gold buckle, new and unworn, 18mm. Second keeper not in the photo, but I have it.
> 
> 9. Bottom one - looks crappy, I didn't realize how worn it was until I saw the shot with the flash. 18mm, gold buckle.
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> 22mm (or 21mm) Rally Strap. Buckle needs to be removable.
> 
> 20mm bracelet, polished, preferably mesh.


Also have this 20mm leather Birkenstock strap in excellent condition (no buckle):


----------



## City74

Please delete...forgot I sold the band with a watch


----------



## goody2141

Have another one of these straight end bracelets with double lock clasp. 20mm. The first one they sent me, the clasp didn't work so I just replaced it with an old bracelet clasp that works fine. They sent me a replacement bracelet with out asking for the original.

So you would get a brand new one with plastic still on it.

Pic below shows what it looks like.



Also have an efm100 bracelet that will fit on the MDV106 TAKEN TAKEN TAKEN


----------



## Djk949

CLAIMED!!!!!!Got this 20mm distressed leather strap in a watch buy. It's made by some well known maker but can't remember the name. The buckle logo is pirate-y skull and swords if that helps. FREE TO A GOOD HOME. PM ME!

Edit: I think it's N80.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt

I have a bunch (also known as five) straps I don't use. I would like to exchange them (in one package) for one nice strap. There's a bunch of zulus/canvas-straps in different variants, and a worn and wound-strap with one tiny part missing 

Here's a link to an imgur album.


----------



## colgex

I have these available:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-hand-made-horween-staps-1-2-price-2129978.html

Maybe we can work a deal or trade for those interested.


----------



## m0rt

m0rt said:


> I have a bunch (also known as five) straps I don't use. I would like to exchange them (in one package) for one nice strap. There's a bunch of zulus/canvas-straps in different variants, and a worn and wound-strap with one tiny part missing
> 
> Here's a link to an imgur album.


So, if anyone want these straps to the cost of just postage, that's fine as well.  I want to get rid of them, and not necessarily get a strap in exchange. Oh, now I'm off-topic...


----------



## m0rt

Straps are on their way to a better home.


----------



## ninzeo

No longer using these; looking for 20/22mm HQ croc grain straps, Hosinkee style diver straps and racing straps in Heurville style in return:

Mine (from left to right):

- 24mm brown leather black stitching pre V buckle. NEW!
- 22mm bomber vintage flieger strap white stitching (will not come with black Pre V pictured)
- 22mm brown keyslot NEW
- 22mm black croc grain NEW
- 21mm HQ diver leather strap with white stitching and Pre V. Waterproof
- 20mm Martu custom leather strap HQ
- 18mm red rally (got this for free so will not ask anything in return for this one either!)


----------



## phoenix844884

So I have a ton of straps that I am not using any more. Check the out here -

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/strap-palooza-2154618.html?highlight=

Ideally I would like cash in my pocket, but I can trade for Canvas straps, Heuerville style straps, and in the off chance, if someone has it, I will trade all my straps for Hirsch Extreme Orange and Blue, and other Hirsch Performance straps.


----------



## stewcart

lost my metal piece on the back of a the face that holds the strap onto a Timex Andros. Anywhere I can get a replacement?Thanks


----------



## goody2141

Still available, bracelet works with the Vratislavia Conceptum and looks pretty good from memory. Can't find the pic of it on watch though.

My pic above, you will get a brand new one, I have two. I would even consider trading the other one as well. I want a bracelet that tapers.

EDIT: Brand new bracelet is gone.

I also have a dark blue croc/alligator strap in 20mm, I will take almost anything, or will give away for free.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Long time listener, first time caller. . .

All 24mm.









I'm looking for 

24mm Deep Blue or similar silicon strap in bright blue - longer is better 
any 24mm Iso-style strap 
24mm NATO/Zulu in navy/white 
24mm Deep Blue link mesh 
Surprise me


----------



## dmb359

updating with what I have for sale/trade now. (I always have other I'm open to trading too if there's something I can't live without)

Nothing in particular I'm looking for at the moment. Ideally I'd like some 28mm straps for a Sevenfriday, and am also open to some unique 24mm straps (or brighter color options), or some dressier 20mm or 19mm straps that aren't black (for a Nomos).

*24mm*








*20mm*


----------



## drewlgt

I'm looking for an orangish brown 24mm leather strap, similar to this:



I'd be willing to trade any two of these straps for one:



The two on the right (seiko brown leather, never been worn, and the black canvas strap) are 22mm. The other straps are 24mm except for the camo NATO. It's 26mm and will come with adapters to use a NATO on a g-shock.

Let me know if you want to make a deal.


----------



## spuds288

Got a few to trade. All are in very good condition.

GONE 24mm Seiko Black calf leather with green stitch GONE
22mm JP Leatherworks brown leather with off white stitch
GONE 22mm Seiko rubber/polyurethane from a flight watch I believe GONE
GONE 20mm Crown and Buckle peregrine dark brown leather with matching stitch GONE
















Pictures aren't great. I can take some others if you're interested in something.

As far as what I'm looking for...open to anything really. Prefer 22mm dive straps, or 18 & 20mm Leathers.

_Updated 8/28/15_


----------



## Richard-

Looking to trade some nato's for zulu's. They came with watches that I purchased and I tried them on but much prefer the extra thickness of a zulu strap.

Ideal trade for the nato straps would be zulu straps in red/burgundy/grey, plain or striped. I would also like to try trade them all in one transaction to save on postage costs, so if someone has some zulu's that they want gone lets trade. I have no need for black/khaki/orange, or any of the Maratac MilSpec series. Just looking for some different colours to add to the mix.

Plenty of feedback just check my profile.

All nato's are 22mm, the navy two piece is also 22mm

Black/Red, Grey/Black, Cream/Brown Camo, 2 piece navy



I also have a 20mm Di Modell Rallye that I originally purchased for a watch that I ended up flipping before the strap arrived. I eventually picked up another watch with 20mm lug width and wore the strap 4 or 5 times only because I flipped that watch also.

In trade for this strap I would like a strap for my Christopher Ward C11, the strap must be 22mm and long length at least 135-85 size, red strap mix or one with a red stitch would be acceptable and would prefer a strap that is not too thick and tapered, will also consider trading it for some good quality zulu straps of equal value.


----------



## Norm S

Anyone have anything 21mm? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120

Hello All,

I am looking for a rubber dive strap in 20mm that is NOT the style of the Seiko I have shown below on the Monster. In other words I don't want the curved wavy folds. Also could use 22mm Perlon or sailcloth in black or dark blue or a leather Nato similar to the Zulu shown below.

Here is what I have to trade:









From L to R: 
18mm canvas
22mm Nato, unworn
18mm Nato
20mm Nato
18mm Casio Rubber
20mm Seiko (Monster not included!)

This is a 22mm leather ZULU. I love this strap but the ZULU is just a bit bulky for me:

















Also have this Hadley Roma:








More info here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-20mm-gra-distressed-oil-tan-leather-watch-band-strap-hadley-roma-ms854-1387034.html


----------



## therobman

Looking for a 23 or 24mm brown croc band let me know if you guys have anything


----------



## lildrgn

Just picked up a sweet solid link, curved end link 20mm oyster style bracelet. Hefty, sturdy and in great shape. Trouble is, the end links are too thick to fit on my precious Maratac. So, who wants to trade?

I'm looking for 20mm leather band (Horween style) or NATOs. What do you have?















Maratac Mid Pilot not included.


----------



## phoenix844884

I have a few 20mm straps that I can trade or sell. PM me with inquiries.


----------



## RotorRonin

Looking for 16mm nato straps in red, red and grey, or navy, for my kids' watches.

Up for grabs are two 20mm straps:
1. Blue nato, shortened by previous owner, 20mm
2. Red, white, and blue Zulu with PVD hardware, 20mm
3. GONE


----------



## Richard-

Di Modell Rallye is gone.

Thanks for the interest.



Richard- said:


> Looking to trade some nato's for zulu's. They came with watches that I purchased and I tried them on but much prefer the extra thickness of a zulu strap.
> 
> Ideal trade for the nato straps would be zulu straps in red/burgundy/grey, plain or striped. I would also like to try trade them all in one transaction to save on postage costs, so if someone has some zulu's that they want gone lets trade. I have no need for black/khaki/orange, or any of the Maratac MilSpec series. Just looking for some different colours to add to the mix.
> 
> Plenty of feedback just check my profile.
> 
> All nato's are 22mm, the navy two piece is also 22mm
> 
> Black/Red, Grey/Black, Cream/Brown Camo, 2 piece navy
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a 20mm Di Modell Rallye that I originally purchased for a watch that I ended up flipping before the strap arrived. I eventually picked up another watch with 20mm lug width and wore the strap 4 or 5 times only because I flipped that watch also.
> 
> In trade for this strap I would like a strap for my Christopher Ward C11, the strap must be 22mm and long length at least 135-85 size, red strap mix or one with a red stitch would be acceptable and would prefer a strap that is not too thick and tapered, will also consider trading it for some good quality zulu straps of equal value.


----------



## Floydboy

I have two 24mm nylon natos I would trade for 20mm's. Both unworn but mounted on watch I was selling for pics. I actually have a sales post which is linked below, but forgot about this thread so thought I would post here. If possible I would like to keep trades to the US to save on any shipping hassles. Thanks.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fsot-2-24mm-natos-natostrapco-2363906.html


----------



## 15kywalker

Edit: *Straps are no longer available. Thanks!*

What a great idea! Not sure how I missed this the first time around. I have two straps I'd like to trade:

1) 22mm Brown genuine leather watch strap bought on ebay. It is very soft and I would keep it but I just don't wear it enough after upgrading to a different strap.

Dimensions: 11 cm (longer strap), 7.5 cm (shorter strap)















2) 20 mm PVD nato watch strap (28 cm long) bought from CheapestNatoStraps - used may 10 times when I had my Timex Expedition Chronograph but I sold that watch and don't have a good watch to wear it with anymore.


----------



## sscully

Gone

Armida 20mm Riveted SEL style bracelet.

Some marks on it from use.

*Uses 1.78mm diameter spring-bars (SEL HOLE SIZE) from the Armida A-9

*I don't really need anything*.* This just needs a good home.
- I bought it hoping for a fit to a non Armida watch, and it did not work.

If you feel the need, donate some unused clothes to the Family Crisis Center in your town / county.

If I miss the reply, PM me and I will get it sent off.


----------



## Norm S

sscully said:


> Armida 20mm Riveted SEL style bracelet.
> 
> Some marks on it from use.
> 
> *Uses 1.78mm diameter spring-bars (SEL HOLE SIZE) from the Armida A-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't really need anything*.* This just needs a good home.
> - I bought it hoping for a fit to a non Armida watch, and it did not work.
> 
> If you feel the need, donate some unused clothes to the Family Crisis Center in your town / county.
> 
> If I miss the reply, PM me and I will get it sent off.


Thats mighty kind of you! Im not in need of a bracelet like that. But hopefully whoever it goes to can contribute to the charity!


----------



## sscully

I got the pictures of the other straps.
- New picture with numbers, as I should have done in the 1st place - I'm not that bright 

1. GONE
2. 20mm NATO ( light weight ) 
3. GONE
4. 22mm NATO ( light weight ) 
~ ruler ~
5. GONE.
6. GONE
7. GONE
8. Seiko 5 SNZH55 bracelet




























I am not looking for any straps in return.

Options :
1. donate some unused clothes to the Family Crisis Center in your town / county.
- Unused = clothes that you don't use anymore that are usable to someone else.

2. Donate old magazines & books with paper back covers ( no hard covers ) to the local VA hospital, if there is one by you ( local libraries some times sell excess books for cheap ). The local American Legion can point you to a local VA hospital if you have one
The military people at the VA hospitals also like Christmas cards with hand written notes in the card thanking them for their service and dedication, something other than just merry Christmas. The American Legion can get you an address of a VA hospital to send a pile of completed cards to. 
- The wife organizes a card writing lunch event at work and they write up a pile of cards, with personal messages in them, to send to the VA hospital here. Workers have already started donating cards for the event.


----------



## Elihu Smails

I have two straps I would like to trade. I will trade for 20mm straps, nato or conventional. The first is a Hadley Roma 22mm silicone diver strap with off-white stitching. The second is the original strap from a Casio MDV106, also 22mm. Both are in excellent condition.







,


----------



## Jpstepancic

Ok all fixed....

I have the following for trade. The Blue nato is all ready gone. The red nato and blue breiting styled padded are 22mm, all others are 20mm. The Deployment is broken on that blue strap. It needs a new pin that I'm trying to locate. If some one wants it its theirs.










Looking for heuerville styled rally straps or big hole straps. Let me know what you have. Thanks.


----------



## Jax

I've got s few 22mm NATOs I'm ready to get rid of. I've only got 20mm watches now so I'm interested in 20mm straps only. I like shorter than averages length leather straps for the most part but I can be pretty open.

The blue and yellow as well as the red and grey are heavy duty style NATOs so they have a more
cloth like feel and are thicker. Red and black is more of a standard NATO. All were purchased from Gnomon Watches.


----------



## goody2141

20mm strap that I punched rally holes in.
Interested in 18-22mm straps. 
No natos unless khaki and 20mm
Will consider perlon
Prefer leather straps

Will also sell


----------



## tincob

Gone


----------



## Ticonderoga

duplicate


----------



## RotorRonin

These are all gone now. 



StogieNinja said:


> Looking for 16mm nato straps in red, red and grey, or navy, for my kids' watches.
> 
> Up for grabs are two 20mm straps:
> 1. Blue nato, shortened by previous owner, 20mm
> 2. Red, white, and blue Zulu with PVD hardware, 20mm
> 3. GONE


----------



## sscully

Update

1. GONE
2. GONE 
3. GONE
4. 22mm NATO ( light weight ) 
~ ruler ~
5. GONE.
6. GONE
7. GONE
8. Seiko 5 SNZH55 bracelet










I am not looking for any straps in return.

Options :
1. donate some unused clothes to the Family Crisis Center in your town / county.
- Unused = clothes that you don't use anymore that are usable to someone else.

2. Donate old magazines & books with paper back covers ( no hard covers ) to the local VA hospital, if there is one by you ( local libraries some times sell excess books for cheap ). The local American Legion can point you to a local VA hospital if you have one


----------



## RotorRonin

Three 22MM straps available, all brand new:
-Black NATO (GONE)
-Grey/Black Bond NATO
-Green NATO

Will trade any 1:1 for any of the following: 
-20mm black/gray bond Nato
-16mm red nato
-16mm navy nato

Will trade + cash for:
-quality brown leather Nato; hoping for something not too dark, not too thick. (IE cheapestnatostraps' Chestnut or Sienna straps)


----------



## AngusM

All pictured straps gone. Timex Andros bracelet still available.





































Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## spuds288

For trade I have 2 Hirsch Straps.

Looking for 20mm Black Leather or Minimal Stitch Cordovan. Anything 20mm is good with me really, as I can't use other sizes.

18mm Brown Hirsh Medici with Curved Ends. Excellent, like new condition. Got rid of my 18mm watch and can't use this.
22mm Hirsch Ayrton Black Carbon Fiber with Orange caoutchouc liner - Very good condition, some wear to the keeper. Buckle was polished and is now pretty crudely brushed. I have another if you prefer.


----------



## DSlocum

spuds288 said:


> For trade I have 2 Hirsch Straps.
> 
> Looking for 20mm Black Leather or Minimal Stitch Cordovan. Anything 20mm is good with me really, as I can't use other sizes.
> 
> 18mm Brown Hirsh Medici with Curved Ends. Excellent, like new condition. Got rid of my 18mm watch and can't use this.
> 22mm Hirsch Ayrton Black Carbon Fiber with Orange caoutchouc liner - Very good condition, some wear to the keeper. Buckle was polished and is now pretty crudely brushed. I have another if you prefer.


I like that 22mm Hirsch.....

I have a lightly used Orient cordovan strap



















And I'll even throw in this if you are interested ... a no-name, worn once and swapped for a Nato. Not quite the black you were hoping for, I am sure


----------



## AngusM

***EDIT: All pictured straps gone.***

Navy/red/white NATO gone. Still looking for a two-piece 20mm water-friendly strap, but have decided I don't necessarily need a trade for the remaining straps. If you want it and you're located CONUS, just send me a PM.



AngusM said:


> Looking for 20mm two-piece nylon or canvas in black, tan, or olive (maybe gray, too). I've got the following 20mm straps to trade:
> 
> Crown & Buckle Chevlon LONG (great shape, but shows wear at lug holes)
> 
> NATOs: dark red/gray, navy/red/white, navy/light blue (all worn a few times only)
> 
> Not pictured: Timex Andros bracelet (sized, but unworn)
> 
> Thanks y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

Update to add new strap to the mix.

I have (from left to right - all NEW and unworn), 1, 4 & 5 still avail:

1. 22mm _*original*_ NATO (no extra rings), red on blue.

2. *TRADED - *16mm NATO, red white & blue.

3. *TRADED* - 16mm NATO, red on blue.

4. 16mm Spiedel red/burgundy genuine lizzard.

Front:









Back:









5. Genuine leather 20mm black strap.

















I'm looking for rally straps (leather) in 20mm, brown, red, burgundy or tan color (anything but black) and/or a red/burgundy leather strap in croc/aligator finish and/or a leather strap in 18mm.


----------



## ChiefJr

****TRADED****For trade: 22mm F71 from NatoStrapCo. New. Never worn

Looking for 20mm Khaki nato/zulu. or something else 20 or 22mm


----------



## Sixracer

Hi All,

I'm back to trade these two 22mm NATOs.

Looking for 22mm NATOs or ZULUs with PVD hardware. Thanks!


----------



## 93EXCivic

From top to bottom

18mm eBay mesh new
18mm CheapestNATOStraps grey perlon new
20mm JGrants button stud used
20mm CheapestNATOStraps blue perlon used (gone)
18mm CheapestNATOStraps pinkish perlon new
18mm JGrants button stud used
18mm Ofrei one piece nylon new
18mm International Watchmen brown leather for fixed lug watches used

I am looking for any of the follow 18mm perlon for Crown and Buckle or Watchobession, 16mm/18mm Rios1931 Sailor, 18mm Eulit Panama or 16mm leather strap. I might also consider 18mm NATOs depending on what you have.


----------



## tincob

Short leather straps for trade

18mm vintage genuine crocodile thin leather strap (184mm length)
18mm deBeere lizard leather strap (180mm)
Bottom strap not for trade









Looking for 18mm black Horween leather (or smooth leather), 20mm brown leather strap, 22mm black leather strap in 180-185mm length


----------



## GUTuna

Straps left to right









1. 16mm Spiedel genuine lizard strap - unworn

2. Vintage bracelet - 18mm at the lugs, widens to 20mm at widest point

3. 18mm NATO Strap Co. W/ polished steel hardware - worn only a couple times

4. 30mm black leather strap with rose gold pre-V buckle

5. 18mm vintage Perlon strap with steel hardware


----------



## dave

I have the following to trade:

16mm green lizard with gold tone hardware. Unpadded, and marked genuine leather. Unworn.

18mm unpadded leather strap. Reddish colored gator pattern. Silver toned clasp, unworn.

20mm rubber double ridged with 316L stainless deployant. Cut to approx 7 inch wrist size. Worn about a week before deciding rubber is not my thing.

20mm NATO in black nylon. Unbranded and unworn.

Looking to swap for 18mm light brown leather NATO. May also consider 18mm light brown leather padded straps. Thx.

View attachment 6103418
View attachment 6103418


----------



## spuds288

All taken.

Not sure if there's interest, but I have the following. Don't need anything in return.

CLAIMED 22mm Silicone Strap - black with red stitch
CLAIMED 18mm "genuine leather" black strap - new
CLAIMED 20mm The watchboys double folding generic deployment buckle


----------



## Jpstepancic

I hope someone can help me out. I'm looking for a 24mm James Bond NATO ( black,red,olive) preferably with polished hardware. In exchange I can offer either a 20mm carbon fiber print (120/80) or 2 20mm natos.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic

I hope someone can help me out. I'm looking for a 24mm James Bond NATO ( black,red,olive) preferably with polished hardware. In exchange I can offer either a 20mm carbon fiber print (120/80) or 2 20mm natos.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Got a 20mm canvas strap on parachute regiment colours from timefactors
It's a bit shorter than I would like especially on the short lug to lug of my Precista. Would be better on a longer watch or a smaller wrist of under 7 inches.



Would like to trade it for a 20mm nato preferably with blasted or brushed hw. Or something else that will look good on my Precista?


----------



## Jpstepancic

EDIT: Green NATO claimed, and paid forward. 
-----------------------------------------------------
Ok update: a truly awesome F71 member has decided to give me his bond NATO that I was looking for, for no charge at all. The least I can do I pay his awesome act of kindness forward.

So, I will offer any one of the three straps FOR FREE. All I ask is you do the same and pay it forward but offering one of your straps up for free. First PM I get gets a free strap!



Jpstepancic said:


> I hope someone can help me out. I'm looking for a 24mm James Bond NATO ( black,red,olive) preferably with polished hardware. In exchange I can offer either a 20mm carbon fiber print (120/80) or 2 20mm natos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Jpstepancic said:


> EDIT: Green NATO claimed, and paid forward.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Ok update: a truly awesome F71 member has decided to give me his bond NATO that I was looking for, for no charge at all. The least I can do I pay his awesome act of kindness forward.
> 
> So, I will offer any one of the three straps FOR FREE. All I ask is you do the same and pay it forward but offering one of your straps up for free. First PM I get gets a free strap!


EDIT - GONE!

I grabbed the Olive NATO. So, in turn, I offer this 22mm Orange Maratac Zulu with brushed steel hardware to the first person to PM.


----------



## ChiefJr

***CLAIMED***



GUTuna said:


> EDIT - GONE!
> 
> I grabbed the Olive NATO. So, in turn, I offer this 22mm Orange Maratac Zulu with brushed steel hardware to the first person to PM.


In keeping with the spirit the 1st person to PM gets

the 22mm blue and white Zulu on the right.


----------



## tincob

The black strap is claimed but if anyone wants the bracelet, let me know.
______________________________________________________________

Pay It Forward continued... I offer two options (22mm black pebble textured strap or 20mm Bagelsport bracelet) to the first person to PM


----------



## glassmandave

Sent you a PM re. the carbon fiber...


Jpstepancic said:


> I hope someone can help me out. I'm looking for a 24mm James Bond NATO ( black,red,olive) preferably with polished hardware. In exchange I can offer either a 20mm carbon fiber print (120/80) or 2 20mm natos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc

I have a Vollmer 20mm Milanese Mesh I'd like to trade for something as similar as possible but shorter.

This one only goes down to 152mm and I need to get down to around 135mm.


----------



## Richard-

Richard- said:


> All nato's are 22mm, the navy two piece is also 22mm
> 
> 
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> Looking for 22mm flat vent Seiko or similar type straps.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I have these to offer. Looking for 20mm or 22mm NATO/Zulu


----------



## glassmandave

How much do you want for them? I'm interested in the 18mm Vostok bracelet. Thanks


----------



## Ticonderoga

Was at Walmart yesterday and I saw this fishing tackle box. As I had seen some in this thread, I thought I'd share. It was $13.84 and did wonders at cleaning up my strap collection.


----------



## ThePandava

I have a 18mm perlon strap from cheapest nato strap that was purchased 2 weeks ago. It's new and unworn since I have no watches with 18mm lugs.

I am looking for anything 20 or 22mm.

Cheers,
Nath










Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic

93EXCivic said:


> View attachment 6044322
> 
> 
> From top to bottom
> 
> 18mm eBay mesh new
> 18mm CheapestNATOStraps grey perlon new
> 20mm JGrants button stud used
> 20mm CheapestNATOStraps blue perlon used (gone)
> 18mm CheapestNATOStraps pinkish perlon new
> 18mm JGrants button stud used
> 18mm Ofrei one piece nylon new
> 18mm International Watchmen brown leather for fixed lug watches used
> 
> I am looking for any of the follow 18mm perlon for Crown and Buckle or Watchobession, 16mm/18mm Rios1931 Sailor, 18mm Eulit Panama or 16mm leather strap. I might also consider 18mm NATOs depending on what you have.


Only mesh and IW strap left.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

glassmandave said:


> How much do you want for them? I'm interested in the 18mm Vostok bracelet. Thanks


I thought this is an exchange not a "for sale" thread. Is it OK to sell?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

It is. I was going to ignore it since it's isolated, and the suggestion didn't come from the "seller".


----------



## dave

dave said:


> View attachment 6103426
> I have the following to trade:
> 
> 16mm green lizard with gold tone hardware. Unpadded, -TRADED
> 
> 18mm unpadded leather strap. Reddish colored gator pattern. Silver toned clasp, unworn.
> 
> 20mm rubber double ridged with 316L stainless deployant. Cut to approx 7 inch wrist size. Worn about a week before deciding rubber is not my thing.
> 
> 20mm NATO in black nylon. Unbranded and unworn.
> 
> Looking to swap for 18mm light brown leather padded straps. Thx.
> 
> View attachment 6103418
> View attachment 6103418


Now also have a very thin light brown leather NATO, worn for about a day before I decided it is the wrong color for my needs:


----------



## jofro

Dave, what size is this?



dave said:


> Now also have a very thin light brown leather NATO, worn for about a day before I decided it is the wrong color for my needs:
> 
> View attachment 6352433


----------



## monza06

I have this one in the sales forum too but wouldn't mind trading it either, it's 22mm lugs and buckle, vintage look brown, brand new unworn, I got it recently from Steinhart but did not quite like the color in person, although it is a quality strap. So I'd wish to trade it for another leather 'vintage' looking strap, 22mm, of the same value , preferably new or like new, or just gently worn if it's pricier than the Steinhart, trade only in the US.


----------



## footie

24mm solid stainless bracelet, brand new in plastic.

Similar to Armida A1.

Open to trade for other 24mm or 22mm bracelet, mesh, or high quality leather or other. Let me know what you've got.


----------



## cirdec

Item 1:
Width: 22/22mm
Length: 270mm without buckle 
Condition: 10/10










Item 2:
Width: 20/20mm
Length: 230mm without buckle 
Condition: 9/10 
Important note: This is shorter than usual, suitable for small wrist.










Item 3:
Comes in 24/24mm & 22/22mm 
Length: 130/80mm 
Thickness 5mm 1 fix n 1 floating keeper 
Unique blue color. 
Condition: 9/10
Important notice: 2 additional holes punched. 










Item 4:
Brand new unworn
Width: 22/22mm 
Length: 270mm without buckle 
Condition: 10/10










Looking for isofranes, aged leather in 22mm or 24mm. Hit me up with what you have. I'm open to discussion


----------



## footie

sorry


----------



## Sixracer

Back to do some more trading! I have the following:

A 22mm PVD Steinhart deployment clasp. Brand new with plastic still on it. Fits the thickest band you can trow at it, 6mm+. This will cost you $28 from Steinhart.

A generic 22mm polished deployment clasp. This one will fit a 3mm thick strap.

A 24mm BLACK Zulu strap. Nice thick and sturdy material, heat sealed holes. 9/10 condition. 10.5"

A 22mm GREY NATO strap by MARATAC. Arguably the best you can get. 11 3/4" (8/10 condition, note small black mark on it to help me remember which hole to use)

Also a 22mm rubber strap but it has been sized so unless you have a wrist less

Still have the two 22mm striped NATOS as well(though might keep the red/black)

Also, recently came into a bunch of 22mm PVD NATO. If you are looking for one let me know.

~~ Looking for nice weathered leather in 22mm(maybe 24), a 24mm NATO/ZULU with brass/bronze hardware, a 20mm PVD deployment clasp, always willing to discuss 22mmNATO ~~


----------



## dave

dave said:


> Now also have a very thin light brown leather NATO, worn for about a day before I decided it is the wrong color for my needs:
> 
> View attachment 6352433


Leather NATO is 18mm


----------



## James_

Got a bonetto cinturini 22mm rubber strap for trade. Looking for a black 20mm rubber strap or a Hirsh black leather strap.


----------



## Jpstepancic

I have for trade 22mm red grained Zulu










It was worn just for this pic and that's about it.

I'm looking for some NATOs or rally straps for my tags.

For 20mm straps, I'm looking to match to:

My 300slr









My Siffert Autavia









And for 22mm, I'm looking to match to

My McQueen Monaco









And my Silverstone









I could probably just pick out some new ones but I want to get rid of what I don't need.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Shorter 22mm cut blue rubber strap with locking clasp. Total length when closed is 150mm.


----------



## ChiefJr

22mm Perlon.

Looking for 20 or 22mm trades


----------



## skriefal

I have the following two straps available for trade. I'm interested in similar quality "short" straps in 18mm, 20mm, or 22mm widths.

*Strap #1 (Martu) has been swapped. Strap # 2 (Meyhofer) is available. Please see below. Thanks!
*
 First is a very nice 22mm Brown Oiled Leather Watch Strap from Martu Leather. This was worn once. Although this is the shortest "stock" length offered by Martu, I found it to still be a bit too long for my wrists. The length is 110mm / 75mm, so it's slightly shorter than a regular-length strap from most makers. Should be good for most slightly-less-than-average to average sized wrists. Includes a brushed Pre-V style stainless steel buckle.















Second, for all of you small-wristed guys (like me!) I'm offering a very nice and *never worn *Meyhofer "Catania" dark-brown alligator grain leather strap. This is an 18mm strap with thickness varying from 6mm at the lug end to 3mm at the buckle. The strap length is "XS" with 98mm on the long side and 72mm for the short side. The photos below seem to show discolorations near the edge of the strap -- but that's just the camera's flash reflecting off the strap.


----------



## tincob

After a few recent swaps, I decided to put up the following:

18mm deployant clasp. It's labeled Cartier but it's not from that mfg.
TRADED - 18mm (183mm length) genuine crocodile leather thin leather strap. This was a vintage old stock purchase but I no longer own any 18mm lug watches.
GONE - 22mm carbon fiber style strap








TRADED - I also have this 22mm custom-made rally leather strap (185mm length). The buckle side has one more set of rally holes. Soft leather and the contrast stitching is dark blue. Wear as is or if you have a leather punch, it would be a quick fix.















I am looking for quality leather straps in 20mm or 22mm widths, nothing longer than 190mm length.

I'm also open to colorful nato/zulu straps in 22mm width.


----------



## goody2141

Your rally looks fine as is. The only one that will notice is you. If the problem is with the number of rally holes, then I have seen this happen quite often. The person probably didn't do the last set of holes on one strap due to getting close to the adjustment holes. Still not the first I've seen like this. If it's something else, then I missed it.


----------



## tincob

The hole mismatch was it. It did take me a day of wearing of wearing before I noticed something different about the strap and once I looked at it carefully, I picked it out.


----------



## DC guy

I have these for trade. All are new or barely used:

1. 24mm orange/black NATO w brushed steel hardware and extra stitch line that keeps the tucked end further away from the watch (Hadley Roma premium quality)

2. 22mm Bond NATO w polished steel hardware and a cloth like feel (generic Chinese import)

3. 20mm black leather band w Watchuseek logo on backside and on polished steel buckle

4. 18mm Short black lizard grain leather band tapering to 14mm at the gold buckle - for vintage watches (Stuller quality)

Interested in NATOs or Short (110x70) brown straps in 18mm, 20mm, or 22mm. Let me know what you got!


----------



## papa_mcb

Couple of straps up for trade mainly looking for rally, distressed leather and nato straps needs to be able to fit 8 inch wrist

First up is a 22mm Orient leather strap genuine leather great condition

Please click images for larger view



Next up is a 20mm chronissimo style strap genuine leather great condition - This one is gone


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> I have these for trade. All are new or barely used:
> 
> 1. 24mm orange/black NATO w brushed steel hardware and extra stitch line that keeps the tucked end further away from the watch (Hadley Roma premium quality)
> 
> 2. 22mm Bond NATO w polished steel hardware and a cloth like feel (generic Chinese import)
> 
> 3. 20mm black leather band w Watchuseek logo on backside and on polished steel buckle
> 
> 4. 18mm Short black lizard grain leather band tapering to 14mm at the gold buckle - for vintage watches (Stuller quality)
> 
> Interested in NATOs or Short (110x70) brown straps in 18mm, 20mm, or 22mm. Let me know what you got!
> 
> View attachment 6759938
> View attachment 6759946


I forgot, I also have an 18mm Bond NATO w gold hardware. [Update: GONE]

Also, if anyone happens to have the same orange/black stripe NATO as mine but in 22mm or 18mm, I'd be quite interested in it.


----------



## brandon\

UPDATE: Jubilee has been sold.

Looking for trades on these. I'm interested in 20mm or 22mm sporty leather - water resistant, rally, etc&#8230; But surprise me with anything!

20mm Seiko Jubilee - new, never worn or mounted, just a dry fitment. Comes with fat spring bars for a diver. I can include fat spring bars with regular tips from C&B if requested.



















22mm - Black/Black is NatoStrapCo. Grey/Black is unknown. And Grey/Brushed is C&B. All used in good condition - no rips, tears, fraying, stains, or odors.



















PM me!


----------



## Gazza74

I have these for sale, but I figure I'll also add them here for trade . I have 2 never worn 20mm Rios 1931 Ocean Shark Grain straps, a never worn 22mm blue/white NATO and a cheap 18mm lizard grain strap with a little use. I'm looking for new/newer 2 piece leather straps that will go with the Seiko Cocktail Time (20mm) and the Vratislavia Conceptum Chrono (20mm). Send me a PM if you would like to trade.

Thanks.

Please note that the light brown strap with blue stitching is not available.















Here are the watches I'm looking for straps for:


----------



## CMFord

Looks great!


----------



## p10der

I am looking for a bonetto 281 or 321 or even an isofrane all of the above in 22mm Ill throw in the other watches for free if its a good deal.

22mm Obris morgan worn once.
22mm Panatime pebble leather and extra buckle worn once second buckle is scuffed a bit.
smith and wesson magnum i'll throw it in free doesn't work but you watch aficionados might be able to figure out why. 
Free.Nice 17 jewel incabloc waltham with a nice spiedel band. keeps perfect time acrylic crystal is a little scratched.


----------



## BillBliss

Looking to trade for 22mm khaki nato or maybe 22mm rubber. No zulu.
From left to right
24mm Hirsch Modena
22mm grey Fossil
22mm yellow Fossil nato 
22mm blue Fossil nato 
22mm black leather Fossil nato
20mm Unknown nato
20mm blue Crown & Buckle premium


----------



## RotorRonin

Looking for:
1. Deep brown leather NATO 20mm (ie Cheapestnatostraps "Cognac")
2. Navy NATO 20mm

1. Hirsch Medici !!!GONE!!!
2. Bond NATO !!!GONE!!!
3. Army green NATO (16mm)
4. Seiko 5 (20mm)
5. Deployment clasp from a 22mm strap, I assume it's 20mm

Not pictured: Cheapeatnatostraps leather NATO "Sienna" (20mm)


----------



## tincob

I have two items to trade for colorful perlon/nato/zulu straps in 20mm or 22mm.

GONE - Vostok 35k2 Amphibian bezel purchased from Meranom and never used








Cartier style deployant clasp (18mm at the clasp)


----------



## agrberg

I've been waiting for NATO Strap Co to get the original Le Mans (or Gulf) [cause I'm a noob and can't post links or images: natostrapsco.com/products/the-le-mans-nato-strap-w-polished-hardware-stitched-20mm] back in but no idea when that is going to happen. Does anyone have one 20mm polished hardware preferred that they'd be interested in selling?


----------



## DC guy

[UPDATE: Gold H/W NATO has been traded. Maratac still available.]

Here's a pic of that gold hardware Bond NATO as well as a Maratac grey/black stripe NATO. Both are 18mm but as you can see, the Maratac is longer. I didn't measure it but I read Maratac makes them almost 300mm in length. I always have way too much tail when I wear it, but my wrist is 6".















Would like to trade one of these for a 270-275mm gray/black stripe NATO or anything else that would look cool on my blue Scuba Dude. Maybe military olive?


----------



## tincob

Updated


----------



## scottlg

I have 2 20mm straps to trade.
From left to right.
1. Genuine leather, olive color with white stitches-Gone
2. Generic Rubber
3. Generic canvas/nylon









I'm looking for a 20mm strap for my Aevig Corvid. Not interested in a Nato. Let me know what you have available. The watch has a matte black finish, I'd like something casual/sporty to match it. If you have a 23-24 strap for a stainless steel Citizen CB0020-50E I'd be willing to trade also.


----------



## Floydboy

I have a sales post which I linked below but I will post these here for trade as well. The bracelet I would send to anybody in the US as a freebie if they can use it. The strapcode canvas camo strap has been worn for a day. The 2 piece zulu maybe 2 days. Both are in great shape. Both 22mm. Would be most interested in a 23mm rubber strap for my luminox but also would look at 20-22-24mm natos and zulus. Would like to keep trades to US to avoid shipping headaches. Thanks.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-...o-canvas-also-added-2-piece-zulu-2951154.html

*EDIT: LOOKS LIKE THE CANVAS HAS SOLD. THE 2 PIECE GRAY ZULU IS STILL AVAILABLE. THE BRACELET HAS ALSO BEEN CLAIMED.*


----------



## lgs2

I just stumbled upon this thread and I think it is awesome. I will be posting in the future.


----------



## N.Caffrey

goody2141 said:


> 20mm strap that I punched rally holes in.
> Interested in 18-22mm straps.
> No natos unless khaki and 20mm
> Will consider perlon
> Prefer leather straps
> 
> Will also sell


What did you use to punch the rally holes?


----------



## Ticonderoga

N.Caffrey said:


> What did you use to punch the rally holes?


*Beltopro® Belt Hole Puncher, Round Holes, $13.57*


----------



## Jax

I have a 22mm red and black NATO hat I haven't been able to sell. It's just gathering dust in my drawer so if you're interested let me know and maybe we can trade. 

FS: Red and black NATO strap with PVD hardware, 22mm
EDIT: this strap is now gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpod31

I have a black Re-Ply Nylon Strap 20mm from Momentum that I would like to trade for a 20mm rubber strap. Let me know what you have!


----------



## idvsego

I have found that I don't wear my natos as much as I used to so any in the photo are up for trade offers. I am looking for 20 or 22mm perlon, leather, or jubikee/president style bracelets. Really any bracelet but the standard fair that come on seiko 5.










Top row is 22mm, bottom 2 are 20mm. The only non-nato I might trade is that one silicone flopped across the empty slots. 22mm on that one.maybe the green and blue perlons. They are 20 as well.


----------



## tincob

Looking for a 22mm nato or perlon strap. The zulu strap is too thick for my watch.

22mm blue/white zulu strap and I'll throw in for free a bracelet that I received from a forum member.


----------



## nitroproof

Have two 18mm Zulu straps:

Hadley-Roma camo pattern Zulu (the strap thin like a NATO w/ brushed Zulu style rings, gently worn looks new)

No-Name Blue 2 piece Zulu-esque strap (new)

*Looking for bright color (solid or stripped) 22mm Zulu (will consider NATO)

*


----------



## James_

Will trade for other 20mm straps or strap. Preferably rubber but open to other offers and a straight sale.

20mm Orange Bonetto Cinturini. Was 22mm but I cut it down. Smells like vanilla. Brushed Zulu Diver buckle.

20mm black with white stitch Geckota leather. Cream backside. Brushed buckle. I've had this one on my Precista for a while so it has a bend in the strap and one of the holes has a slight stretch. It was quite stiff but it had softened as I wore it.

20mm grey leather Geckota with orange stitch and orange back. Brushed buckle. Didn't wear this one much so still a bit stiff.

20mm blue timefactors nato. Very soft and supple. Blasted hardware.


----------



## jdelcue

DELETED. See below.


----------



## Jax

I have some NATOs I'm willing to trade. Only interested in 20mm.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

I'm hunting down a couple straps, so I'm willing to put some of mine up for trade.

Looking for:

*18 or 20mm Green/Khaki NATO:







* 18 or 20mm White Red NATO:
View attachment 7476506


* or show me something dark, simple but unique in 18/20mm (nylons or leathers)!

I have these available in exchange:

* 18mm Red White Navy NATO (worn ~3 times; great condition): 







* 18mm Olive Green NATO (worn ~3 times; great condition): 







* 20mm Black/Grey Bond 5-ring Zulu *GONE!*







* 20mm Black/Green/Red Bond 5-ring Zulu *GONE!*







* 22mm Black 5-ring Zulu (used, cut down to 10.75") *GONE!*
* 22mm Khaki 5-ring Zulu (used, cut down to 10.75") *GONE!*
* 22mm Oxblood Leather NATO (used, cut down to 9.5") *GONE!*
* 20mm Navy NATO (used, cut square to 9.25" since pictured)
* 20mm Black Nubuck Leather NATO (used, cut down to 9.5")

View attachment 7476354


----------



## idvsego

Will consider any leather or bracelet from 18mm-22mm. Willing to do multistrap deals for the right stuff. I have a few 22mm natos as well.

all 20mms, half are unworn and the rest are lightly worn...








These 3 are 22mm, lightly worn...


----------



## Racer-X

20mm Marathon rubber. Like new with vanilla scent, signed second keeper and spring bars. Looking for Christopher Ward rubber or leather or any 20 - 22mm leather.


----------



## gregington

*FREE Hadley Roma Black genuine lizard strap, 20mm, long length.*

EDIT: Gone!

I got this black Haley Roma genuine lizard strap for cheap and it's not agreeing with me. It is 20mm, tapering to 16mm at the buckle. I'll include the original gold buckle and a cheap silver buckle I got for cheap from China (advertised as stainless steel, but I make no guarantees). It is quite long; I have to use the smallest hole on my 7.25 inch wrist. I did manage to slightly damage the strap near the spring bar when I was removing it today, as you can see from the photo. I have worn this strap three times, probably for a total of about 16 hours.

I ship it for free to anyone in Australia.

I will also ship for free to the USA as long as the receiver is willing to wait. I'm in the US for a very short trip from April 23 to 26 and I'll post it while I'm there.


----------



## Floydboy

*STRAP HAS BEEN SOLD.* I have this one listed in the sales section but would also trade it for a pretty nice 20mm brown leather preferably longer length, or a quality rubber 20mm. Would prefer just US deals to save shipping times.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/panatime-genuine-crocodile-strap-22mm-3099170.html


----------



## jdelcue

Offloading the 20mm rubber that came on the Seiko SKX023 I received this week. Brand new.















Looking to trade for a NATO with matching hardware: 18 or 20mm Black/*Dark* Grey Bond with a fine weave, 20mm Tan Leather, 20mm Oxblood Leather.. maybe something else if it catches the eye..





















If the exchange valuations are way off, I'll gladly make up the difference. Thanks.


----------



## M111

I'd like to trade this 20mm Cordura strap for something similar in 22mm. (Rolex not included, Ha, Ha!)


----------



## PiperTim

Does anyone happen to have one of the original folded-link bracelets that came with either an Orient Union or Orient Chicane? I know these are pretty cheap bracelets, but I've been looking for both without success. I have various spare straps that might be of interest. I'll try to get around to posting some soon.


----------



## jetcash

Ticonderoga said:


> *Beltopro® Belt Hole Puncher, Round Holes, $13.57*
> 
> View attachment 7326522


The most used tool in my house!


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

I have two rubber straps that came with a recent trade. I can't wear them because I am allergic. But I would happily trade for a cordura or nato.

I don't know much about either of them, except they are 24mm and seem pretty solid.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

I'd like to trade this grey 20mm strap with blue stitching for a different strap. Preferably something on the short side. I also posted some information about it here: FS: Grey watch strap with blue stitching. MEYHOFER Fribourg suede-like water buffalo.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3101970



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiperTim

***UPDATE: All three traded***

Here are a few straps I have available for trade. A lightly used 18mm tan leather Spiedel, an unworn 22mm red leather strap, and an unworn 22mm black orange-stitch Maratac composite strap. Sorry for the not-so-great photo. I'm sure I have other straps available for trade, and will get around to posting them soon.

Looking for brown leather straps or possibly some low-key (not bright colors) 20mm NATOs. Also, see my prior post in which I'm looking for an Orient Union bracelet.


----------



## jdelcue

Got two straps available: 22mm olive green & khaki Bond and 20mm black rubber (Q&Q). Both are like new.









Willing to trade both for any of the following:
* good quality (like ToxicNATO) 20mm Black nylon w/ brushed stainless hardware
* good quality 20mm tan leather minimalist one piece w/ brushed stainless hardware

Thanks!


----------



## AngusM

**All Traded**

1. 20mm black rubber, unworn and fresh off a Momentum Atlas (still has the vanilla smell, branded "St. Moritz" underneath and softer and more pliable than any Bonetto Cinturini I've had)

















2. 20mm Hirsch Highland in brown (worn only a couple times)

























3. 20mm black nylon/velcro (in great shape and appears to be of good quality, but was included with a second-hand watch purchase so its origins are a mystery)









Looking for 20mm durable fabric (nylon/cotton/etc.) straps from reputable makers and only interested in stainless hardware (no gold or PVD, but doesn't matter if polished/matte/brushed).


----------



## biggish_burrito

Would anyone happen to have a spare set of 22mm springbars that have the 1.1mm end? I also am looking for 1 link for the Monster bracelet.

Please let me know, I have 20mm natos and a set of quick release spring bars to trade. IIRC, the quick bars are 20mm.

Thank you


----------



## Deegan42

Here are my extra straps. I am looking for anything with orange or PayPal. I am in the US.

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## theaustinbuddha

Deegan42 said:


> Here are my extra straps. I am looking for anything with orange or PayPal. I am in the US.
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Interested in this?









High Quality Dive Watch Band for Seiko Z22, Orange 22mm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00743P77C/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_api_7PztxbN8592M3

I'm interested in your 22mm green NATO and the 22mm gray 2 piece Zulu...

Thanks...


----------



## RotorRonin

1. 18mm nato strap, brand new/unworn
2. 20mm Hadley Roma oil tanned leather; removed keepers to accommodate a clasp
3. 20mm Twin-padded black leather strap, worn only once
4. 20mm Seiko 5 bracelet, unworn, still has protective plastic on it
5. 20mm clasp
6. 18mm clasp










Looking for:
-20mm black Timex 2-ring nato from a weekender
-18mm and/or 20mm Hirsch merino, brown
-18mm Hirsch calfskin, brow 
-18mm deep brown leather Nato
-20mm brown leather strap
-20mm high quality black Nato
-any Hirsh in 18/20mm in brown or black

Let me know what you got, or feel free to make me an offer on any of the above. Can add cash if the deal is lopsided.


----------



## Chrono Trigger

I have a few 20mm Natos and Zulus, would anyone happen to have an OEM Mako bracelet?

Thanks


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Anyone for these two 24mm beauties?

I'll trade For whatever. I have a 24mm, 20mm and 16mm watch that all need bands.

I can't wear rubber and will exchange these for pretty much anything that isn't black or rubber.

They are both quality. The blue one the natural rubber factory band that came with my Zixen. The other is a black silicone band that has never been worn.

Make an offer. I'll probably take it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngusM

Looking for 20mm brown leather (gator would be ideal), offering any/all of these:

20mm gray/black Bond NATO (brushed hardware, substantial material, appears unworn)

20mm blue Clockwork Synergy NATO (polished hardware, worn a couple times but looks great)

**GONE** 18mm olive/red/black Bond RAF (polished hardware, thin material, appears unworn)

20mm leather Zulu (brushed hardware, good leather, just converted from NATO and have been wearing for last couple days)


----------



## AngusM

**GONE**





















AngusM said:


> Looking for 20mm brown leather (gator with contrast stitch would be ideal), offering any/all of these:
> 
> 20mm gray/black Bond NATO (brushed hardware, substantial material, appears unworn)
> 
> 20mm blue Clockwork Synergy NATO (polished hardware, worn a couple times but looks great)
> 
> 18mm olive/red/black Bond RAF (polished hardware, thin material, appears unworn)
> 
> 20mm leather NATO (brushed hardware, good leather, mounted on watch but appears unworn)


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Bradjhomes said:


> Ok, I have these to offer. Sizes from left to right.
> 
> 18mm red notched leather -----------GONE
> 18mm black blue rubber
> 20mm short tropic
> 20mm green nato
> 22mm black nylon ----------GONE
> 24mm brown leather
> 
> I'm not looking for anything directly in return, and already gave a few away in the last thread.
> 
> Just hoping that when something that catches my eye comes up I might be able to gratefully take it without having to directly trade.


I know this was many moons ago, but is that blue/black 20mm still available? I want to try something new with my HMT White Pilot LE.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Brey17 said:


> I know this was many moons ago, but is that blue/black 20mm still available? I want to try something new with my HMT White Pilot LE.





Bradjhomes said:


> Ok, I have these to offer. Sizes from left to right.
> 
> 18mm red notched leather -----------GONE
> 18mm black blue rubber
> 20mm short tropic
> 20mm green nato
> 22mm black nylon ----------GONE
> 24mm brown leather
> 
> I'm not looking for anything directly in return, and already gave a few away in the last thread.
> 
> Just hoping that when something that catches my eye comes up I might be able to gratefully take it without having to directly trade.


2014 LOL

While we're at it, Brad, is that 24mm still up for grabs?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Brey17 said:


> I know this was many moons ago, but is that blue/black 20mm still available? I want to try something new with my HMT White Pilot LE.


Sorry, no


----------



## Bradjhomes

Ticonderoga said:


> 2014 LOL
> 
> While we're at it, Brad, is that 24mm still up for grabs?


And that's a no too


----------



## Brey17

Ticonderoga said:


> 2014 LOL
> 
> While we're at it, Brad, is that 24mm still up for grabs?


This genuinely made me grin. Were you making fun of me, or was it worth a shot? Either way I am laughing pretty good about this.


----------



## theaustinbuddha

My grandpa always said, "don't ask, don't get". 

It's also just as important 'how' and 'when' you ask, as 'who' you ask.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Brey17 said:


> I know this was many moons ago, but is that blue/black 20mm still available? I want to try something new with my HMT White Pilot LE.





Brey17 said:


> This genuinely made me grin. Were you making fun of me, or was it worth a shot? Either way I am laughing pretty good about this.


both! :-d

While we're at it, anyone have a nice 24mm strap like Brad's?

The titanium Citizen AT4010 has 24mm - what an odd size - it has brown leather and a titanium bracelet but I wouldn't mind picking up a "weekend at dinner" "nice" strap.


----------



## M111

Does anyone have anything in 28mm? I have some nice 24mm leather straps I could offer for a trade.


----------



## jdelcue

* 18mm regular length black genuine leather with gold buckle, new

* 22mm army & olive green Bond NATO with polished ss hardware, new (also 20mm available, lightly used)

* 20mm black rubber with black/yellow buckle, new

(not pictured)

* 20mm red white blue stripe "French" NATO with polished ss hardware, lightly used

* 20mm black nubuck leather NATO with polished ss hardware, used (cut down to fit 6.5" wrist, rounded end)

* 20mm navy blue NATO with polished ss hardware, used (cut down to fit 6.5" wrist, squared end)

I'm looking for 18mm NATOs and two-piece short length brown leathers with gold hardware (or make an offer) 

Thanks.

EDIT: You can see the "not pictured" NATOs at the bottom of this image.










Sent from my E5823


----------



## Ticonderoga

M111 said:


> Does anyone have anything in 28mm? I have some nice 24mm leather straps I could offer for a trade.


Please put up your 24mm photos, maybe something can be done...


----------



## ZIPPER79

Howdy,
Is #2 in 22mm still available? Price?
Thanks,

LEE




Deegan42 said:


> Here are my extra straps. I am looking for anything with orange or PayPal. I am in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deegan42

ZIPPER79 said:


> Howdy,
> Is #2 in 22mm still available? Price?
> Thanks,
> 
> LEE


Hi Lee. All the straps are available except the alligator. I will part with them for 6.50 shipped inside the US. 3 bucks a piece more for any additional straps on top of the first one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeCat2112

Here is a 22mm perlon from Clockwork Synergy that was fit tested, then folded and put into the drawer. Looking to trade for a 20mm NATO with polished hardware in similar condition. Thanks!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wookieman

Here are some things that I have no use for, but seem too good to throw away. Listed bottom to top..

1. 2 “Keepers” 18mm. The finish is less shiny than brushed. I would say they are matte silver. Never worn. I lost the buckle half of the band, cut them off, and kept them for some reason.
2. 20mm buckle off a Timex Expedition watch. Brushed stainless. Good condition.
3. 18mm brushed stainless steel buckle. Good condition.
4. 22mm brushed stainless buckle. Good condition
5. 22mm Fossil “oyster” style bracelet. Folded stainless steel. Use but not abused. One of the endlinks has a noticeable scratch on the polished center section. Includes 2 extra links. (It will NOT fit the Fossil watch describe below)
6. GONE-18mm Nato strap. Brown, tan, dark green, and red strip. Shiny silver hardware. Worn a few times, but still looks new. It didn’t look good with the watch I got it for. It was inexpensive, but it is reasonable quality with sealed ends and no fraying.
7. 22mm Fossil FS-4535 watch bundle with black and brown strap. This watch is 44mm. It has been worn there are dings on the case and a scratch on the crystal. The subdials show day, date, and 24 hour time. This is an attractive watch, but my tastes have gone toward smaller watches and I don’t see it making it back into the rotation.
Black croc print strap. Gold hardware. Worn, but with some life left in it. The underside is noticeably discolored and there is a crease on the next to smallest hole.
Cheap brown strap from China. The back says genuine leather, but it looks feels and smells like pleather. The deployant clasp is equally cheap. Worn one time. It is pliable and reasonably attractive I just decided I didn’t want Fossil watch anymore and have no use for the strap.
8. Spring bars any size (not pictured). I bought a package off Amazon that had several spring bars in about every size, even odd mm. They are somewhat thin, but useable. The whole box isn’t up for grabs (unless you want to trade something really good), but I will throw a couple in with the other items to sweeten the deal.
*Sorry if the pic is confusing I didn’t think to bundle the watch and 2 straps until after the pic was taken.


What I want. Please nothing too stiff. I can’t stand stiff leather straps, but anything of reasonable quality will be considered:
1. 18mm brown leather strap with red stitching. Silver hardware preferred.
2. 18mm brushed silver deployant clasp.
3. 18mm brown leather NATO. Silver hardware.
4. 18mm navy and red NATO. Silver hardware.
5. 18mm brown leather croc grain strap. Silver hardware preferred.

I’m willing to combine things or break the bundle to make deals happen. Most of this stuff was cheap to begin with so I really don't need direct trades. Thanks for looking.


----------



## GhostSeven

Edit: Sorry 18mm green Zulu has gone, workmate pinched it!  Perlon's still available for anyone.

First time I have posted in the strap exchange so apologies if I cock something up!

Tried Perlon straps for the first time and, meh it was not for me, so have a couple that need a good home, the red one has been used once and the green one is unused. [strike]I also have a green Zulu strap that I never use and may as well go to someone who would use it, it has had very light use. [/strike]

[strike]Green Zulu is 18mm,[/strike] Perlon are both 22mm.

What am I after errrrm, I am not sure I have a lot of watches with 18mm but I also have a lot of 18mm straps, I have a few watches on 22mm and a few on 20mm with less strap options. Anything but Perlon I suppose. I don't have any rubber straps and do have some divers watches so maybe something like that. Obviously I am sure rubber straps are more expensive than the ones I am putting up so who knows 

Oh I am a UK person if that makes any difference if people don't want to ship to the UK. I am happy to ship wherever


----------



## MP83

Brand new 20mm generic oyster bracelet, tapers to 18mm, has curved end links and screws. Looking for anything 20mm.









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## glazer1972

*Re: The Affordables Forum Strap Exchange! Part 2 TRADED*

Crown and Buckle Watch Strap black buffalo grain with light brown stitch (I think this is the Benton model, but not 100% sure). 22mm Width. 80/115mm Length. Pre-V Buckle.

I bought this on the forums and it's too short for me. I love the strap just need something longer. Around 210 or longer. TRADED


----------



## spuds288

Was looking for a nice 20mm leather NATO or Milanese bracelet. Also would consider a 20mm Rubber Strap. 

GONE Have a 22mm Brown Toshi Leather with blasted pre-v buckle. In really good condition, though I've had it a few years. Just don't have anything 22mm to wear it with. It's a great color with an off white stitch. GONE 

I also have a 20mm Ague Trading NATO - Mihermano - that I haven't been wearing. Not sure if anyone's interested in a trade!


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I don't really have much to trade. Perhaps a bracelet or two.
What I plan to do: Black Silicon Rubber strap for my Invicta 8926.
Something blue 18mm for my Blue Paratrooper. 
I absolutely freaking LOVE the Deep Blue rubber on my Orient. 
I just find bracelet wearing not for me.
I'm willing to send USPS Money Order for what I need.

I'm not at home so I know not the lug size on the 8926.
Nor do I know what I might have to trade.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Darn double post.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Humph. Only 20mm I have is a Bond Nato. It currently lives on my Citizen Eco Drive. 
I tried the Invicta with bracelet on this morning. Just can't wear bracelet. 
So need a Silicon Rubber 20mm (black) and something 18mm blue.


----------



## Jpstepancic

I'm looking for a 22mm tan/brown strap with blue stitching. Would love a rally strap of a strap that I can add holes to. This is really important to me as I need it for my wedding.

i have 2 24mm Magrette straps, one blue and one brown. Hopefully someone can help me out.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Oh boy. Now I have a 16mm lug width Waltham quartz watch to try
and put pants on. The pins are hooded. And one is in there pretty tight.


----------



## skorpyo

subscribed


----------



## skorpyo

Man I love that watch. That strap was perfect for it, why did you trade?


----------



## BRad704

3, 4, 5 GONE.

5 straps/bands for sale or trade. I'll be cross posting these in the Strap sales section today also...

These are all used straps, but in good condition. I have a 7" wrist, so the leather has been worn a few times (literally) on the smallest 2 holes each.

1 - 22mm - generic folded link bracelet. Brushed finish with thin polished strips. Straight end links. 
2 - 22mm - generic folded link bracelet. Brushed center with polished side sections. Straight end links.

TRADED 3 - 20mm - Maratac Black and Yellow stitched rubber-ish band. Originally was too tight for my 20mm Scurfa so I trimmed the lug ends to fit 20mm exactly. I have a 7" wrist and this is way too long for me. Very nice strap, I just have no actual use for it.

SOLD 4 - 22mm - Crown&Buckle tan leather. Very nice padded strap.

SOLD 5 - 22mm - Steinhart Dark brown leather with tan stitching. Very nice padded strap. This is the one of the bunch that I hate to part with, but it doesn't match well with any of the 22mm watches I have.

Looking for.... 20mm and/or 22mm Perlon, Nato, RAF. 
Honestly, I'd trade 1-for-1 on #1, 2 or 3. The leather is nicer and I'd prefer 2-for-1 on #4 or #5.

Let me know if you are interested and I'll try to keep updated on anything that ends up sold or traded.
Thanks guys!

Now for the pics, cause we all want pics. Amiright?


----------



## Jax

I've got a brown horween "choice cuts" strap that I'm willing to trade if anybody wants to make me an offer. It's 20mm at the lugs and cut a bit shorter than average. It fits my 6.76" wrist well.


----------



## AngusM

Looking for a 20mm black leather, and have the following to offer in trade:

Top: 20mm Seiko brown gator print, aftermarket brushed buckle

Bottom: 22mm Crown & Buckle HD Bond Zulu with brushed hardware (may have been converted from NATO)

Not pictured: 22mm black 2-piece nylon from Seiko SNDA57 with aftermarket vintage-style brushed buckle


----------



## AngusM

AngusM said:


> Looking for a 20mm black leather, and have the following to offer in trade:
> 
> Top: 20mm Seiko brown gator print, aftermarket brushed buckle
> 
> Bottom: 22mm Crown & Buckle HD Bond Zulu with brushed hardware (may have been converted from NATO)
> 
> Not pictured: 22mm black 2-piece nylon from Seiko SNDA57 with aftermarket vintage-style brushed buckle


Pics of the Seiko nylon with upgraded buckle:



















Note that I've been forcing the wider tang of the new buckle through the holes. Hasn't been difficult to get on, but has put a little extra wear on the strap. Was worth it to me, though, because the original buckle was garbage.


----------



## Jax

Jax said:


> I've got a brown horween "choice cuts" strap that I'm willing to trade if anybody wants to make me an offer. It's 20mm at the lugs and cut a bit shorter than average. It fits my 6.76" wrist well.


Still looking to move this one. Any takers?


----------



## JimWharton

Jax said:


> I have a 26mm blue and black Zulu strap from Panatime and I don't have a watch big enough to wear with t anymore. Anyone want it?


I don't suppose this strap has just been sitting around for two years without any takers...


----------



## Verdict

I've got 2 very lightly used straps that I don't wear anymore, let me know if you're interested.

1.) Hadley-Roma 20mm Heavy Oil-tanned Strap EXTRA LONG in Chestnut

2.) Dassari 21mm Tan Double stitch croc-grain in Tan regular length


----------



## hairythomas

Hello all.

First time posting on this thread so hope I am doing it right!

I have a 22mm straight end super oyster bracelet for trade. I bought it used for a specific watch and, although it is in good condition, it just didn't look like I wanted it to once it was on. It fits my 6.75 inch wrist but also comes with the spare links.

I am looking to trade for a 22mm dark brown or tan leather strap.
















This has now gone. Love this trading, can't believe I haven't done it sooner.


----------



## ShaggyDog

hairythomas said:


> Hello all.
> 
> First time posting on this thread so hope I am doing it right!
> 
> I have a 22mm straight end super oyster bracelet for trade. I bought it used for a specific watch and, although it is in good condition, it just didn't look like I wanted it to once it was on. It fits my 6.75 inch wrist but also comes with the spare links.
> 
> I am looking to trade for a 22mm dark brown or tan leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 9758138
> 
> View attachment 9758146
> 
> 
> This has now gone. Love this trading, can't believe I haven't done it sooner.


Your bracelet is enjoying its new home, it looks like it was made for this watch, thank you.


----------



## hairythomas

ShaggyDog said:


> Your bracelet is enjoying its new home, it looks like it was made for this watch, thank you.


And yours has found a happy home on my radio room...










My first trade and you made it really,easy, thanks again ShaggyDog an excellent transaction.


----------



## Jpstepancic

I have 2 Natos I'm looking to trade

1. 20mm orange, white, grey with polished hardware from cheapestnatostraps.com








2. 22mm navy,white,navy thick zulu with brushed hardware (not sure where its from)








Looking to trade for
22mm orange or black nato with brushed hardware
24mm black or black striped polished hardware


----------



## AngusM

Bumping these and and now looking for *any 20mm or 22mm NATOs* (not a fan of Zulu hardware).

Top: 20mm Seiko brown gator print, aftermarket brushed buckle

Bottom: 22mm Crown & Buckle HD Bond Zulu with brushed hardware (may have been converted from NATO)

Lower pics: 22mm black 2-piece nylon from Seiko SNDA57 with aftermarket vintage-style brushed buckle (wider tang of buckle caused some extra wear on the holes, as shown below and noted in earlier post).


----------



## Rodeojones

MP83 said:


> Brand new 20mm generic oyster bracelet, tapers to 18mm, has curved end links and screws. Looking for anything 20mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


It's been a while since this was posted, but any chance it's still available? I can PM you what I have available in 20mm if you're interested.


----------



## Zundfolge

Ok, I've got a bunch of straps that need a new home. I'm interested in 2 piece straps. No NATOs or Zulus. Also looking for brass or bronze buckles, and a 20mm Bond NATO (ok, except for that one).

Hadley Roma 14mm polished deployant. Fitted once. Wasn't want I was looking for. Went back in the bag. 









L-R: 16mm 1950's NOS canvas w/ Bakelite and brass hardware, 16mm NOS vintage German Bund (never worn); 20mm RIOS padded British Tan leather on brushed deployant (lighter in person); green 18mm Perlon (TRADED), brown 18mm person (TRADED). 









20mm Piedmont Red vinyl Zulus, carefully trimmed, great condition. Super cool, but too fat on my tiny wrists.









L-R: 20mm black lizard grain (well used), 24mm black C&B Madison, 20mm dark brown crackle finish leather (one keeper), 22mm purple canvas from TimeFactors (super cool, but never found the right watch)









L-R: 22mm J.Grants natural veg-dyed leather subjected to advanced aging techniques at Time Bum Labs http://www.thetimebum.com/2014/08/how-to-age-natural-vegetable-tanned.html; 22mm FFF oxblood Horween (never worn), and 22mm FFF dark brown Horween. I have brass and stainless for both. 









L-R: 22mm tan C&B bronze one-pc Zulu, 20mm Victor & Wells Bond Zulu (used only for photo shoots)


----------



## JimWharton

I have a black resin strap. 18mm. Very new, hardly worn (maybe 2-3 times). Perfect strap for a Vostok Zissou. Looking for 18mm NATO or Zulu. Olive/army green preferred, but also sky blue or other not-garish stipe combo. No chelsea or bond or black, already have one of each. Also interested in 26mm NATO (no Zulu) with brushed hardware in black or especially neon blue/black combo.


----------



## tincob

I have these zulu straps (from left to right):







Strap #1: Maroon (looks like brick red) 22mm Maratac Zulu strap with brushed hardware, never worn
Strap #2: Olive Green 22mm Maratac Zulu strap with brushed hardware, never worn
Strap #3: Bond 20mm Zulu strap with brushed hardware (mfg unknown)

I am looking for a 20mm straight end bracelet.
I am also willing to trade for 20mm or 22mm perlon straps of equivalent quality to the Maratacs (they are stamped with the Maratac name and cost $17 each).
No more NATO's or Zulu's for me.


----------



## Rex915

Evening gentlemen,

I am in search of:

22mm black leather 2 piece strap. 
And
20mm black leather 2 piece strap

For trade:

a unique little citizen watch. See thru double glass. The back glass has some black mark on it about the 6 o clock position. Not very noticeable when being worn as seen in the pics.

Specs: 42 mm in diameter 
Lugs: 22mm
Knurled crown for grip not screw down
Quartz movement with new battery
Comes on 22mm 2 piece maratac nylon. (Would probably look better on leather)


----------



## brandon\

22mm Vetoo straps from Amazon. Like new. I tried one of them on once.



















I'm not looking for anything in specific. Just let me know what you have. I'd prefer to trade all of these in one shot.


----------



## jdelcue

TOP L-R:
* 20mm Seiko brown gator (SARB017 OEM; brand new)
* 22mm tan leather vintage pilot style (just in on trade) - GONE
* 20mm two-piece sand NATO (just in on trade)
* 20mm khaki vintage stitch leather w/ black zulu hardware (just in on trade) - GONE

BOTTOM T-B:
* 20mm Olive Army Green Bond NATO (used ocassionally)
* 18mm Black/Red Bond SS NATO (used very rarely)
* 18mm Green/Red/Black Bond Gold NATO (used very rarely)

** _Looking for non-nylon two-piece waterproof straps for my Alpinist, a 20mm SS or Gold Seiko buckle, whatever else might be cool_ **


----------



## valuewatchguy

I am looking for 20mm 2-piece leather and rubber straps to exchange for the items below.

Thanks,

Valuewatchguy

I have a 22MM Zuludiver Nato that is unworn and in like new condition









I have a 24mm Bonetto Cinturini Model 285, that was only used a few times and then I didn't have a 24mm watch anymore









Finally I have a 22mm Leather Flieger style strap that is unworn and in Like New Condition


----------



## PowerChucker

Edit: TRADED!
I have a beautiful 20mm Swiss made BIWI Caoutchouc Rubber strap for trade. 
Here is the link to its web store. It's a $65 strap 
http://www.chronoworld.com/watch-st...i-caoutchouc-rubber-model-isis-18mm-20mm.html
I'm looking for a nice 22mm Seiko Jubilee or Oyster bracelet for my SKX009.

Let's make a trade!!!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex915

Still looking for a 22mm black leather strap (pilot style)

Have all these straps for trade and willing to trade all of them for one leather strap.

20-18mm brown padded leather strap
19-18mm black padded leather strap
20mm grey maratac NATO 
22mm red and black reversible NATO
20mm black with white stitching ZELOS leather strap. (22mm strap notched to 20MN)


----------



## ayem-bee

Has anyone bought a green Seiko SNK805 recently...and want to swap their green strap for a black strap from the 809? My watch is brand new and the strap is unworn (just received it today).

The beige (803) is a possibility, but I'd really prefer the green.

Thanks!









Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillBliss

Looking to trade some of the below. Looking for canvas or leather, croc grain... in 20mm. No NATO or Zulu please. Thanks for looking.


1. Meranom silicone, black 22mm. Caution advertised as 22 but measures just over 21mm with my caliber
2. Marathon, rubber, black, 22mm
3. Bonetto Cinturini, rubber, black 22mm.
4. Hirsch Modena, leather, black with white stitching, 22mm. Measures 120mm, 80mm
5. Fossil, leather, grey 22mm
6. Gunny Strap, leather, brown, 20mm, measures 125mm by 75mm.
7. Fossil, leather, black NATO, 22mm
8. 22mm MiLTAT Military Green Washed Canvas Watch Band with Green Wax Stitching, Brushed Dome Deployant Clasp,Leather Bending Length: AB: Max.130mm; Min.115m. Just purchased this in the wrong size. Depends on size of watch, I have it on Vostok and it fits my 6.75 wrist snugly on the largest size. Suggest for bigger watch or smaller list. See strapcode for sizing. Pictured watch also up for trade!

%5BURL=http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/mavezina/media/C019FB13-D2AC-4316-8BC9-4EC1A16248E2.jpg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb324/mavezina/C019FB13-D2AC-4316-8BC9-4EC1A16248E2.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


----------



## BillBliss

Can't get the pics to work, appreciate any direction. Tried workaround but no luck.


----------



## brandon\

BillBliss said:


> Looking to trade some of the below. Looking for canvas or leather, croc grain... in 20mm. No NATO or Zulu please. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 1. Meranom silicone, black 22mm. Caution advertised as 22 but measures just over 21mm with my caliber
> 2. Marathon, rubber, black, 22mm
> 3. Bonetto Cinturini, rubber, black 22mm.
> 4. Hirsch Modena, leather, black with white stitching, 22mm. Measures 120mm, 80mm
> 5. Fossil, leather, grey 22mm
> 6. Gunny Strap, leather, brown, 20mm, measures 125mm by 75mm.
> 7. Fossil, leather, black NATO, 22mm
> 8. 22mm MiLTAT Military Green Washed Canvas Watch Band with Green Wax Stitching, Brushed Dome Deployant Clasp,Leather Bending Length: AB: Max.130mm; Min.115m. Just purchased this in the wrong size. Depends on size of watch, I have it on Vostok and it fits my 6.75 wrist snugly on the largest size. Suggest for bigger watch or smaller list. See strapcode for sizing. Pictured watch also up for trade!
> 
> %5BURL=http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/mavezina/media/C019FB13-D2AC-4316-8BC9-4EC1A16248E2.jpg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb324/mavezina/C019FB13-D2AC-4316-8BC9-4EC1A16248E2.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D




More pics in the album.

http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/mavezina/media/C019FB13-D2AC-4316-8BC9-4EC1A16248E2.jpg.html


----------



## tincob

tincob said:


> I have these zulu straps (from left to right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strap #1: Maroon (looks like brick red) 22mm Maratac Zulu strap with brushed hardware, never worn
> Strap #2: Olive Green 22mm Maratac Zulu strap with brushed hardware, never worn
> Strap #3: Bond 20mm Zulu strap with brushed hardware (mfg unknown)
> 
> I am looking for a 20mm straight end bracelet.
> I am also willing to trade for 20mm or 22mm perlon straps of equivalent quality to the Maratacs (they are stamped with the Maratac name and cost $17 each).
> No more NATO's or Zulu's for me.


Don't need the 20mm bracelet. Just looking to try out some good quality perlon straps - preferably in 22mm size.


----------



## tincob

The olive maratac and the bond zulu straps are gone.

I'll throw out a few more trade options in addition to the perlon: 20mm brown leather straps or 22mm black leather straps.

For the leather straps, to even out the trade I'll include a 20mm WUS f71 nato (brown with tan and orange stripes) in excellent condition along with the 22mm maroon Maratac zulu.


----------



## gdb1960

Free to good home! 22mm straps and one 24mm

Here's the link to the Photobucket with better pictures of each including measurements. If by chance you have a distressed leather black 22mm I would really love it.









Thanks,

Guido


----------



## gdb1960

gdb1960 said:


> Free to good home! 22mm straps and one 24mm
> 
> Here's the link to the Photobucket with better pictures of each including measurements. If by chance you have a distressed leather black 22mm I would really love it.
> 
> View attachment 10351978
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Guido


The black leather with white stitching and the rust brown leather 2 piece with Zulu hardware are both claimed. The rest are still there for the taking.

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## glazer1972

Leather by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/URL]

Leather by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr

22mm Brown Leather I.W. Suisse with Pre V buckle on springbar.

Interested mainly in 22mm 5 ring Zulus but will entertain other trades.

Probably a long shot but I'd could use a Citizen Skyhawk Rubber Band for a *JY0000-53E. *


----------



## gdb1960

WOW! That was fast! They've all been adopted! Thanks everyone, this has been fun!



gdb1960 said:


> Free to good home! 22mm straps and one 24mm
> 
> Here's the link to the Photobucket with better pictures of each including measurements. If by chance you have a distressed leather black 22mm I would really love it.
> 
> View attachment 10351978
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Guido


----------



## cwfmon

Free to a good home. Please cover shipping (~$5 to Canada and US). Or if you want to trade, I'm looking for 20 mm nato/Zulu, preferably bond style. Thanks!

22mm Black, 3 ring Zulu with brushed metal hardware.










22mm black, 3 ring, 2 piece zulu with brushed metal hardware.


----------



## jetcash

22mm camo heavy duty weave 5 ring Zulu with PVD hardware 
22mm safety orange heavy duty weave 5 ring Zulu with brushed hardware 
20mm brown 'vintage' leather rally strap from CheapestNATOstraps

Looking for soft weave nylon Zulus in 20 or 22mm

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Houls

I have two straps I'd like to trade.

1. 19mm Dassari Regal vintage hand sewn Italian leather. Worn on my Speedmaster once for 15 minutes. Perfect condition.

2. 20mm rubber dive strap with deployant. Never worn.

I am interested in 20mm leather straps preferably non tapering or very little taper. Pretty open to offers. Thanks.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm

A quick shout out to gdb1960 and his gracious giveaway!

Once I have the chance this weekend, I'll be doing the same with a number of my extra straps. Some I'll have to get something for in trade, but most will be available for a Lincoln or less to mail out (in US).

Until then, feel free to PM me if you're needing anything specific in the 22mm variety; I gots NO 20 mm straps!


----------



## azsuprasm

Initial pics below. All are 22mm. 
*The Diloys, diModell, deBeer and Maratac are tradeable, the others for FREE, you cover shipping. *
Most of the freebies will be added to the trades. 
*All I ask is that you either wear what you get from me or give/trade it to someone else. Pay it forward, please.*

Top & Second pics, top row:
Diloy Spanish chunky black denim & leather w/pre-V brushed. 22/22
Maratac style textured black silicone rubber, white stitching, polished preV. 22/20
New Black/black calf leather thin eBay dress strap, polished. 22/20
GONE >> Fossil black/black Gator pattern. 22/22

Second Row:
Diloy 22mm 3-ring + polished buckle 1-pc amber brown. Kinda weird but cool.
diModell espresso/white stitch w/brushed top deployant, longer strap. 22/20
deBeer Amber/white stitch, polished buckle. 22/20
Blue/White stitch Gator pattern generic, some wear on the keepers 22/20
Pink/pink PU 22/20. Yeah, you know you want it.

Update: Black Fossil got sent with a "surprise" strap not seen above. Hope you like 'em, tincob! I LOVE the burgundy Zulu!!

















I still have both the diModell and the deBeer straps. No one wants a few freebies?

The diModell on my Hamilton Khaki Officer 44mm is pictured in a few posts down from here!

Natos, all cheap-O eBay stuff. all polished
BlueRed w/brass hardware.
Blk/Cream/Oilve/Red, SS 
Army/Avocado SS
Brown & Cream SS
(Not Pictured); Green, Black Red Nato, some wear.









I really don't need anything, but if you have something 22mm wide and interesting, I'll bite.

Cordovan, burgundy and maybe something in either cream or peach-ish Khaki w/PVD hardware to match my L&H Phantom khaki PVD.


----------



## Raydius

A few of my extras, all 22mm, red one is brand new, other 2 are barely worn.










I'm specifically looking for a nato that Cincy refers to as the "Chelsea" in 22mm but they've been out of stock for like a year.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tincob

All three zulu straps are now gone.



tincob said:


> I have these zulu straps (from left to right):
> View attachment 10052290
> 
> Strap #1: Maroon (looks like brick red) 22mm Maratac Zulu strap with brushed hardware, never worn
> Strap #2: Olive Green 22mm Maratac Zulu strap with brushed hardware, never worn
> Strap #3: Bond 20mm Zulu strap with brushed hardware (mfg unknown)
> 
> I am looking for a 20mm straight end bracelet.
> I am also willing to trade for 20mm or 22mm perlon straps of equivalent quality to the Maratacs (they are stamped with the Maratac name and cost $17 each).
> No more NATO's or Zulu's for me.


----------



## AngusM

Looking for 20mm black NATO (pref RAF style) or perlon, maybe rubber (a Bonetto Cinturini 300 is my pipe dream). Once I get the black strap, willing to consider just about any 20mm NATO (don't like Zulus) or water-friendly strap.

Here's what I have to trade:

20mm satin/brushed mesh (sized but unworn, eBay listing)
20mm polished mesh (generic)
20mm Citizen rubber (from BN0150, worn once)
20mm Watch Gecko black leather, white stitch, perforated/rally (worn once or twice, seller listing, little narrow almost like a 19mm strap)
20mm Tissot smooth black leather, white stitch (clumsily notched from 22mm, buckle is 18mm and OEM)


----------



## DC guy

*WITHDRAWN*... I figured out how to thread the zulus so the rings aren't so in your face.

I have 2 brand new 20mm Ritche brand zulus with thick (1.5mm) fabric and matte brushed steel hardware. The "heavy duty" rings seem larger than usual for zulus. They'd work well with a chunky diver, but unfortunately not with my little Seiko 5.

View attachment 10512586

View attachment 10512594

View attachment 10512618


Looking to trade both zulus for a 20mm band that complements my Seiko 5 (below) AND fits my 6" wrist. So, basically NATOs or short length (110x70) straps... ideally in distressed leather or canvas.

View attachment 10512634


----------



## mikekilo725

I have (2) lightly used OEM Omega Rubber Straps. They are 20mm at the lug and 18mm at the clasp and are curved ended that, I know, fit a Seamaster Planet Ocean 600 (2500D) calibre as they came with that watch when I bought it. These require the Omega Deployant clasp (newer style) and will not work with a normal tang buckle. Supposedley these are running $150-$200 per from the boutique. Will sell both for cash including insured CONUS or, better case, would be a trade for both for an OEM Omega Leather Rally Strap (20/18) for the same deployant clasp.


----------



## mikekilo725

mikekilo725 said:


> I have (2) lightly used OEM Omega Rubber Straps. They are 20mm at the lug and 18mm at the clasp and are curved ended that, I know, fit a Seamaster Planet Ocean 600 (2500D) calibre as they came with that watch when I bought it. These require the Omega Deployant clasp (newer style) and will not work with a normal tang buckle. Supposedley these are running $150-$200 per from the boutique. Will sell both for cash including insured CONUS or, better case, would be a trade for both for an OEM Omega Leather Rally Strap (20/18) for the same deployant clasp.


Both straps are Sold


----------



## pyddet

I have a black and grey Bond nato in 20mm that's free to a good home in the US as long as I can ship it for two stamps.


----------



## pyddet

pyddet said:


> I have a black and grey Bond nato in 20mm that's free to a good home in the US as long as I can ship it for two stamps.


And it's gone.


----------



## azsuprasm

Pics of the diModell on a 44mm watch on my 7" wrist.

The buckle end of the strap is just a tad longer than a "regular", and at 7", the butterfly ends up not quite centered on the bottom of my wrist.

If your wrist is smaller, a single deployant or a traditional tang buckle would work better; If your wrist is a little bigger, this is perfect.


----------



## DC guy

pyddet said:


> I have a black and grey Bond nato in 20mm that's free to a good home in the US as long as I can ship it for two stamps.


I'm not sure 2 stamps will work, but please correct me if I'm wrong.

USPS.com says letter mail cannot be thicker than 1/4" or they charge a non-machinable surcharge (paid by the recipient, I think).

Since NATO buckles protrude more than that, we ought to mail them as USPS First Class Mail Parcels at a minimum cost of $2.62.

However, I once mailed a NATO using the First Class Mail Large Envelope rate. For a 3-4 oz envelope, that's only $1.36.

The trick was, I had to use a 9x12 envelope with the strap affixed to some cardboard, and styrofoam placed around it to make the whole thing rigid and consistently flat. The thickness cannot vary by more than 1/4".

If the non-machinable surcharge is only $0.21, though, maybe it is better to just have the recipient eat the charge. I could not find enough information about how that works, so I went with the Large Envelope trick.


----------



## pyddet

No worries there... I get a deal through work.


----------



## azsuprasm

DC guy said:


> However, I once mailed a NATO using the *First Class Mail Large Envelope rate. For a 3-4 oz envelope, that's only $1.36.*
> 
> The trick was, I had to use a 9x12 envelope with the strap affixed to some cardboard, and some thin foam placed around it to make the whole thing rigid and consistently flat. The thickness cannot vary by more than 1/4".


YES. THIS. +1 plus. For this forum, to mail straps within the US, using the large envelope is currently the best way to mail!!


----------



## saturnine

azsuprasm said:


> YES. THIS. +1 plus. For this forum, to mail straps within the US, using the large envelope is currently the best way to mail!!


Is that using one of their free envelopes?


----------



## DC guy

saturnine said:


> Is that using one of their free envelopes?


No, you can't use their Flat Rate envelopes for non-Priority Mail. I just reused a padded envelope I got from some other online purchase.


----------



## Floydboy

*TRADED! Thanks! *Bought a couple of the 22mm Deaumar rubber/silicon Isofrane type straps during their shutdown sale. The blue one I probably won't use as I don't have a watch it'll work with. Decent strap. Unused. Would trade for a newish 22mm or 20mm Zulu preferably black or khaki color. Would prefer to keep it within the US. THANKS


----------



## Zundfolge

Updated 1/25/17


Zundfolge said:


> Ok, I've got a bunch of straps that need a new home. I'm interested in 2 piece straps. No NATOs or Zulus. Also looking for brass or bronze buckles.
> 
> Hadley Roma 14mm polished deployant. Fitted once. Wasn't want I was looking for. Went back in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: 16mm 1950's NOS canvas w/ Bakelite and brass hardware, 16mm NOS vintage German Bund (never worn); 20mm RIOS padded British Tan leather on brushed deployant (lighter in person)(TRADED); green 18mm Perlon (TRADED), brown 18mm person (TRADED).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Piedmont Red vinyl Zulus, carefully trimmed, great condition. Super cool, but too fat on my tiny wrists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: 20mm black lizard grain (well used), 24mm black C&B Madison, 20mm dark brown crackle finish leather (one keeper), 22mm purple canvas from TimeFactors (super cool, but never found the right watch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: 22mm J.Grants natural veg-dyed leather subjected to advanced aging techniques at Time Bum Labs http://www.thetimebum.com/2014/08/how-to-age-natural-vegetable-tanned.html; 22mm FFF oxblood Horween (GONE), and 22mm FFF dark brown Horween. I have brass and stainless for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: 22mm tan C&B bronze one-pc Zulu, 20mm Victor & Wells Bond Zulu (TRADED), both used only for photo shoots.


----------



## Griff_Doge

I have a bunch of straps that are going unworn. My post count is too low to sell but can I participate here?


----------



## Watches503

I have a black 24mm Isofrane (no box) with DLC buckle posted on the straps FS area. I'd like to trade for a 20mm mesh with straight ends that fits my 8.3in wrist or custom canvas straps that are 22mm or 24mm in 150mm-90mm size. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

Griff_Doge said:


> I have a bunch of straps that are going unworn. My post count is too low to sell but can I participate here?


I don't see why not. Post some descriptions of what you've got and what you'd like in exchange.


----------



## Ossamanity

Worn once orignal Timex










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Ossamanity said:


> Worn once orignal Timex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


20mm?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Yes

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego

I have this beast of an oyster. 22mm, straight end links and all solid, ends and all. I like the bracelet but it is just too thick for my 22mm lug watches. Interested in any brown leather or possibly black rubber, 20 or 22mm. No nato/zulu straps.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301177953620

Compared to Hamilton stock









Compared to Deaumar stock


----------



## Ossamanity

jetcash said:


> 20mm?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Yes!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AngusM

Bumping these. Still open to 20mm NATOs, but now also looking for a 16mm deployant. Willing to send the thin mesh for free (CONUS only).



AngusM said:


> Looking for 20mm black NATO (pref RAF style) or perlon, maybe rubber (a Bonetto Cinturini 300 is my pipe dream). Once I get the black strap, willing to consider just about any 20mm NATO (don't like Zulus) or water-friendly strap.
> 
> Here's what I have to trade:
> 
> 20mm satin/brushed mesh (sized but unworn, eBay listing)
> 20mm polished mesh (generic)
> 20mm Citizen rubber (no longer available, sold with BN0150 it came from)
> 20mm Watch Gecko black leather, white stitch, perforated/rally (worn once or twice, seller listing, little narrow almost like a 19mm strap)
> 20mm Tissot smooth black leather, white stitch (notched from 22mm, buckle is 18mm and OEM)


----------



## Floydboy

*Well disregard this please. Strap sold almost as soon as I posted this. Sorry to muck up the thread. * guys. I have a mounted and worn for about 2 hrs. di-modell tornado closed loop pilot strap 20mm. I think closed loop straps look so cool on pilot watches but there is just too much there for me from a comfort standpoint. I have it for sale in the strap sales section but thought I would post here as well. I paid $70 for it last week and it's a really nice strap. Would like maybe to trade for a nice 20mm leather but must be a little longer as I have large wrists or a nicer rubber strap 22mm. Would also like to keep it in the US for trades if i can due to shipping hassles. Thanks.


----------



## hairythomas

Is anyone looking for a 22mm watchgecko seatbelt strap who would like to swap for a similar standard 2-piece NATO ?



















It is in great condition and only worn a handful of times. I think it is a quality strap but just not for me. I would ideally like a good quality 22mm 2-piece NATO in blue and grey. Who's up for a trade?

Apologies for the rubbish photos: only had my iPad, poor lighting and shaky hands!


----------



## AngusM

Update. Now open to any 20mm NATO/perlon, or 16mm deployant. If you don't have a trade but want the cheap mesh and/or the Tissot strap, though, I'll send them for free (CONUS only).



AngusM said:


> **GONE** 20mm satin/brushed mesh (sized but unworn, eBay listing)
> 20mm polished mesh (generic)
> **GONE** 20mm Citizen rubber (from BN0150, worn once)
> 20mm Watch Gecko black leather, white stitch, perforated/rally (worn once or twice, seller listing, little narrow almost like a 19mm strap)
> 20mm Tissot smooth black leather, white stitch (clumsily notched from 22mm, buckle is 18mm and OEM)


----------



## 2manywatchs

Anyone have a Maratac Mil-Series MI-6 in 20mm you'd like to part with? I currently have some Zulus for sale (see below) but would happily trade.

Looking for...








Have...
Zulu Straps, Black and Sand, 20mm.










And... Zulu Straps, 22mm.


----------



## pyddet

Timex Ironman, Casio A158, 22mm patent pleather crocodile, Casio MRW200, Seiko SNK, 22mm tire tread, and 24mm stainless mesh bands. I'll take just about anything in trade. Deployant clasps, 20mm yellow gold buckles, NATO's, perlon, etc.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Have two 22mm barely worn straps: 
- black NATO
- khaki 5 ring Zulo

Want: 20mm 1 piece (NATO/Zulu) in black or gray (or both) with red. Hardware mostly unimportant. 

Cash, trade, I'm easy.


----------



## Ziptie

2manywatchs said:


> And... Zulu Straps, 22mm.
> View attachment 10670314


Where are those Zulus from? I want the black/gray/red bond stripe in 20mm. 
Thanks!


----------



## tincob

I've been slowly getting rid of my nato/zulu straps. I only have a few left, so offering up these two:

20mm leather nato
20mm f71 nato








I'm looking for 20mm leather straps - I would prefer a two-for-one for a better quality leather strap.

If you have a black shell cordovan strap, I can even out the trade with another strap or some cash. No nylon straps other than a high quality Perlon like an Eulit strap.

Thanks


----------



## 2manywatchs

Ziptie said:


> Where are those Zulus from? I want the black/gray/red bond stripe in 20mm.
> Thanks!


Lucky for you that's the only one I bought from the vendor rather than the forum so I know its origin!

That black, gray and red came from natostrapco.


----------



## Rolo Dolo

Trusty Luminox on a custom 23mm leather strap

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AngusM

All straps are gone. Thanks to those who traded, you're welcome to those who got freebies, and my condolences to those whose straps were lost in the mail.

PSA: I believe the NC postal service has proven itself untrustworthy for sending straps without tracking. Recently lost more than one, both incoming (never showed up) and outgoing (recipient received an empty padded envelope, torn out on one side).

**GONE** 20mm satin/brushed mesh (sized but unworn, eBay listing)
**LOST BY USPS** 20mm polished mesh (generic)
**SOLD WITH WATCH** 20mm Citizen rubber (from BN0150, worn once)
**GONE** 20mm Watch Gecko black leather, white stitch, perforated/rally (worn once or twice, seller listing, little narrow almost like a 19mm strap)
**GONE** 20mm Tissot smooth black leather, white stitch (clumsily notched from 22mm, buckle is 18mm and OEM)

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## pyddet

Does anyone have anything in 26mm they'd like to trade? I have lots of leather, natos, steel mesh in other sizes that I'll use to woo you.


----------



## DC guy

1) Infantry brand brown leather 5 ring zulu. 20mm and thick, maybe 3mm. Kind of a sueded leather like nubuck, so it will pick up marks for a distressed look. Tried it on once and already put a mark on the back. Status: AVAILABLE.























2) 18mm safety orange NATO. Used many times, but made of a stiff nylon that is more durable than the usual material. Status: AVAILABLE.

3) 20mm Clockwork Synergy red white and blue NATO with PVD black hardware. Unused. Not great quality, to be honest. Status: AVAILABLE.

4) 22mm classic Bond stripe NATO. Used maybe once. Cheapo Chinese eBay quality, but has a soft fabric feel. Status: AVAILABLE.









Seeking anything in SHORT length (110x70), or NATOs/zulus, in 18mm, 20mm, or 22mm. Let me know what you got!


----------



## Jaysembhi

Any one have 22mm shark mesh for trade pm me. Ty


----------



## Don Madson

I've TRIED to like NATO-style straps...really, I have. It hasn't worked. I've got these three pieces up for trade. I probably wore each one maybe 3 times in the attempt to like 'em. Nope! I'd like to swap these for one GOOD 18mm leather strap, 2 medium-grade straps...you get the idea. Let me know if anything comes to mind...BTW...the bottom one has GRAY stripes, NOT soft purple...

Regards!
Don


----------



## njegos

hi. i have this hirsch carbon red for trade. 22mm.

i'm interested in leather straps, 20mm and 22mm.

if we come to an agreement, i'm sending a tracked letter from eu. free worldwide shipping, of course.


----------



## skipwilliams

Several Straps that need to go to new homes. The middle ones are short. The Leather NATO's are just too long for me.

Looking for something in 22/20 or 20/18. Nothing too thick.

Otherwise, they're free for $5.00 shipping. Can be combined, but please don't be greedy and ask to take them all for $5.00. Max 2 per buyer.

1. Crown/Buckle One Piece Leather 22mm
GONE 2. Crown/Buckle One Piece Leather 20mm
GONE 3. C&B 22mm 115x65mm
GONE 4. C&B 22mm Big buckle, 115x65mm
GONE 5. Stowa Flieger strap 22mm 135/80

Skip


----------



## davidpg

I need 2 and 5! Message incoming 



skipwilliams said:


> Several Straps that need to go to new homes. The middle ones are short. The Leather NATO's are just too long for me.
> 
> Looking for something in 22/20 or 20/18. Nothing too thick.
> 
> Otherwise, they're free for $5.00 shipping. Can be combined, but please don't be greedy and ask to take them all for $5.00. Max 2 per buyer.
> 
> 1. Crown/Buckle One Piece Leather 22mm
> 2. Crown/Buckle One Piece Leather 20mm
> 3. C&B 22mm 115x65mm
> 4. C&B 22mm Big buckle, 115x65mm
> 5. Stowa Flieger strap 22mm 135/80
> 
> Skip
> 
> View attachment 10930466


----------



## drewcandraw

looking for anything two piece in 20/22mm or chinese super engineers/oysters in 20/22mm. Con USA only to make it easier

From Nato Strap Co:

1. 22mm graymatter Z5 nato w/PVD (worn twice max)
2. 22mm stagecoach leather nato w/PVD (can see marks from when it on my MWW watches)

From Panatime:
1. 20mm Panatime Black Ballistic Nylon Nato with Double Orange Stripes and 3 Stainless Steel Rings


----------



## Wysie

*Edit: I've given them all away. Thanks WUS.*

You can have it all for just the cost of shipping. If non-registered I don't think it'll be anywhere more than $5, if registered it may be about $10.

Left-to-right: #1, #2, #3 are 18mm. #4, #5 are 22mm.





Please PM me if interested (it's all or nothing ). Thanks!


----------



## BStu185

*FOR TRADE*: I have a worn a few times *whiskey brown Italian Shell Cordovan 22mm* strap. Purchased from SHKIRA Leather Goods on Etsy for 50 bucks.
The shell cordovan looks too thin and dressy on my field watch. Stock pic below, I can PM actual pics to anybody interested.
WTT for something(s) of similar value:
1. 22mm: thicker, more rugged looking (e.g., Horween Chromexcel-type) brown leather band (no specific style in mind), or
2. 20mm: black leather or sailcloth with orange stitching (sorry, this is pretty specific), or
3. Offer something 20mm that will look badass on my Sinn 104!


----------



## Kubby

Anyone out there got any links for a Hamilton 21mm Bracelet or indeed, a complete Bracelet, as fitted to the H776650 Khaki/Air race automatic??

Name a price or desire (Within the realm of watch straps obvs!!, I'll try to oblige)

K.


----------



## Zundfolge

Zundfolge said:


> Updated 1/25/17


I find myself in need of a 19mm leather strap. I'll trade any of these. Also, the Rios with the deployant is still available.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex915

I am in search of a 20mm black leather with white stitching pilot style strap without rivets. I have too many riveted straps, so this one is up for trade.

Stowa riveted 20mm regular length strap with brushed buckle.


----------



## Rex915

Please delete repost.


----------



## tincob

Let's try something different. I'm getting rid of excess this year - straps included. So this is a two-fer deal. You must take both.

20mm leather nato and 20mm f71 nato - TRADED

22mm dark brown lizard strap *and* 22mm white leather strap in trade for a 20mm black nato with PVD hardware but hit me up with any 20mm leather strap


----------



## catsteeth

I'll swap for good quality natos/zulus, or something interesting.

22mm super engineer 2 Chinese.
20mm geckota croc (with small blemish, pictured)
20mm thick brown strap


----------



## Kubby

Kubby said:


> Anyone out there got any links for a Hamilton 21mm Bracelet or indeed, a complete Bracelet, as fitted to the H776650 Khaki/Air race automatic??
> 
> Name a price or desire (Within the realm of watch straps obvs!!, I'll try to oblige)
> 
> K.


Now resolve!

Link traced and fitted.

Thanks for reading, Thanks WUS.

K.


----------



## AngusM

Looking for black leather, 20mm, matched stitching, preferably croc/gator grain. (Hirsch Duke would be perfect.)

Willing to trade either/both of the straps in this pic. Both are 20mm from B&R Bands, and lightly worn. Quality is impressive, comparable to Hirsch/ Hadley-Roma / RIOS1931 (actually, the brown one is better than any of those). Just need something dressier if I'm going to keep the Tissot (watch pictured is for sale, unless I find the right strap).


----------



## spuds288

Some things I'm not using, maybe someone can.

Up first is a project bracelet. Came off the original Baby Tuna (SRP227 etc). 22mm straight end link, very heavy and substantial. It is missing 2 collars, and 3 links. It was lightly beadblasted and then brushed. Looks pretty decent. Useable at least for the nice 22mm seiko buckle with divers extension. Coserv used to ship a max of 3 links for free. Worth a shot - and also a good way to get those pesky collars. Call them up and request 3 links for the SRP227 (caseback #4r36-00v0), might still work!

















Next are 3 links from a strapcode super oyster, and one endlink. These are screwed links, measuring 20mm. End link is 22mm. This is from a 22mm strapcode super oyster.









Then we've got all 20mm, all in excellent condition except the Cincy:

CLAIMED Golden Brown/Tan Hirsch Camel Grain with Hirsch buckle CLAIMED
Timex Expedition Velcro
Brown Perlon with polished hardware
Pink/Black/Tan striped NATO w/ polished hardware
Cincy Strap Works grey edge seatbelt NATO with polished hardware. End was fraying and used a lighter to keep it in tact. Strap is too think for my liking.
CLAIMED Ague Trading Mihermano Blue/Grey/White strap. On the long side. CLAIMED

















Looking for anything 18 or 20mm - Rubber, Nato, Leather. Maybe a vintage 18mm bracelet. Just hoping others could use some of this.


----------



## Richard-

A couple of straps surplus at the moment. Looking for 22mm perlon style straps or leather nato.

22mm soft padded red leather strap.

Length is 125mm x 90mm so will fit a large wrist. Strap was only worn on a couple of occasions.





24mm black with white stitch, this strap is notched to fit a 22mm lug watch, length is 125mm x 75mm.

This is not a high quality strap but wears nice. Obviously the watch is not included.


----------



## watchconnoisseur89

Magnificent


----------



## Ticonderoga

watchconnoisseur89 said:


> Magnificent


... must ... hit ... 100 ... posts ...

if ...

only ...

could ...

reach ...

utility ...

belt ...


----------



## jetcash

Nice bands
Finally got a minute to write these out!
Top to bottom:
Infantry distressed leather 1 piece nato 22mm
Camo Artstyle nylon zulu 22mm
Safety orange Artstyle nylon zulu 22mm
Clockwork Synergy striped 2 piece nato 22mm
Really nice brown leather nato I cant bear to cut 20mm









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

OK bands
Infantry distressed leather 1 piece 20mm
Silicone gray with highlighter yellow shadow and quick release 18mm 
Timex aqua weekender 16mm
Old, like way vintage black perlon 14mm
Cheapest nato straps 2 piece bond 20mm









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Cheapy bands
Spiedel stretchy, might have more links 18mm
5 stripe nato with rose hardware 20mm
7 stripe nato 20mm
Tan/red stripe nato 20mm
Pilot straps are pleather (vegan!) and stiff 18mm









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin

Looking for:
1. Brown 20mm leather straps (love Hirsch, Hadley Roma oil-tanned, just lmk what you have!)
2. A high quality 20mm black NATO (seatbelt maybe)

Available, from left to right:

1. Timex striped NATO - 18mm - brand new and unworn

6. Leather racing strap - 20mm, long

7. Seiko bracelet - 20mm - new, still has plastic

8 & 9. Dive clasps, 20mm and 18mm


----------



## jetcash

jetcash said:


> Nice bands
> Finally got a minute to write these out!
> Top to bottom:
> Infantry distressed leather 1 piece nato 22mm
> Camo Artstyle nylon zulu 22mm
> Safety orange Artstyle nylon zulu 22mm
> Clockwork Synergy striped 2 piece nato 22mm
> Really nice brown leather nato I cant bear to cut 20mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Adding in this new ultra affordable for trade. Cheap straps are OK. Lots of other stuff available from previous posts! 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Nice leather and nice orange are gone. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexrocky

Hiya, I have a few never worn (like not even once) nato straps from the nato straps co. I ordered them, but I never ended out wanting to use them. They're cool colours and definitely well made, just excess impulse buys (I have a lot of nato straps lol). I'm interested in any interesting straps anyone has 18/20/22mm. 20mm leather would be neat, especially if anyone has a 20mm colareb venezia green. But honestly just looking for something I don't have that's interesting.

1. The Destroyer XII NATO Strap w/ Brushed Hardware (Stitched) 20mm
2. The NEW Classic Bond XII NATO Strap w/ Brushed Hardware (Stitched) 18mm
3. The Black-Ops NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware 18mm
4. The Desert Dweller Z3™ Nato w/ Brushed SS Hardware (Stitched) 20mm
5. The Gold Rush XII NATO Strap w/ Brushed Hardware (Stitched) 20mm


----------



## ChiefJr

NDC strap. 22mm 

Looking for 20 or 22mm trades.

Sold


----------



## solchitlins

If interested I'll get proper pics, just msg me...
Anyways, this is an extra long, 20mm, genuine lizard, di-modell strap, 
Not much if any padding. Plenty of life left on it.
I would like to trade for another genuine lizard in regular length.
I lost weight and it's just too long now. 
Let me know. I'm open to other strap ideas or colors. Strap only, watch not for trade. I think the trade value should be in the $25-$40 range.
Thanks


----------



## weissa

Suisse Courroie 20mm genuine stingray band, doesn't really work with any of my watches. Looking for a black 18mm leather with an interesting pattern or design.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth

21mm 5-ring NATO-style w/ brushed Zulu-style hardware.

12" Long (12.5" including buckle), 1.8mm fabric. Some use, but I sold my 21mm watch months ago.

Looking for maybe a 20mm or 22mm graphic NATO from HNS or a 20mm fabric strap from Suigeneric?

I would even ship for free on the slow truck within the CONUS.


----------



## jetcash

.


----------



## Sixracer

Time for some cleanout...I have:
- light tan Breitling style strap AND clasp(note some spots on it), 22mm
- dark brown rally style strap, 19mm
(treated with wax to make it waterproof)
- great quality grey NATO, 22mm
- nice but short blue/grey/black NATO, 22mm
- nice quality orange/grey/black PVD NATO, 22mm

Looking for colorful NATOs in 22mm. Steel and PVD. Maybe a gold hardware 20mm. Above stuff is decent quality so please no junk. I'll dig back through the thread and see what's out there.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tincob

tincob said:


> 22mm dark brown lizard strap *and* 22mm white leather strap for one 20mm leather strap - 190mm or shorter please.


These two are still available.


----------



## fifix

I have 22 mm toxicnatos sand zulu l am 
looking for something similar but 20mm


----------



## Sillygoose

I've got a new 18mm Signature strap I bought from Amazon. Realized I don't like crocodile/alligator pattern and have never used it. The strap measures 120/80 without buckle.

Looking for a 18mm short strap, preferably 110/70 or less.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Looking for anything casual in 22mm, except for 5 ring zulus. Especially looking for a shark mesh.

Brand new Barton army green silicone strap with quick release spring bars. 22mm








Vetoo milanese mesh stainless bracelet. Clasp is super tight. 22mm 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

I have 4 Nato straps that have never been worn or mounted on a watch - the plastic is still on the buckles. They're in the sales forum too but I'd be open to swapping for a vintage-style brown leather strap if you prefer trading straps to trading cash.  I just don't need these - I prefer my Alpha Shark straps. Cheers!


----------



## DC guy

I have a bunch of NATOs to trade, and other stuff too.

Everything in the first pic is 22mm. 








In the second pic, the left three are 20mm and the right two are 18mm. 








Finally, some odds and ends:
- Two 18mm butterfly deployants
- 22mm short rubber strap
- 18mm regular Vostok style Russian leather band
- 18mm short Stuller lizard grain








Looking for colorful NATOs or short length straps in 18mm, 20mm, or 22mm. Show me what you got!


----------



## Floydboy

I have 2 unworn 22mm Panatime 12" 5 ring NATOs I'd like to trade. One black and other OD green. Stainless hardware. Looking for a couple comparable 20mm NATOs or 1 nice 20mm leather NATO. Will post up pics when I can but they are new and unworn and quality straps. Prefer conus trades. Thanks.


----------



## iuam

ALL GONE!

Miscellaneous 18 and 20mm straps, all with very little use, left to right (measurements are approximate):
1- 18mm black/grey/red cheapo "nato" with flap cut off and sealed, measures a short 225mm
2- 18mm black/grey/black cheapo "nato" wth rounded keepers, measures 250mm long
3- 18mm army green military style 2-piece cheapo, measures 205mm (80+125)
4- 20mm cheapo silicone rubber, needs 18mm buckle, measures 200mm (80+120)
5- not pictured, black 20mm cheapo nato with shiny hardware, measures 270mm

Will swap for anything interesting OR you can have one for the price of the stamp to send it to you.


----------



## zielony

Great! how much for all?


----------



## iuam

zielony said:


> Great! how much for all?


sent you a pm


----------



## iuam

One more... 18mm no-taper black leather strap, of decent quality and with little use (no stains on back). Measures approx 7.5" without buckle (80mm + 115mm), fairly flat profile, about 3mm thick, polished buckle. Looking for something comparable in 20mm, 20mm army green or all black Zulu of good quality, or maybe a 20mm black Perlon style (No NATOs and no cheapo eBay $2 straps, please).


----------



## atdegs

Posting an updated listing.


----------



## iuam

ALL GONE!


----------



## spuds288

Got a few up for grabs.

18mm "Snake" stainless steel bracelet. Slightly curved end links, folded links. I'd say slightly nicer than seiko 5 quality.
Holding 20mm Lew & Huey Silicon Tropic strap. Holding
20mm brown perlon
20mm pink/black/tan nato
20mm burgundy cheapestnatostraps rally "leather"
21 (22mm) cork with pre-V buckle. Am thinking this left the factory at 22mm but measures more like 21 at the lugs now.
22mm silicon dive strap

Not looking for anything in particular. 18 or 20mm straps, can't use 22mm. Prefer to trade but I want these in the hands of someone who will use them., so if you are interested, just let me know.


----------



## atdegs

18mm and 20mm Straps (L to R)

20mm Contrast Stitch Black Leather Spiedel, Chrome (slight wear as shown)
20mm Horween Shell Cordovan Black, Quick Release Spring Bars, Brushed (cut for spring bar releases as shown)
20mm Craft & Tailored Horween Horsehide Leather Single-Pass, Honey Blonde, Brushed
18mm Handmade Black Vintage Leather, Brushed, Slightly Short (70/115mm)

Looking for decent quality 19mm or 20mm.


----------



## DC guy

Green zulu traded. All others still up for grabs.



DC guy said:


> I have a bunch of NATOs to trade, and other stuff too.
> 
> Everything in the first pic is 22mm.
> View attachment 12162970
> 
> 
> In the second pic, the left three are 20mm and the right two are 18mm.
> View attachment 12162978
> 
> 
> Finally, some odds and ends:
> - Two 18mm butterfly deployants
> - 22mm short rubber strap
> - 18mm regular Vostok style Russian leather band
> - 18mm short Stuller lizard grain
> View attachment 12162986
> 
> 
> Looking for colorful NATOs or short length straps in 18mm, 20mm, or 22mm. Show me what you got!


----------



## ManualGearbox

I'm looking for 20mm Maratac NATO (all colors) /Zulu (sand or brown only).

For trade numbered left to right:
1. 22mm 2 piece Eulit Palma Pacifica (worn 2-3x?)
2. Toxic NATO in Orange (worn 1x)
3. TimeFactors NATO in black with 3rd ring neatly trimmed off.
4. 22mm TimeFactors NATO in bond with 3rd ring neatly trimmed off.
5. 22mm TimeFactors NATO in olive green with 3rd ring neatly trimmed off.
6. 22mm TimeFactors NATO in admiralty grey with 3rd ring neatly trimmed off.

Thanks for looking!!

-Brian









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500

22mm hirsch blue rubber polished buckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam

gone


----------



## Ziptie

Offering two barely-used 22mm straps, a black NATO and a khaki Zulu.

Would love to trade for a 20mm with a forest or hunter green in it. Striped is fine, with black, gray, red, or white. Not into blues or yellows. Yes, this is particular.


----------



## ChristopherChia

Deleted as posted wrongly :roll:


----------



## Fast1one

EDIT: THESE ARE ALL GONE. Thanks 

I have quite the collection brewing:

18mm Hadley Roma, some markings on leather
20mm Crown and Buckle Rally with thumbnail buckle, moderate wear
22mm Lorica perforated blue stitch leather, minor wear on spring bar edges
24mm Crown and Buckle Rally with Panerai style buckle, wear on spring bar edges
22mm Black PVD Cheapestnatostraps, like new
22mm Black PVD Cheapestnatostraps leather, ok condition
24mm Crown and Buckle Navy and Red, like new

Looking for:
16mm something, long shot. Probably leather
18mm distressed brown leather, thick
20mm greyish NATO or Perlon
20mm black distressed leather, prefer white stitching
Or watches? LOL


----------



## iuam

18mm black leather double ridge, good used shape, decent quality. looking for something interesting in 20mm


----------



## skyleth

I have a few extra Super Oyster Bracelets for the Seiko SKX007/SKX009, one un-used and one used.

I'm looking to trade for a Super Jubilee in similar condition (new for new, used for used) with fitted solid end links for SKX007/SKX009 that tapers down to 18mm at the clasp.

Both Super Oysters








New Super Oyster, 22mm tapers to 20mm, clasp still has plastic on it








Used Super Oyster, 22mm tapers to 18mm, clasp and bottom link(s) have some desk diving swirls


----------



## Sillygoose

Sillygoose said:


> I've got a new 18mm Signature strap I bought from Amazon. Realized I don't like crocodile/alligator pattern and have never used it. The strap measures 120/80 without buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Strap's been taken!


----------



## DC guy

Update: Both 20mm zulus in picture 2 are gone. 18mm red stripy NATO is also gone. All else remains available.



DC guy said:


> I have a bunch of NATOs to trade, and other stuff too.
> 
> Everything in the first pic is 22mm.
> View attachment 12162970
> 
> 
> In the second pic, the left three are 20mm and the right two are 18mm.
> View attachment 12162978
> 
> 
> Finally, some odds and ends:
> - Two 18mm butterfly deployants
> - 22mm short rubber strap
> - 18mm regular Vostok style Russian leather band
> - 18mm short Stuller lizard grain
> View attachment 12162986
> 
> 
> Looking for colorful NATOs or short length straps in 18mm, 20mm, or 22mm. Show me what you got!


----------



## WooperLooper

Three brand-new, never used 18mm canvas NATO from Alpha Watches. Black, brown and olive green. Brushed hardware. The material is quite thick and stiff which I don't care for.

Would like to trade for any 20mm strap with brushed hardware.


----------



## Folken

I have two nato straps available, both 20 mm wide, about 10.5 inches long.









Top is a navy blue with white border and thin green stripe.
Bottom is navy (not black) and beige.

Looking for anything (nato, leather, mesh) that might work on my seiko samurai blue lagoon (22 mm lug width).

Thanks.


----------



## cwfmon

Four 3-ring zulus. All in very good condition.

1) Bond nato style, PVD hardware, 22 mm

2) Grey, silvery, polished hardware, 22 mm

3) Military green, PVD hardware, 22 mm

4) Black, polished hardware, 22 mm


----------



## Wolfsatz

Hey F71,
for some reason I've missed this folder previously.

I have a brand new Bulova Leather strap that I do not use and would like to trade for a OEM Bulova bracelet.

20170810_201250 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170810_201237 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170810_201159 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170810_201131 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SGreen

WTT glycine combat sub mesh band for oyster bracelet (or buy bracelet if reasonably priced). I just picked up the green glycine sub (this one: https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0091.html) from the massdrop deal but would really prefer something more oysterish.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Clover rolled canvas 
Black with brown stitch

On the long side

looking for 20 or 22mm trades










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

OEM Croc Style Bulova still available ... looking for a Bulova OEM bracelet (20mm)

20170810_201159 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RotorRonin

18mm cheapestnatostraps "Oak" leather NATO, brand new. Really nice, just a shade too light in color for me.

Looking for 18mm leather calfskin 2-piece (black or brown) or an 18mm brown leather nato that's just a little darker.


----------



## 2manywatchs

I have some 22mm Zulus. Great condition [Not sure if the OD one was ever even worn], but I'm getting away from Zulus. I prefer NATOs, instead... Particularly Maratac and Blushark.

Thanks!
Craig

Black, Sand, OD and Black with Red Stripe


----------



## 2manywatchs

2manywatchs said:


> View attachment 12751995


Ended up selling these...


----------



## spuds288

Hey everyone.

Got 4 things here.

Russian-Watches.info leatherette travel case. Holds 2 watches and has a velvet liner for a couple straps/papers. The leatherette is starting to wear at the seams (pic 3), but overall is in good-very good condition.

Left- Right

20mm Timex Expedition Velcro Strap - like new
20mm Burgundy or Wine colored CheapestNatoStraps Rally - like new
20mm vintage slotted tropic - Squinky - like new

Up for anything 18 or 20mm. Really don't have a need for any of these so if you're interested, lemme know!


----------



## maj13

Everything in at least very good condition, and some new/unworn. Looking for 19mm, 20mm, or 22mm in trades (length around 190-195mm is best for me, and less interested in anything "long" or over 200mm).

Left to right
Rios1931 alligator grain leather: medium brown, 18mm, "short" (~6.8") Hirsch buffalo calf: medium brown with contrast stitch, 18mm, ~7" 
Hirsch Marcco alligator grain leather: dark brown with contrast stitch, 18mm ~7.4" 
Ebay padded shark grain: dark brown, 18mm, ~7.4" 








Eichmuller polished solid bracelet: 18mm, all links, like new. 








From left to right
DeBeer silicone rubber with deployant (tire tread pattern): 22mm, ~6.25". 
Blue rubber with deployant: 22mm.
DeBeer silicone rubber with deployant: 18mm, new.








Black and grey NATO (new): 20mm. 
Blue and white NATO (new): 18mm. 














From left to right
Hadley Roma single-fold deployant 16mm 
Hadley Roma double-fold deployant 16mm 
Hadley Roma single-fold deployant 18mm 
Hadley Roma double-fold deplyant (new) 18mm


----------



## jetcash

ALL CLAIMED

please take these! You pay shipping, $2-$3 USA, bundle them! Just get them out of my sight!

Maybe trade for 22mm, but really trying to offload straps.

Stay tuned, there's more.

22mm









20mm









18mm









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

ALL CLAIMED

Take them!

22mm









20mm









18mm









22mm









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Day late, dang it lol


----------



## spuds288

Update: All claimed but the timex.


spuds288 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Got 4 things here.
> 
> Russian-Watches.info leatherette travel case. Holds 2 watches and has a velvet liner for a couple straps/papers. The leatherette is starting to wear at the seams (pic 3), but overall is in good-very good condition.
> 
> Left- Right
> 
> 20mm Timex Expedition Velcro Strap - like new
> 20mm Burgundy or Wine colored CheapestNatoStraps Rally - like new
> 20mm vintage slotted tropic - Squinky - like new
> 
> Up for anything 18 or 20mm. Really don't have a need for any of these so if you're interested, lemme know!


----------



## Smaug

I'm looking for a dark brown leather strap, regular or short length, 22 mm wide. Preferably something a bit thick.

Up for trade, I have an 18 mm wide red leather strap, padded and stitched in white. It is medium red, like you'd see on a Solo cup, maybe just a little lighter than you'd see on a Porsche. Will add a pic later.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Looking for 20 and 22mm trades, leather 2 piece and other nato/Zulu or perlons.


First pic is 22mm, second is 20mm, third is 18mm


EDIT - Green Nato and black leather with white stitching is GONE.

Rest available


----------



## watch_i_geek

EDIT: ALL GONE NOW

I found bunch of Nato straps while cleaning my drawers. Can anyone take them away from me? Just asking for $2 to pay for a padded envelope. Please PM me.
They're completely new and I didn't use them because I ordered the wrong size or bought too many. From the top:

GONE: 24 mm Black & Red (Crown & Buckle)
GONE: 22 mm Black & Red (natostrapco.com)
GONE: 22 mm Black & Grey (natostrapco.com)
GONE: 20 mm Grey (natostrapco.com)


----------



## turdbogls

looking to Trade some straps.

first up is my big one. its a 22MM Suede strap from ClockworkSynergy. its "Midnight blue" but, as you can see, it'll easily pass off as Black (that is a black cloth it's sitting on) Very solid strap, nice and thick, beefy hardware, Quick release pins. It's gotten about 3-4 days of wear on it, but I just recently got a regular black leather from CWS and this isn't going to get much wrist time any more.

View attachment 12895077

View attachment 12895079

View attachment 12895081


they were $35 NEW, so with that in Mind, I'm really looking for a "Seatbelt" NATO (watch Gecko, blueshark alpha, toxic shiznit ect) but I am open to ANY 22MM straps.

Next up I have 2-22mm Black and a "Bond" NATOs from ClockworkSynergy. this is their Premium NATO with Black hardware which is fading a bit from use.. I cut off the extra strap so it's just one Layer, and then I cut the Strap to the length shown...unfortunately I measured Once, Cut Once, and it's just a touch too short for my 7.25" wrists. I'd say it'll work with no extra tucking on anything 7" and smaller. I can get the tang into the 3rd hole, but the excess doesn't reach the keeper. they get no use any more. Willing to entertain any trades...probably not worth just giving away because I'll just give them to my brother...but thought I'd see what someone has.
View attachment 12895083


Edit: why don't my pics show up in line? I see them during the creation of the post, then to turn to the attachment


----------



## son2silver

Looking for: one leather 16mm strap (various shades of brown and croco-calf texture ok)

Have to trade: 18mm straps in various styles (2-piece leather, nato), 20mm green nato strap, or cash. Amusing stories also available 

Can't believe I didn't find this thread earlier...


----------



## iuam

18mm clockwork synergy heavy "nato" with brushed hardware, neatly trimmed to 255mm. Looking for same in 22mm (black 3-ring zulu), no natos please


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Update on what's left. Looking for 20mm and 22mm trades. Red 20mm is gone


----------



## Norm S

anyone have some 18mm's for trade?


----------



## lightspire

Helson Tropic Rubber 20mm Black
Orbis Morgan Warm Yellow 20mm - NBR01
Bonetto Cinturini Orange _Single Keeper_ Dive Watch Strap 20mm
All have signs of use but are in mint condition.

For sale as a set or looking for Phenomenato or Hirsch Pure straps. No generic nato straps. Thank you.

Email: Lightspire


----------



## Ataranea

anyone know a site that I can find a leather strap similar to the one in the picture?


----------



## Exer

Ataranea said:


> anyone know a site that I can find a leather strap similar to the one in the picture?
> 
> View attachment 13197401


https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/products/kvarnsjo-vintage-dark-brown-pepsi?variant=19319759109 
This comes close? Not the best quality ofcourse.


----------



## Exer

Double post


----------



## Shogun506

I bought a strap almost _exactly_ like that from a seller on Ebay called Dalipi Crafts. He's very good and very cheap!


----------



## Sebast975

Ataranea said:


> anyone know a site that I can find a leather strap similar to the one in the picture?
> 
> View attachment 13197401


That looks like a shot from "Bulang & Sons" website but they are pretty pricey (gorgeous straps though). Lots of people on Etsy make quality leather straps that you can customize to your liking, like length and thread color. "Threadedleatherco" and "choicecuts" are sellers I've been happy with in the past.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wookieman

22mm solid steel bracelet with curved and straight end pieces. Bracelet tapes to 20mm. Double release, push button clasp. Sized for my 6.5 in Wrist. You get all bits pictured.









Looking for 20mm black leather strap of reasonable quality and in reasonable condition. I prefer a strap that tapers to 18mm at buckle and has a silver buckle. Please no contrast stitching.


----------



## nyonya

I would like to try a sailcloth strap from Mr. Sailcloth (iwantastrap). Offering in exchange this high quality, thick, fully stitched leather strap (20mm tapering to 18mm, 105/75mm length, 4mm thick).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-20mm-straps-leather-nato-4727065.html


----------



## Norm S

anybody have some 19mm or 21mm to swap?


----------



## fizzbin1701

I am looking for 20mm straps of assorted styles. Have any to trade? Here are my offerings:

22mm:
-Z22 style black (new Hadley Roma)
-khaki green polished (NATO Strap Co.)

20mm: 
-white and burgundy polished (trade from here)
-khaki green satin (Dievas from Gnomon)
-light blue perlon (new Clockwork Synergy)
-tan leather with red stitching (Crown and Buckle)

18mm: 
-khaki green polished (likely NATO Strap Co.)


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I would gladly send someone a USPS or Bank Money Order for a few 20mm NATO. One for this Timex.
Timex Cream Scout by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

And one for this Timex
Timex Blue Scout by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Norm S

Anyone got some 21mm?


----------



## Gazza74

Norm S said:


> Anyone got some 21mm?


Jomashop has straps on sale including 21mm. I picked up 2 that were $31 each. Worth a look.


----------



## messyGarage

Trading this orange Obris Morgan, seldom worn, for maybe a 2 pieces green/olive NATO, a very good velcro or another rubber of any color. Might add some cash or other straps for "elastic" bands à la Marine Nationale/Nageur de Combat.
Buckle is solid screw-pin PVD. I have also an unused Helson, too chunky for me. Suggested for 17cm and up wrists, smaller might need to use the first "vent" hole.


















Thank you


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Need a 20mm Orange NATO for which I can pay cash, money order or cashier's check.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

How about a proxy deal? Order a 20mm orange from a reputable place for roughly $20 and I'll send $20 (or whatever) to you and the strap comes to me.


----------



## Norm S

Poor Old Dave said:


> How about a proxy deal? Order a 20mm orange from a reputable place for roughly $20 and I'll send $20 (or whatever) to you and the strap comes to me.


Why not just use that cash on a prepay Visa card and buy it online yourself?


----------



## DC guy

> REMINDER: This is not a for sale thread, it's an exchange. If there are any sales posts the thread will be closed.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affo...rigami-turtles-inside-824219.html#post6027094


----------



## iuam

Norm S said:


> anybody have some 19mm or 21mm to swap?


Posted a dressy 19 in the ads...watcha got to trade?


----------



## Norm S

iuam said:


> Posted a dressy 19 in the ads...watcha got to trade?


The faux gator? Anything specific you are looking for?


----------



## solchitlins

TRADED

Ok, so I ordered this Mr. Sail cloth strap from 
www.iwantastrap.com. A couple days later I purchased another one in a multiple strap deal on the sales forum.
The strap is 11cm long on the 'hole' side and 7.5cm long on the buckle side, 22mm wide.
I'm ideally looking to trade this black with grey stitch strap for another one with either a different stitch color or size.
These straps are great, I just don't want 2 that are exactly the same.
Let me know.















TRADED


----------



## swank

Brand new, never worn, brown leather, croc grain, 20mm Starking watch band. I swapped in a black band, as I don't wear brown.

I'd like to trade for a 20mm black leather strap, preferably smooth leather. Or if you have something else let me know. Thanks!







.


----------



## iuam

Got this 18mm, looking for something in 22mm that is not a nato


----------



## turdbogls

I have some 22mm straps I don't need anymore. WTT for 20mm Leather Black and Light brown. not interested in any exotic prints (aligator, snake ect) just smooth leather. let me know what you have.



http://imgur.com/gatpDnk











top to bottom:
Seiko SNZG15 stock strap, worn once.
Barton leather with quick release - used but good condition. dark brown
Barton leather with quick release - used but good condition. Black
Clockwork Synergy Steel Blue Perlon NATO 9I cut the 2nd strap off) - worn only a few times
Clockwork Synergy Gray Perlon NATO - maybe worn once.


----------



## wookieman

I've got a couple of things to trade. I'm looking for:
-20mm Silver tang buckle
-22mm brown or black leather straps
-22mm gray non-NATO strap of some kind, sailcloth or canvas might be nice. 
-Could work something out for the right 22mm NATO. 
Nothing too stiff on any of these please.

I have:

20mm black croc print strap, worn 1-2 times if ever.








18mm Double release clasp. I did some of my own brushing on this, but never worn. It ended up not working with the bracelet I bought it for. I can provide pics of the actual clasp if interested.









22mm Bracelet includes both curved and straight endlinks. Curved endlinks fit a 42mm case nicely. Some wear.


----------



## johnmichael

The bands/straps from Amazon are "Signature" brand. Freedom is a series of Signature strap. Sorry for the error.


----------



## johnmichael

Sorry but I just made an error. The straps are "Signature" brand. Freedom is one series of their straps.


----------



## 92gli

Got a 20mm Barton canvas quick change in gray. Worn a few hours. No wear or fading.
Looking for 20mm black, gray or navy blue rubber such as dr seiko, barton elite silicone or toxic natos isofrane. I'll also throw in a brand new nato from gnomon that I'll never use (brown with yellow stripe and black hardware).


----------



## The dali

Group of straps available. Looking for 18, 20, or 22 brown leather.

These are less expensive straps, mostly clockwork synergy. Would trade multiple for 1 nice strap. Ty!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The dali

The dali said:


> Group of straps available. Looking for 18, 20, or 22 brown leather.
> 
> These are less expensive straps, mostly clockwork synergy. Would trade multiple for 1 nice strap. Ty!
> 
> View attachment 13633575
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No longer available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael

Just ordered a Bandini navy alligator embossed strap this evening:


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Just bought these for under $10 each and their awesome straps!!

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex915

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just bought these for under $10 each and their awesome straps!!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


So are you looking to trade or why are you posting it here?


----------



## TorontoJeff

Do you have a link?


----------



## tincob

Oops. Double post.


----------



## tincob

I'm looking to trade my 22mm Martu strap for a 22mm tapered brown leather strap that's a little more dressier.


----------



## Gazza74

I've got a 21mm Hadley Roma sueded Genuine Alligator strap for trade. Worn a once and decided it wasn't for me,

Would like to trade for a 20mm or 19mm leather strap.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

I need some 20 mm options for a Damasko DM30 (w/yellow second hand).

I have to swap, both 22 mm

B&R Rallye band - this is a great strap, I'd love this in 20 mm

Tan strap with quick release bars - I believe they were from Watchgecko

The DM comes with black and brown vintage leather style straps, so the Rallye style is really what I seek (but, show me what you have!)


----------



## jpipoli

Looking for a perlon strap in blue or navy in 20mm or contact me if you have something else in 20mm 
The bond and tan are both 20 mm and greed nato is 22mm


----------



## sayhellotomylittlewrist!

how does this work? I have a bunch of 20mm and 22mm straps i'm not using. 

i need 18mm and 19mm straps. can post pics if necessary


----------



## TheMeasure

sayhellotomylittlewrist! said:


> how does this work? I have a bunch of 20mm and 22mm straps i'm not using.
> 
> i need 18mm and 19mm straps. can post pics if necessary


It usually goes something like this..

I have these straps I'd like to trade...

I'm looking for these straps or are open to these..

Pics always help too 

IG: th3measure


----------



## nyamoci

20mm cordura on the left and 20mm leather fossil strap on the right. Never worn. Looking for 18mm natos.









Cordura is gone. Right one only

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpipoli

please post the 20mm and 22mm bands you have that you'd like to trade. I have some 18's I no longer need.



sayhellotomylittlewrist! said:


> how does this work? I have a bunch of 20mm and 22mm straps i'm not using.
> 
> i need 18mm and 19mm straps. can post pics if necessary


----------



## iuam

Any interest in these? All very lightly used.
18mm black leather contrast stitch,approx 73 x 112mm
20mm RAF style, on the short side at approx 240mm
20mm black canvas, measures approx 75 x 120mm 
Not really looking for anything in particular, but def not interested in natos or anything 18mm.


----------



## Crezo

Just had a clear out of the watch box and have a few straps to go to new homes in the UK.

I'm after a trade for 20mm rubber dive straps, ideally vintage style waffles, isofrane style or something similar. Give me a shout if you have anything similar to trade or just fancy any of the below and I can post most of them without a trade needed as they're not being used (free in the UK, just pay postage outside of the UK).

20mm: 
brown leather NATO
blue perlon.

22mm:
bond NATO,
Worn brown NATO
2 Black leather rally type straps with orange stitching
Dark grey canvas
Light grey canvas (no buckle)
Black padded sail cloth

And finally a custom made leather 22mm from an awesome strap maker in Canada with dark blue stitching. This originally cost £65 and is the only one with any real value. This was made to my wrist size which is 6.5-6.75" and only has three holes so you'll need to be a similar size unless you want to stamp your own holes.

This one will be trade only, but the rest are free to 'forever wrists' 









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo

20mm leather has gone now.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_i_geek

I bought couple SKX007 for modding purpose, and removed the straps right after I received them.
They're not in my taste, but I'd hate for them to go to waste, so I'm putting them up here for free!
I'd ship these only in the United States - the international postage would be exorbitant for what they are worth.
* 22mm zulu strap. black with matte black hardware
* 22mm zulu strap. black with matte silver hardware
* 22mm genuine Seiko rubber strap. Minor scuffing towards the bottom.
Please PM me. I'll check back here in few hours.


----------



## watch_i_geek

*removing an accidental duplicate post, sorry!*


----------



## watch_i_geek

The 22mm Zulu straps have been claimed.


----------



## Ziptie

Looking for a 20mm deployant / deployment buckle. 

Have a number of 20mm & 22mm natos, seatbelt, and cheap silicone straps to trade, as well as a few longer leather 2-piece straps.


----------



## 92gli

Have a gray 20mm watch steward MN style strap, only worn briefly twice, no sweat on it, like new. New cost $28 with shipping.
Will trade for any of these 4 specific straps in new or like new condition - Barton quick change canvas 20mm in black, khaki or smoke gray. Or, Barton elite silicone 22mm in smoke gray.


----------



## iuam

18mm black contrast stitch, thick genuine leather, shortish at 110x73. Looking for 20mm black or dark grey perlon


----------



## clwnbaby

I am looking for a tan leather 20mm that has a 70s vibe, maybe like an ostrich leather.

I have this one for trade. It is 22mm


----------



## catanha

clwnbaby said:


> I am looking for a tan leather 20mm that has a 70s vibe, maybe like an ostrich leather.
> 
> I have this one for trade. It is 22mm
> 
> View attachment 14434561


Sorry for the off-topic: where can I get this in 20mm?

Enviado de meu SM-N9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

catanha said:


> Sorry for the off-topic: where can I get this in 20mm?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-N9600 usando o Tapatalk


Cheapestnatostraps


----------



## PAUL H.

Need a bit of help....like perlon straps however would like to buy same single pass in leather in 18mm......C&B does not carry this size........thanks in advance....cheers p


----------



## mydemise

PAUL H. said:


> Need a bit of help....like perlon straps however would like to buy same single pass in leather in 18mm......C&B does not carry this size........thanks in advance....cheers p


https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...products/single-layer-leather-strap-chocolate

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...traps/products/single-layer-leather-strap-oak

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...ps/products/single-layer-leather-strap-sienna

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...products/single-pass-suede-strap-vintage-navy

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...roducts/single-pass-leather-strap-vintage-oak


----------



## 2manywatchs

Anybody need a 26mm NATO? I have a brand new in the package NATO Straps Co. NATO in light brown. It's called the "Berenger" Note: It measures 26.4mm with my digital calipers. Here's the stock pic...


----------



## spuds288

Have quite a few 22 and 20mm straps I'm not using.

22mm Panatime Zulu Single Pass
22mm Unknown Brand Green/Grey Perlon
22mm Vintage G Rubber/Silicone w/ Deployment Clasp
22mm eBay Hexad Solid Stainless Steel Bracelet (All Links)

20mm Unknown Brand Orange 2 Piece Nato
20mm Unknown Brand Bond Nato w/PVD Hardware
20mm Hadley Roma Genuine Alligator MS2021 Black w/ White Stitch
20mm Wenger Brown Leather 
20mm Anono Leather Black w/ Black Stitch

Looking for 19 or 20mm Rubber or Leather Straps.


----------



## WatchUSee

Hello, I have these that I am willing to part if you need, I am sure I will find a strap you have that I like:

20mm, 18mm, 20mm 18mm, 18mm, 22mm, 24mm, 20mm; 18mm, 18mm, 22mm, 22mm, 24mm, 20mm, 24mm, 20mm


----------



## WatchUSee

I have these available too:

24mm, 22mm, 20mm
















Cheers


----------



## WatchUSee

Maybe you have laying around mesh strap/bracelet 22mm or 24mm rubber (diver) strap?

Cheers!



WatchUSee said:


> Hello, I have these that I am willing to part if you need, I am sure I will find a strap you have that I like:
> 
> 20mm, 18mm, 20mm 18mm, 18mm, 22mm, 24mm, 20mm; 18mm, 18mm, 22mm, 22mm, 24mm, 20mm, 24mm, 20mm
> 
> View attachment 14800141
> 
> View attachment 14800143
> 
> View attachment 14800145
> 
> View attachment 14800149


----------



## Wolfsatz

WatchUSee said:


> Maybe you have laying around mesh strap/bracelet 22mm or 24mm rubber (diver) strap?
> 
> Cheers!


I have 22mm Ruber that came with the TX Three GMT... quite nice, but I don't do rubber. I am interested in the beige Nato and the Honey Colored leather strap.

What else may pick your interest?

22mm Rubber
Sunday Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mattbarker007

WatchUSee said:


> Hello, I have these that I am willing to part if you need, I am sure I will find a strap you have that I like:
> 
> 20mm, 18mm, 20mm 18mm, 18mm, 22mm, 24mm, 20mm; 18mm, 18mm, 22mm, 22mm, 24mm, 20mm, 24mm, 20mm
> 
> View attachment 14800141
> 
> View attachment 14800143
> 
> View attachment 14800145
> 
> View attachment 14800149


I would be interested the Gingerbread-colored band third from the right in photo three.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbarker007

Not sure how this works but I'll give it a go.

I have three Orginal BluShark 22mm NATO straps that I no longer want. One has never been worn, while the other two have been on my wrist maybe twice each.

Open to anything other than NATOs at 22mm.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins

solchitlins said:


> TRADED
> 
> Ok, so I ordered this Mr. Sail cloth strap from
> www.iwantastrap.com. A couple days later I purchased another one in a multiple strap deal on the sales forum.
> The strap is 11cm long on the 'hole' side and 7.5cm long on the buckle side, 22mm wide.
> I'm ideally looking to trade this black with grey stitch strap for another one with either a different stitch color or size.
> These straps are great, I just don't want 2 that are exactly the same.
> Let me know.
> View attachment 13363687
> 
> View attachment 13363689
> 
> 
> TRADED


Turns out I now need a 22mm size. Anyone want to trade for my black/ black stitch 20mm? It appears new and unworn to me.

I would prefer black with white stitch but open to other combos. Mine is a version 1 mr sailcloth but I'd also trade it for the zuludiver version.
Msg me. Thanks


----------



## Black5

cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


very nice looks great

This one is particularly nonsensical...

This copy and paste thing gets your post count up very quickly without having to read or think at all doesn't it...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Joepineapples

Yes, I've gone off NATO's.

2 sets, both 22mm.

Set 1: x4 barely used - if at all, can't remember - BluShark Luxury AlphaShark. These are the good ones.

https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/alphashark

Set 2: x2 no-name NATO's and x1 2p in a nice thick synthetic canvas.

I haven't posted in this forum or traded straps before, but I'd rather trade as sets or both sets together for logistics/time/effort sake. 

I'm interested in 20/22mm, leather, SS or rubber/silicone. I'd happily trade the lot for a single quality bracelet or strap.

Tuck-in! (see what I did there?)


----------



## tincob

I have this soft 20mm Damask black leather strap for a very specific trade. The length is 115/85mm. There is a generic buckle on it.

I am looking for a comparable value, 22mm black leather strap (no contrast stitching), 190mm or shorter. No nato, zulu, or rubber strap offers please.

It's currently for sale here (https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/20mm-leather-straps-damasko-horween-shell-cordovan-5183761.html), so my apologies if it sells before a trade can be made.


----------



## catsteeth

tincob said:


> I have this soft 20mm Damask black leather strap for a very specific trade. The length is 115/85mm. There is a generic buckle on it.
> 
> I am looking for a comparable value, 22mm black leather strap (no contrast stitching), 190mm or shorter. No nato, zulu, or rubber strap offers please.
> 
> It's currently for sale here (https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/20mm-leather-straps-damasko-horween-shell-cordovan-5183761.html), so my apologies if it sells before a trade can be made.


How about this. It was £22 from a German company on the bay. Genuine leather. 22mm. Vintage Rolex style.
Sorry they've been sitting on top of the cupboard so are very DUSTY !



























EDIT: length pic


----------



## jsorb

I have 3 brand new 20mm nato straps from cheapnatostraps just arrived today. Suits a different watch so ordered again in a different lug width and shifting these. All brand new, only the olive tried on. Value of $14.85.
In Khaki Green, Black, and Black and Gray.

Looking to trade either for a 22mm rubber dive band, or a leather/suede vintage style 20mm strap.


----------



## Miggyd87

All gone.


----------



## Tone1298

Got these partial vintage Seiko (SQ) bands and expansion bands as part of a recent purchase. Wondering if any one could make use of them?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangelRocha

Hello guys.

I have this strap that I've worn once around the house for like 45 minutes and I've decided it isn't for me.

I think I've paid around £15 for it and it's unbranded. 18mm, black perforated leather with blue underneath. It's padded and way to stiff for my liking. The buckle is polished. There's bits of the "blue leather" that came of both sides.

I know it isn't worth much so if you are located in the county of Dorset, Southern England and you're not to afraid of catching Covid-19, send me a PM to arrange collection and you got yourself a new strap.






































Regards.


----------



## INAMINUTE

Could you deliver it to Lincolnshire ?


----------



## 92gli

I have 2 eBay straps I'd like to give away to anyone that will pay postage (probably around $3 to most places in the US.)
Black canvas 22mm with leather backing and gray nylon military 20mm quick release. Both have been worn but not much. The canvas one is still kinda stiff. Don't want to separate. Pm if interested


----------



## Miggyd87

Combined with updated trade post below.


----------



## Jpstepancic

20mm lot









From left to right:
Merlot rally leather strap w/ white stitch
Black rally leather strap with light blue stitch
Blu shark alpha shark "dolphin"
Blu shark alpha shark "spearmint" 
Blu shark Gulf racing colors

22mm lot










From left to right:
Orange isofrane style
Blu shark alpha shark orange
Orange Zulu
Blu shark alpha shark orange/teal (my favorite) 
Blu shark alpha shark premier blue/orange
Navy/white NATO
Navy NATO
Blushark alpha shark premier olive
Red/white/blue NATO

Would trade for a high quality 20mm mesh or Sinn 5-link bracket for a 104

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic

Jpstepancic said:


> 20mm lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> Merlot rally leather strap w/ white stitch
> Black rally leather strap with light blue stitch
> Blu shark alpha shark "dolphin"
> Blu shark alpha shark "spearmint"
> Blu shark Gulf racing colors
> 
> 22mm lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> Orange isofrane style
> Blu shark alpha shark orange
> Orange Zulu
> Blu shark alpha shark orange/teal (my favorite)
> Blu shark alpha shark premier blue/orange
> Navy/white NATO
> Navy NATO
> Blushark alpha shark premier olive
> Red/white/blue NATO
> 
> Would trade for a high quality 20mm mesh or Sinn 5-link bracket for a 104
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the 20mm "spearmint" and the 22mm straps with orange along the sides are no longer available. all other still there and i still need a bracelet for my 104- either high quality mesh or OEM


----------



## eldridge214

I have two 18mm nato straps. I bought them a long time ago in my continued attempt to want to like nato straps. I just can't get any nato to not look like crap on my small wrists so these are practically unworn.

Ideally these would go to the same home.

Interested in anything canvas and 20mm.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatwatchplayer

Bought one from theLISL long time ago but rarely used, almost as new, quality stuff, it's for Apple Watch 42/44mm but can be used as 24mm strap, just remove the connector
https://www.thelisl.co.uk/theking/
I'm interested in quality 24 mm, canvas or rubber/silicone strap


----------



## Miggyd87

_*Traded!*_

*Uncle Seiko 22MM Waffle Strap Ver. 2.0 W/ Seiko "fat" spring bars:*
Purchased, new from Uncle Seiko, for a watch without measuring the lug width, and it doesn't fit. Comes unworn/unused with Uncle Seiko supplied "fat" spring bars.
























































*OEM Orient Kamasu Clasp:*

20MM wide internally
22MM wide externally
4 position micro adjustment
























Kamasu clasp left, standard Mako clasp right (for reference only)


----------



## Jambo50

Norm S said:


> anybody have some 19mm or 21mm to swap?


I have both a 19 and 21 mm vintage dark brown leather strap. I'm in need of 20mm


----------



## Hastie73

I have a brand new 22mm Mido bracelet if anyone has anything of comparable value? Pics to follow.


----------



## impromptujazz

i've got a 19mm short leather strap if anyone's interested


----------



## impromptujazz

The above strap has been claimed!


----------



## Donerix

Looking for a cool vintage steel bracelet with straight flat ends in 19mm or 20mm for one of my Seikos.
You can either pick any two straps that are still available from my current sale:

19mm & 20mm strap collection sale

Or I can make you 1 strap to your specification (free choice of color, material and shape).
Show me what you got


----------



## wgroves

Clear bezel and strap for G-Shock DW-5600. Bought it from Ali Express for $9 and it's just not my thing. So if you've got a square that could use a refresh, just lemme know!















Second picture is to show what it looks like on. Watch is not included.


----------



## tincob

I’m looking for the end links for an Alpha chrono (38.5mm diameter) bracelet. I know some people consider them junk and throw them away but I prefer bracelets over bands. Let me know and we’ll work out a fair trade.


----------



## tincob

Here are two 22mm black leather straps that I can trade for either an Alpha Paul Newman bracelet or Invicta 8926 bracelet - which I found also fits the Alpha PN.


----------



## Wolfsatz

wgroves said:


> Clear bezel and strap for G-Shock DW-5600. Bought it from Ali Express for $9 and it's just not my thing. So if you've got a square that could use a refresh, just lemme know!
> View attachment 15557133
> View attachment 15557134
> 
> Second picture is to show what it looks like on. Watch is not included.


@wgroves that is neat.. I got my first square just a couple of months ago.. which is a hydro mod... I can use it if you still have it.. what can I give you in return? I got a few black straps if you are into black leather?


----------



## riff raff

I'm seeking to trade this strap made by member ReneR, distressed black leather, 22 mm, with brushed buckle.

I'm looking for an 18 mm strap for a 1967 Omega Seamaster (gold plate)


----------



## wgroves

Wolfsatz said:


> @wgroves that is neat.. I got my first square just a couple of months ago.. which is a hydro mod... I can use it if you still have it.. what can I give you in return? I got a few black straps if you are into black leather?


You actually have pretty uncanny timing. I recently picked up a Casio Oceanus that should be here next week, and I was just thinking about getting a black 20mm strap for it. If you're willing to part with one, I'll get this bezel and strap in the mail this evening.

Or, if you don't have anything in a 20, I'll still get this in the mail to you. Haha.


----------



## Wolfsatz

wgroves said:


> You actually have pretty uncanny timing. I recently picked up a Casio Oceanus that should be here next week, and I was just thinking about getting a black 20mm strap for it. If you're willing to part with one, I'll get this bezel and strap in the mail this evening.
> 
> Or, if you don't have anything in a 20, I'll still get this in the mail to you. Haha.


I am not much on black leather.. I should have quite a few.... and if you really want to dress the Oceanus.... I have the original Bulova Murren Strap that is Croc type leather

looks like this


Google Image Result for https://media.karousell.com/media/photos/products/2020/4/20/bulova_accuswiss_murren_eta_28_1587375084_8b0216b8_progressive.jpg


----------



## brian.swimdad

Open to trades for 18, 20, or 22 mm leather straps - preferably long and brown or other non-black color.
Or will give away for $5 shipping.
Both are black 20 mm.
One is thick at 4 mm with large buckle and quick change spring bars.
The other is cushioned with regular spring bars.


----------



## dbtong

Brown leather straps in 23mm unbranded/23mm unbranded/24mm Barton (left to right). Hardly worn, if worn at all. The 2 on the right used to have quick release bars that have been removed.

I could use a black sailcloth strap in 20mm in trade but not necessary.

US only.

PM me if interested.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87

Gone
Seiko Z22 rubber strap (22mm width)


----------



## wookieman

1. 20mm Bond NATO. Worn once.
2. 20mm burnt orange perlon. Worn 1-2 times.
3. 18mm olive green canvas OEM Citizen. Never worn
4. 18mm very, very cheap black gator. Never word.
5. 18mm Navy and Cream adjustable Chevron NATO. Acquired as part of a trade. I wore it once. In very good condition.
6. 18mm olive and gold NATO. Worn maybe 5 times. It has bumps where it was on a watch in the case for several months.

I'm looking for a 22mm Olive NATO or and 18mm leather NATO. I will consider other solid color NATOS and interesting brown leather straps 18, 20, and 22mm.


----------



## vanek

I'm trading this jubilee 20mm, pretty much open for anything. Minimum wrist circumference for a comfortable fit is 6,5 inches, unfortunately my wrist is smaller than that. Bough on ali for 11 euros, universal end links, feels quite solid and comfortable, obviously no wearing experience, because it's too big for me.















edit - clasp is just pressed, double pushers fold over, not the best quality, 3 micro adjusts, obviously stainless steel, push pins, brushing is actually pretty good.


----------



## RotorRonin

All done


----------



## RotorRonin

tincob said:


> Here are two 22mm black leather straps that I can trade for either an Alpha Paul Newman bracelet or Invicta 8926 bracelet - which I found also fits the Alpha PN.
> 
> View attachment 15568309
> View attachment 15568310


Not sure if you got your bracelet but there's one free here: Pay it forward!








Pay it forward!


Here is my contribution: 21 mm leather strap. I ordered the wrong size so it is unworn. CONUS only please. [CLAIMED] Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk Just received this strap from TavisB. I plan on installing it on a watch that has not arrived yet. Will post photos when it arrives...




r.tapatalk.com


----------



## eldridge214

I am looking for the blue/yellow strap that comes with the Citizen Promaster Nighthawk Blue Angel BJ700 - blue leather yellow stitching. Not sure why someone would have this and want to part with it, but figured its worth a shot.

I purchased this watch with the bracelet and would love to get the matching strap. I have a lot of 18mm - 20mm straps to offer - leather, nato, a few extra bracelets.


----------



## Ziptie

eldridge214 said:


> I am looking for the blue/yellow strap that comes with the Citizen Promaster Nighthawk Blue Angel BJ700 - blue leather yellow stitching. Not sure why someone would have this and want to part with it, but figured its worth a shot.
> 
> I purchased this watch with the bracelet and would love to get the matching strap. I have a lot of 18mm - 20mm straps to offer - leather, nato, a few extra bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 15745921


You might ask around in the nighthawk appreciation thread. Also, I seem to recall there being an issue with the pin spacing being different on the bracelet and strap models. Same lug width, but the pins were closer to the case on the bracelet models, maybe? They'll know over there. And you can probably find a third-party strap in that color combinations as well.

Good luck!


----------



## eldridge214

Ziptie said:


> You might ask around in the nighthawk appreciation thread. Also, I seem to recall there being an issue with the pin spacing being different on the bracelet and strap models. Same lug width, but the pins were closer to the case on the bracelet models, maybe? They'll know over there. And you can probably find a third-party strap in that color combinations as well.
> 
> Good luck!


Pins I can overcome but thanks for the advice! I will head over there as a newly minted nighthawk appreciator.


----------



## Beach Cricket

Subscribed


----------



## aw17

Hi. I am looking for a black green rally leather strap. Can exchange with my brown leather with white stiches strap or ofwhite brown cordora leather strap. Pictures can be provided.


----------



## Zundfolge

[Update with better pictures and the stuff already traded removed]

Ok folks, I have a ton of stuff to unload. I have finally come to realize that I don't like nylon NATOs, mesh, or parachute straps, and yet, I own a bunch anyway and never wear them. This is nuts, so off they go!

All are in nice condition with the exception of the 22mm veg-tanned button stud that was deliberately weathered. I really I want ship out as many as possible in one shot. So if you like a 20mm strap - please, take ALL the 20mm straps, and so forth.

As for trades, I really just want nice quality, clean, two-piece leather straps in even sizes. Several of these to one of yours.

20mm: From NATO Strap Co., Cheapest NATO Straps, and Crown & Buckle bronze. Three RAF single-pass style on the left. The one at the top left is Marine Nationale style with bronzed hardware. Worn once for about an hour. Just not my thing.









18mm from Cheapest NATO, Vario, and I forget the others. Unused 2-pc mesh as well. The two on the right are RAF style.









22mm from Cheapest NATO and Vario.









24mm: Two C&B bronze. The black leather 2-pc is from a Kickstarter and has an NFC chip in it. Don't recall anything about the others. Mesh still has the plastic on it.









Bonus! 20mm blueberry rally from Cheapest NATO and a random nylon.


----------



## azaydman

How much for the lot?



Zundfolge said:


> Ok folks, I have a ton of stuff to unload. I have finally come to realize that I don't like nylon NATOs, button-studs, mesh, or parachute straps, and yet, I own a bunch anyway and never wear them. This is nuts, so off they go!
> 
> All are in nice condition with the exception of the 22mm veg-tanned button stud that was deliberately weathered. I really I want ship out as many as possible in one shot. So if you like a 20mm strap - please, take ALL the 20mm straps, and so forth.
> 
> As for trades, I really just want nice quality, clean, two-piece leather straps in even sizes. Several of these to one of yours.
> 
> 20mm: From NATO Strap Co., Cheapest NATO Straps, and Crown & Buckle bronze. Some RAF single-pass style in here too. The one at the bottom of the second row is Marine Nationale style with bronzed hardware. Worn once for about an hour. Just not my thing.
> View attachment 15878921
> 
> 
> 18mm from Cheapest NATO, Vario, and I forget the others. Unused 2-pc mesh as well.
> View attachment 15878925
> 
> 
> 22mm from Cheapest NATO, Vario, etc. Fifth one down is a Horween button-stud by Form.Function.Form. Sixth is veg tanned that has been weathered to a caramel color. I've got brass and steel buttons.
> View attachment 15878929
> 
> 
> 24mm: Two C&B bronze. The black leather 2-pc is from a Kickstarter and has an NFC chip in it. Don't recall anything about the others. Mesh still has the plastic on it.
> View attachment 15878931
> 
> 
> Bonus! 20mm 2-pc straps from Cheapest NATO and a random nylon.
> View attachment 15878935


----------



## wgroves

Free strap blowout!

Everything is 20mm except for the leather Zulu from Bertucci. It's really thick, so no guarantees that it will fit watches with traditional springbars. Might be a Bertucci only situation.

If you want anything, lemme know. You just pay postage.

Edit: Bertucci Zulu, grey suede two piece, and beige NATO are spoken for.

Edit edit: black leather and "cafe au lait" perlon are gone. Navy and red nato, and cream/red/black nato remain.


----------



## Jas26

For trade: two 22mm straps - one parachute, one silicone quick release. The silicone strap has nice locking tabs on both strap keepers. 
Interested in: one 20mm medium or short leather or rubber strap. 
Pics:


----------



## tiching99

[UK only] [ Free + Free postage]

Ok like some recent posts, I've come to the conclusion that unlike what seems to be the majority of watch enthusiasts, I don't like Nato straps. I think its mainly the bulk on the side of the wrist, and even when using the "bulk under the wrist" method it still doesn't sit well.

All are 20mm.

*[Reserved]* The top beige strap is a Nato-style strap but made of stretchy parachute/MN style material. Its not a true Nato as there's no second strap so its single pass only and you cannot use the "bulk under the wrist" method. Aliexpress.

*[Reserved]* Second is a leather Nato which I received from another member a good couple of years ago.

Green and blue are standard Nato's from Aliexpress.


----------



## Spartans

Hi guys....I need some help.

I bought the watch below and I'm a huge NATO strap fan. It came with a great leather strap but I simply can't wear it in hot weather. When I'm in Greece, sweat literally runs like water and I find my straps get soaked. I don't care about the NATO ones because I simply take it out, wash it and let it dry. By morning, I'm good to go. I also carry a spare. Leather is a different matter.

So I'm looking for a 20mm strap that is all black in the center and has a wheat colored strip on the side. Or a discrete what colored stripe in the center.

I'm not looking for "free" (although I never turn down free meals ), I'm just trying to find one. The color show is pretty accurate but of course depends on your device. The numbers are light beige with a touch of green. Case is black PVD.










This is the only thing I found, which I already have in 22mm but it's too "gold" colored.


----------



## WatchCare93

Please no wanted to buy, exchange/trades only.


----------



## WatchCare93

WatchCare93 said:


> Please no wanted to buy, exchange/trades only.


Apologies


----------



## fateddy

nothing to see here


----------



## Rex915

Hey WUS,

i have a few straps I'd like to trade: (3) 20mm and (2) 22mm straps. I'm looking for 20mm straps. Preferably a blue and red nato and a cognac brown leather, but open to whats out there. I don't mind trading 3 of mine for 1 of yours or even all 5 straps for 1 of yours.

(3) 20mm straps (watch not included):
















Pair of 22mm straps:
















Looking for something like these natos or brown cognac 20mm leather.


----------



## chocolates

fateddy said:


> I have two SEAL style single pass straps from Cheapest NATO Straps in 22mm. Gulf Oil colors and bluish grey, seat belt material. Each was worn maybe 5 times, and thoroughly cleaned.
> View attachment 16029888
> View attachment 16029891
> View attachment 16029892
> 
> 
> I also have one cork strap in 18 mm. Faux grey suede on underside. Like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested in:
> 
> 18mm
> 
> dark brown leather (chestnut, saddle, mahogany, etc), nickel/brushed hardware (no gold or PVD), not especially dressy
> 
> 20mm
> 
> dark matte-finished leather (dark browns, charcoal, black), nickel/brushed hardware, bonus points if it's a Timex Expedition strap
> NATO, canvas, sailcloth, perlon, silicon - earth tones, browns, greens, khaki, etc., whatever would look good with a cream-faced ana-digi


how do cork straps feel? i've never seen one in person, but they sure look interesting


----------



## fateddy

chocolates said:


> how do cork straps feel? i've never seen one in person, but they sure look interesting


No idea, I've never worn this one. It's very lightweight, so I imagine it doesn't feel like much at all.


----------



## bth1234

Is there any chance of launching a UK version of this thread?

Sending and receiving straps internationally isn't the easiest thing, as the UK Customs can step in and add costs.


----------



## john_marston

bth1234 said:


> Is there any chance of launching a UK version of this thread?
> 
> Sending and receiving straps internationally isn't the easiest thing, as the UK Customs can step in and add costs.


Go ahead and make one, I’d be interested.


----------



## catsteeth

bth1234 said:


> Is there any chance of launching a UK version of this thread?
> 
> Sending and receiving straps internationally isn't the easiest thing, as the UK Customs can step in and add costs.


I'm interested


----------



## will_atl

I have an Uncle Seiko strap that I bought in September (last month), it's only been worn a few times, that I would like to trade.

Uncle Seiko
22mm Standard Waffle Strap
Double Keeper (short)
2 x Fat Boy Spring Bars









That I would like to swap for a Barton Elite Silicon Quick Release

Barton Elite Silicon Quick Release
22mm
Black Top/Orange Bottom would be ideal, looking for something to go with this watch









I am open to suggestions 

Thanks


----------



## wgroves

Looking to move this brown ColaReb Siena in 20mm to someone who will wear it. Retail price I think was around $65. I've probably worn it 12-15 times.

In exchange I'm looking for: (20mm)

-Barton Hybrid Silicone Cordura in green
-leather strap in tan/light brown without contrast stitching.
-any leather strap with true white contrast stitching (to go on my 556i)
-anything two piece canvas, cordura, etc. in black, brown, green, khaki etc. The more waterproof the better.

Lemme know whatcha got!

Thanks!


----------



## fateddy

fateddy said:


> I have two SEAL style single pass straps from Cheapest NATO Straps in 22mm. Gulf Oil colors and bluish grey, seat belt material. Each was worn maybe 5 times, and thoroughly cleaned.
> View attachment 16029888
> View attachment 16029891
> View attachment 16029892
> 
> 
> I also have one cork strap in 18 mm. Faux grey suede on underside. Like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested in:
> 
> 18mm
> 
> dark brown leather (chestnut, saddle, mahogany, etc), nickel/brushed hardware (no gold or PVD), not especially dressy
> 
> 20mm
> 
> dark matte-finished leather (dark browns, charcoal, black), nickel/brushed hardware, bonus points if it's a Timex Expedition strap
> NATO, canvas, sailcloth, perlon, silicon - earth tones, browns, greens, khaki, etc., whatever would look good with a cream-faced ana-digi


This cork strap has been shipped out for a trade. The single pass SEAL straps are still available.


----------



## tincob

Anyone have a 20mm shark mesh bracelet with a folding clasp that you want to trade?

I have a bunch of nato/Zulu straps as well as a few leather straps (20mm and 22mm) that I can offer up if you’re interested. Thanks.


----------



## wgroves

My girlfriend very thoughtfully got me a blue Casio Duro for Christmas. Anybody have any 22mm straps they'd like to swap?

Thinking NATOs, single pass, elastic, silicone, etc.

I have plenty of 20mm straps I can offer up in exchange.

EDIT: got a couple incoming, and a couple outgoing. Thank you!


----------



## Draconian Collector

wgroves said:


> My girlfriend very thoughtfully got me a blue Casio Duro for Christmas. Anybody have any 22mm straps they'd like to swap?
> 
> Thinking NATOs, single pass, elastic, silicone, etc.
> 
> I have plenty of 20mm straps I can offer up in exchange.


I will try to look when I get home. I think I have at least a blue sail cloth I don't really wear


----------



## dehughes

wgroves said:


> My girlfriend very thoughtfully got me a blue Casio Duro for Christmas. Anybody have any 22mm straps they'd like to swap?
> 
> Thinking NATOs, single pass, elastic, silicone, etc.
> 
> I have plenty of 20mm straps I can offer up in exchange.
> 
> EDIT: got a couple incoming, and a couple outgoing. Thank you!


I find my Duro works really well on either a Barton Elite Silicone band, or the Ritchie 22mm NATOs you can grab in a 4-pack on Amazon. That watch can go a couple of different directions really quickly, with not too much extra spent on straps. Heck, I spent about as much on the Barton Silicone band and the 4-pack as I did on the watch (hit Amazon on a Black Friday sale for the straps). Probably the most versatile, affordable analog watch you can get.


----------



## ugawino

*ALL GONE NOW, THANKS!!*

Some 22mm straps that are on the trade/donation block. As they disappear, I will remove them from the descriptions below.









From l. to R.
1) 
2) 
3) 
4) 
5)
6) 
7) 

What am I looking for? Orange or tan 22mm canvas (Barton or Ritchie style) or 22mm brown suede.

If you don't have anything I'm looking for, that's okay, too! I'm happy to donate any or all of these to a good home. Pay it forward!


----------



## walpow

*Edit: Both straps are spoken for. Bracelet still available.*

Some stuff from Geckota/WatchGecko. I keep trying them out on various watches and they never work for me. Straps are 20mm, bracelet is 22mm. I'd be happy to trade for rubber/silicone in 20mm or 22mm, but would be equally happy to give them away to anyone who can use them. Though the leather strap looks brownish in the photo, it's actually gray. Info at:

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-kirkstead-stainless-steel-watch-strap
https://www.watchgecko.com/sailcloth-watch-strap
https://www.watchgecko.com/contoured-handmade-italian-leather-short-quick-release-watch-strap


----------



## RotorRonin

walpow said:


> Some stuff from Geckota/WatchGecko. I keep trying them out on various watches and they never work for me. Straps are 20mm, bracelet is 22mm. I'd be happy to trade for rubber/silicone in 20mm or 22mm, but would be equally happy to give them away to anyone who can use them. Though the leather strap looks brownish in the photo, it's actually gray. Info at:
> 
> Classic Kirkstead Stainless Steel Watch Strap
> ZULUDIVER Quick Release Sailcloth Waterproof Divers Watch Strap
> Contoured Italian Leather Quick Release Watch Strap - Shorter Length
> 
> View attachment 16475495


Cheers to whomever got these!


----------



## walpow

A couple from Deep Blue. I'd be happy to find something cool in rubber or silicone in exchange, but would be equally happy just sending them to someone who can use them. Both 22mm. The green one fits the Diver 1000 and DayNight tritium 41. It may work with other DBs but probably won't fit anything else. The other is straight-ended and it's reversible, silicone on one side and nylon on the other - both shown in the photo. Also, the Geckota bracelet two posts up is still available.


----------



## ratchnatch

Strap up for grabs. From Ali express. 20mm. Didn’t vibe with the color. Nato has some quality control issues. Other strap is TAKEN.

Thanks!


----------



## brian.swimdad

The following are up for grabs.
Green nato - 22 mm - TAKEN
Gray-green nato - 22 mm - TAKEN
Extra long black nato - 20 mm
Black silicon strap - 22 mm - TAKEN

Not looking for trades. Just give-aways.

How does shipping work?


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Hello good folks,

I'm looking for a 20mm rubber/silicon strap for this Doxa homage. Black or orange ideally, but other colors could work too.

Here is the watch:









I have a nice quality new Watchdives 20mm army green NATO for trade.


----------



## wgroves

Got a move coming up, and then another one pretty soon after that. 😐😐😐

I'll be darned if I'm taking more than what fits in my six slot watch box.

What I got:
-OEM Casio Duro resin strap. Notoriously bad, but if you want it, it's yours. 22mm lug width.
-OEM G-Shock GW-M5610 strap. I replaced mine with a GW-5000 strap.
-22mm blue rubber ladder strap. Just not my thing.
-OEM Timex Ironman strap. Includes the entire rest of the watch for free!

Barton tropic and both NATOs are gone.

What I want:
-nothing. Please god no. I'm so sick of packing.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Im sorry but can you tell me where you got that brown/orange nato from?



TheNightsWatch said:


> Hello good folks,
> 
> I'm looking for a 20mm rubber/silicon strap for this Doxa homage. Black or orange ideally, but other colors could work too.
> 
> Here is the watch:
> View attachment 16538271
> 
> 
> I have a nice quality new Watchdives 20mm army green NATO for trade.
> 
> View attachment 16538273


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Jpstepancic said:


> Im sorry but can you tell me where you got that brown/orange nato from?


It came with the Doxa homage


----------



## TheMeasure

Jpstepancic said:


> Im sorry but can you tell me where you got that brown/orange nato from?


I saw a very similar one on Strapcode’s site.


----------



## James Haury

I have a cuff strap from Esslinger it is 18 mm. It does not fit me quite right. It's black. Does any one want it? I'll ship. It's a bit short for me I have 7" wrist so it's better if you have like a 6 3/4 " wrist or so.8-13- 2022. I put a bigger diameter watch on the strap.This pushed the strap further out, effectively lengthening it. So now I effectively have a Fleiger on a bund.


----------



## Rocco

Giving away the straps below! Interested in 18mm, 22mm, perlons, tropics, and grandpa expansion bracelets, but I am totally fine just giving these away. They have sat for months or years, someone should enjoy them!

_First up are leather straps, left to right:_

_18mm Hadley Roma LONG Chestnut Oil Tanned Leather (worn, but in good shape)_
_18mm Clockwork Synergy Brown Aged Leather (quick release, barely worn)_
_18mm Fluco Consul Black Leather (good shape, nice strap, worn infrequently)_
_18mm Toscana Black Leather (never worn)_
All leather straps are spoken for!

_Next are nylon straps, left to right:_

_22mm Cincy Strap Works NATO (very minimal wear, holes are in excellent shape)_
_22mm Bond RAF single pass (can't recall brand, worn maybe once or twice?)_


_20mm Cincy Strap Works beige/sand (lightly worn)_
_20mm Clockwork Synergy RAF red/white/blue (pretty worn out)
_
_18mm Clockwork Synergy NATO blue/grey (well worn)_
_18mm NATO red/yellow (can't recall brand, minimal wear)_
_18mm Clockwork Synergy NATO green (well worn)_
All straps are spoken for, thanks!


----------



## b1rdman973

@Rocco check your pms!


----------



## SCRAPPYDO

I have a great link to some strap reviews if you are interested. I love to read www.strapsense.com
Tons of good reviews and some good writing.


----------

